# count as high as possible before staff posts



## chicken_boy_Kurt

here, I don't feel like typing the whole thing out so just go to this thread on BYChickens and read the rules 

I know it won't ever get as far as BYChickens (because the mod here likes to play it over there ).

Just copy and paste it!
*Rules: post one (1) number that comes after the number the previous person posted. If a mod or admin posts, you have to start over at one (1). Someone must post before you before you can post again (no posting in again and again).*
1

*Current Record: 336 on 7/6/2012*


----------



## perfectly_polish

2


Kuuuuuuurt


----------



## Farmer Kitty

3


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

1


----------



## perfectly_polish

2


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

3


----------



## perfectly_polish

4


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

5


----------



## wynedot55

5


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

7


----------



## Farmer Kitty

What, a half hour and you can't count any higher than that?


----------



## wynedot55

8


----------



## Farmer Kitty

That would be 1! I showed up. If any of the staff post then you start counting all over again!


----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## perfectly_polish

2


----------



## beefy

Comment unnecessary.


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

smarty pants 
1


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

Kitty is having too much fun with this 

2


----------



## wynedot55

3 well she loves yanking our chains


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

4 hurry up and post


----------



## wynedot55

5


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## beefy

2


----------



## beefy

3


----------



## beefy

4


----------



## beefy

5


----------



## beefy

6


----------



## beefy

7


----------



## beefy

eight.


----------



## beefy

9


----------



## beefy

10 (a big fat hen)


----------



## beefy

lebbum.


----------



## beefy

12


----------



## beefy

oh wait, i just reread the rules. i guess we are still waiting on 3. my bad. probably counts as spam too. oopsie.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I'll fix that!


----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## wynedot55

2


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

3 Kitty I am too lazy to send you another pm, I wasn't talking about you to post I was talking to the normal members


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

4


----------



## perfectly_polish

5


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

6


----------



## perfectly_polish

7


----------



## wynedot55

8


----------



## perfectly_polish

9


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## perfectly_polish

uno.


----------



## wynedot55

2


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

tres (sp?)


----------



## wynedot55

4


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

sinco (sp?)


----------



## wynedot55

6


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

7


----------



## wynedot55

8


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

9


----------



## perfectly_polish

10


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

11


----------



## wynedot55

12


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## perfectly_polish

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## MissPrissy




----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## perfectly_polish

1


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## perfectly_polish

4


----------



## wynedot55

5


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

6


----------



## perfectly_polish

7

*darts under a rock and hides*


----------



## Farmer Kitty

You guys really need to play more often!


----------



## perfectly_polish

1

Kurt needs to wake up


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

2 I'm up I was tired from youth group and the Phillies game


----------



## perfectly_polish

3

Kuuuuuuurt!

Mornin'


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

4


----------



## perfectly_polish

5


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

6


----------



## perfectly_polish

7


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

8 :coolsun


----------



## perfectly_polish

9


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

tsk tsk tsk Kitty 

1


----------



## perfectly_polish

yum burgers.


2


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

3 are they veggy?


----------



## perfectly_polish

bison burgers, or venison.
yum yum

4


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

5 yummy, I had lentil soup for lunch, with lots of hot sauce


----------



## perfectly_polish

6

I love hot sauce on my soup.
Speaking of soup..I gotta take a chicken out of the freezer.


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

7


----------



## perfectly_polish

8


----------



## wynedot55

9


----------



## perfectly_polish

10


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Double digits! I'm impressed!


----------



## perfectly_polish

uno.


----------



## wynedot55

2


----------



## perfectly_polish

3


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

4


----------



## perfectly_polish

5

Kuuuuuuurt!


----------



## wynedot55

6


----------



## perfectly_polish

7


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

8 Sophiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## wynedot55

9


----------



## perfectly_polish

10.

I'm having BYC and Kurt withdrawal.
And it's only day one.
I can't do it


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

11


----------



## wynedot55

12


----------



## perfectly_polish

13.


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

14


----------



## wynedot55

15


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

16


----------



## perfectly_polish

17


----------



## wynedot55

18


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

19


----------



## perfectly_polish

20


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

21


----------



## wynedot55

21


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## perfectly_polish

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## perfectly_polish

4


----------



## wynedot55

5


----------



## perfectly_polish

6


----------



## Kute Kitten

7


----------



## wynedot55

8


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

9


----------



## perfectly_polish

10


----------



## wynedot55

11


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

12


----------



## perfectly_polish

13


----------



## wynedot55

14


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

15


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## perfectly_polish

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## perfectly_polish

4


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

5


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

6


----------



## wynedot55

7


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

8


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

1


----------



## perfectly_polish

2


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

3


----------



## perfectly_polish

4


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

5


----------



## wynedot55

6


----------



## perfectly_polish

7


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

8


----------



## perfectly_polish

9


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

1


----------



## wynedot55

2


----------



## Kute Kitten

3


----------



## wynedot55

4


----------



## Kute Kitten

5


----------



## wynedot55

6


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

7


----------



## perfectly_polish

8


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## perfectly_polish

1


----------



## wynedot55

2


----------



## perfectly_polish

3


----------



## wynedot55

4


----------



## perfectly_polish

5


----------



## wynedot55

6


----------



## wynedot55

7


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

8


----------



## wynedot55

9


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

10


----------



## wynedot55

11


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

1


----------



## wynedot55

2


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

3


----------



## wynedot55

4


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

5


----------



## perfectly_polish

6


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

7


----------



## wynedot55

8


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## perfectly_polish

1


----------



## wynedot55

2


----------



## perfectly_polish

3


----------



## wynedot55

4


----------



## perfectly_polish

5


----------



## wynedot55

6


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## perfectly_polish

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## perfectly_polish

4


----------



## wynedot55

5


----------



## Kute Kitten

6


----------



## wynedot55

7


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## Kute Kitten

1 MOM!


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

2 Mom!!!


----------



## perfectly_polish

3..

I wanna play..

Daddeh!!!


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

1 mornin'


----------



## wynedot55

2 miss kitty


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Yes? Are you calling me?


----------



## wynedot55

1 i knew you was hiding here


----------



## perfectly_polish

2


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Oh, I watch regularly! Just give you guys a fighting chance to make it somewhere!


----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

2


----------



## perfectly_polish

3.


Kuuuuuuurt


----------



## wynedot55

4


----------



## perfectly_polish

5


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

6


----------



## perfectly_polish

7


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

8


----------



## perfectly_polish

9


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

1


----------



## perfectly_polish

2


----------



## wynedot55

2


----------



## perfectly_polish

4


----------



## wynedot55

5


----------



## perfectly_polish

6


----------



## wynedot55

7


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

8


----------



## perfectly_polish

9


----------



## wynedot55

10


----------



## perfectly_polish

11


----------



## wynedot55

12


----------



## perfectly_polish

13


----------



## wynedot55

14


----------



## perfectly_polish

15


----------



## wynedot55

16


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## perfectly_polish

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## perfectly_polish

4


----------



## wynedot55

5


----------



## perfectly_polish

6


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## perfectly_polish

1


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

2


----------



## perfectly_polish

3


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

4 PP and tira why don't you go learn about cows?


----------



## wynedot55

5


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

6


----------



## wynedot55

7


----------



## perfectly_polish

8


----------



## wynedot55

9


----------



## perfectly_polish

10


----------



## wynedot55

11


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## perfectly_polish

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## perfectly_polish

4


----------



## wynedot55

5


----------



## perfectly_polish

6


----------



## wynedot55

7


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

8


----------



## wynedot55

9


----------



## perfectly_polish

10


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

2


----------



## perfectly_polish

3


----------



## wynedot55

4


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

5


----------



## perfectly_polish

6


----------



## wynedot55

7


----------



## perfectly_polish

8


----------



## wynedot55

9


----------



## perfectly_polish

10


----------



## wynedot55

11


----------



## Farmer Kitty

12


----------



## perfectly_polish

1


----------



## wynedot55

2


----------



## perfectly_polish

3


----------



## wynedot55

4


----------



## perfectly_polish

5


----------



## wynedot55

6


----------



## perfectly_polish

7


----------



## wynedot55

8


----------



## perfectly_polish

9


----------



## wynedot55

10


----------



## perfectly_polish

11


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## perfectly_polish

1


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

2


----------



## perfectly_polish

3


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

4 hello PP


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

5


----------



## perfectly_polish

6

Hi Tira 

aaaack gotta leave soon, braces..bleh.


----------



## wynedot55

7


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

8


----------



## wynedot55

9


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

10


----------



## wynedot55

11


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

12


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

2


----------



## perfectly_polish

3


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

4


----------



## wynedot55

5


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

6


----------



## wynedot55

7


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

8


----------



## wynedot55

9


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

10


----------



## wynedot55

11


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

12


----------



## wynedot55

13


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

14


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

4


----------



## wynedot55

5


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

6


----------



## wynedot55

7


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

8


----------



## wynedot55

9


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

1


----------



## wynedot55

2


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

3


----------



## wynedot55

4


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

5


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

6


----------



## wynedot55

7


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

8


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

9


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

10


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

11


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

1


----------



## wynedot55

2


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

3


----------



## wynedot55

4


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

4


----------



## wynedot55

5


----------



## perfectly_polish

6


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

7


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

1


----------



## wynedot55

2


----------



## perfectly_polish

3


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

4 hello


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

5


----------



## perfectly_polish

6


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

7


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

1


----------



## perfectly_polish

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

4


----------



## wynedot55

5


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

6


----------



## wynedot55

7


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

8


----------



## wynedot55

9


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

10


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

4


----------



## perfectly_polish

5


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

6


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

4


----------



## wynedot55

5


----------



## m.holloway

6?


----------



## perfectly_polish

7


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Something's funny?


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

1 I'am so tired....


----------



## wynedot55

2  yes we can only get to 10


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

3


----------



## wynedot55

4


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

5


----------



## wynedot55

6


----------



## perfectly_polish

7


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Back at you!


----------



## perfectly_polish

uno.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

The other cow I already had but, this one I hadn't seen! Do you remember where you got it?


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

1


----------



## wynedot55

2


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

3


----------



## wynedot55

4


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

5


----------



## perfectly_polish

6



			
				Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> The other cow I already had but, this one I hadn't seen! Do you remember where you got it?


I got them from here. 














oh and...


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

7


----------



## wynedot55

8


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

4


----------



## wynedot55

5


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

6


----------



## wynedot55

7


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

8


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

1


----------



## wynedot55

2


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

3


----------



## wynedot55

4


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

5


----------



## wynedot55

6


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

7


----------



## wynedot55

8


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

9


----------



## wynedot55

10


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

11


----------



## wynedot55

12


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

1


----------



## wynedot55

2


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

3


----------



## wynedot55

4


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

5


----------



## wynedot55

6


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

7


----------



## wynedot55

8


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

9


----------



## wynedot55

10


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

11


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

1


----------



## wynedot55

2


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

3


----------



## wynedot55

4


----------



## perfectly_polish

5


----------



## wynedot55

6


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

7


----------



## wynedot55

8


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

9


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

2


----------



## kstaven

3


----------



## wynedot55

4


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

5


----------



## wynedot55

6


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

4


----------



## wynedot55

5


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

6


----------



## wynedot55

7


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## CowGirl95

4


----------



## wynedot55

5


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

6


----------



## wynedot55

7


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

8


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## Kesta

2! hey kurt did you copy this thread from the other byc! as in back yard chickens


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Yes, he did.


----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## CowGirl95

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## m.holloway

4


----------



## wynedot55

5


----------



## m.holloway

6


----------



## wynedot55

7


----------



## m.holloway

8


----------



## wynedot55

9


----------



## m.holloway

10


----------



## wynedot55

11


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## m.holloway

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## m.holloway

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## m.holloway

4


----------



## wynedot55

5


----------



## m.holloway

6


----------



## wynedot55

7


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## m.holloway

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## BeefMaster

4 i guess


----------



## wynedot55

5


----------



## chickenbuddy

six


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## m.holloway

4


----------



## wynedot55

5


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## m.holloway

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## m.holloway

4


----------



## wynedot55

5


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## nc chicken man

2


----------



## m.holloway

3


----------



## wynedot55

4


----------



## m.holloway

5


----------



## wynedot55

6


----------



## m.holloway

7


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## Kute Kitten

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## Kute Kitten

4


----------



## wynedot55

5 miss kitten keep your mom off the pc.


----------



## Kute Kitten

6 Will try wynedot!


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1  i knew she would show up


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

2!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Nope! Your post should have been 1. Anytime a member of staff (mod or admin)shows up the count starts over again.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

OK, 1.


----------



## wynedot55

2


----------



## WildRoseBeef

3


----------



## wynedot55

4


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Am I allowed to post twice?

4


----------



## Farmer Kitty

You have to wait for someone else to post before you can post again. The complete rules are in post #1.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

1


----------



## wynedot55

2


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

3


----------



## wynedot55

4


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

5


----------



## wynedot55

6


----------



## WildRoseBeef

7


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## WildRoseBeef

Dang it!

1


----------



## wynedot55

2


----------



## WildRoseBeef

3


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## WildRoseBeef

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## WildRoseBeef

4

wonder if we'll ever get in the double digits before kitty pops in?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Not this time.


----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## m.holloway

2


----------



## WildRoseBeef

3


----------



## m.holloway

4


----------



## WildRoseBeef

5


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

6


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## WildRoseBeef

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## m.holloway

4


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## WildRoseBeef

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## WildRoseBeef

1


----------



## wynedot55

2


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

3

*sits in wait for Kitty*

_No violence, please. This is a family site. _


----------



## Farmer Kitty

4


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

1


----------



## wynedot55

2


----------



## chickenbuddy

3 


I love the cow smilies! :bun


----------



## wynedot55

4


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## WildRoseBeef

3


----------



## wynedot55

2


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Maybe we need to send WRB back to grade school.


----------



## wynedot55

i bet her brain was turned off


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i bet her brain was turned off


Or shorted from to many classes and being in the city!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

1

You HAVE to tell me where you get your smileys, Kitty!  I'm a Smiley-hunter now!


----------



## wynedot55

2


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

3  :bun


----------



## m.holloway

4


----------



## WildRoseBeef

5 (I got it RIGHT this time!!)


Kitty and wyne: hardy har har, that's why I had this caf) by my mis-counting episode.


----------



## m.holloway

6


----------



## WildRoseBeef

7


----------



## m.holloway

8


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## wynedot55

crank the count up.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

4


----------



## wynedot55

5


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

6


----------



## wynedot55

7


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

8


----------



## wynedot55

9


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

10


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!!!!!!

1


----------



## wynedot55

2


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

3


----------



## wynedot55

4


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

5


----------



## wynedot55

6


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

7


----------



## wynedot55

8


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

9


----------



## wynedot55

10


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

11


----------



## wynedot55

12


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

13


----------



## wynedot55

14


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

15


----------



## wynedot55

16


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

17


----------



## wynedot55

18


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

19-18


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Try again!


----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

I said 19 minus 18... That equals 1!


----------



## wynedot55

2


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

3


----------



## wynedot55

4


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## WildRoseBeef

1


Is 18 the highest we've gone on this thread? I'm too lazy to look back.


----------



## wynedot55

2 
   yes


----------



## WildRoseBeef

3

awesome


----------



## wynedot55

4


----------



## WildRoseBeef

5


----------



## wynedot55

6


----------



## WildRoseBeef

7


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## m.holloway

1


----------



## wynedot55

2


----------



## m.holloway

3


----------



## wynedot55

4


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## WildRoseBeef

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## WildRoseBeef

4


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## WildRoseBeef

1


----------



## wynedot55

2


----------



## WildRoseBeef

3


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## m.holloway

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

4


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## WildRoseBeef

2


----------



## kstaven

BUSTED! Yup I'm a mod here too!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

He is!


----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

2

Great!  Now there are two of them!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> Great!  Now there are two of them!


 There's been more than 2 of us for quite sometime. Most are backups from BYChickens but, kstaven has been a mod too for quite sometime.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Oh deary me!   

1


----------



## wynedot55

2


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

3


----------



## wynedot55

4


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

5


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

*twitches violently*

1


----------



## wynedot55

2


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

We aren't getting very far, are we?

1


----------



## wynedot55

2 
 kitty do you have peanut on count watch


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Wouldn't be surprised!

3


----------



## Farmer Kitty

No


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Wow, Kitty, you sure are busy with all those posts!

1


----------



## wynedot55

2


----------



## WildRoseBeef

3

yikes! more mods to watch out for!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> Wow, Kitty, you sure are busy with all those posts!


I've been here helping from the beginning. I'm not the only one, look at this.


----------



## Nifty

Hey... I wanted a try at this too!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Nifty said:
			
		

> Hey... I wanted a try at this too!


Drop in anytime.


----------



## wynedot55

1 
  i know i post way to much.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Someday I'll be like Kitty and wynedot...  Until then, I bow...

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

4


----------



## WildRoseBeef

5

Even I think I post way too much for my own good!


----------



## kstaven

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> Someday I'll be like Kitty and wynedot...  Until then, I bow...
> 
> 2


Do you mean old or cranky? 

I just know I'm going to pay for that comment.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

kstaven said:
			
		

> GrassFarmerGalloway said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someday I'll be like Kitty and wynedot...  Until then, I bow...
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean old or cranky?
> 
> I just know I'm going to pay for that comment.
Click to expand...

    You're just jealous that we can spend so much time here!


----------



## wynedot55

retirement is fun not.heck i work harder now that i did when we had the dairy  atkest i had thurs off to go to the dairy sale


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> retirement is fun not.heck i work harder now that i did when we had the dairy  atkest i had thurs off to go to the dairy sale


Go back to work then.  We're not all lucky enough to be able to retire early. 

Now back to topic!


----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## WildRoseBeef

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## WildRoseBeef

1


----------



## wynedot55

2


----------



## WildRoseBeef

3


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## WildRoseBeef

1


----------



## wynedot55

2


----------



## WildRoseBeef

3


----------



## wynedot55

4


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

5


----------



## wynedot55

6


----------



## WildRoseBeef

7


----------



## wynedot55

8


----------



## WildRoseBeef

9


----------



## wynedot55

10


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

1


----------



## wynedot55

2


----------



## WildRoseBeef

We just about did it GFG. 

3


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## WildRoseBeef

1


----------



## wynedot55

2


----------



## WildRoseBeef

3


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

1


----------



## wynedot55

2


----------



## Nifty




----------



## wynedot55

1 
 i was wondering if youd come to the counting thread


----------



## WildRoseBeef

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## WildRoseBeef

4


----------



## wynedot55

5


----------



## WildRoseBeef

6


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

1


----------



## WildRoseBeef

2  (edit: I hit 3 by accident)


----------



## kstaven

Hi y'all


----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## WildRoseBeef

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## WildRoseBeef

4


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## WildRoseBeef

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## m.holloway

4


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## WildRoseBeef

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## WildRoseBeef

4


----------



## wynedot55

5


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## m.holloway

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## m.holloway

4


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

1


----------



## wynedot55

2


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

3


----------



## wynedot55

4


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

5

Let's hurry!  Kitty ain't here!


----------



## wynedot55

6


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

7


----------



## wynedot55

8


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

9


----------



## wynedot55

10


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

11


----------



## wynedot55

12


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

13


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kitty wasn't here because I rangled some small heifers by myself this afternoon and now feel older than wynedot! Then I come in to this!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

*twitch*

1


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Would be more appropriate than *twitch*


----------



## WildRoseBeef

1


----------



## kstaven




----------



## m.holloway

3


----------



## Farmer Kitty

m.holloway said:
			
		

> 3


kstaven is a mod so that would be 1. But, you can restart now.


----------



## m.holloway

1


----------



## wynedot55

2


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## WildRoseBeef

2


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## WildRoseBeef

1


----------



## wynedot55

2


----------



## WildRoseBeef

3


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

2


----------



## Farmer Kitty

3


----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## Kute Kitten

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## Kute Kitten

4


----------



## wynedot55

5


----------



## Kute Kitten

6


----------



## Farmer Kitty

The problem of playing with Kute Kitten is I check every post before she can submit them!


----------



## wynedot55

1 i know you check her post


----------



## Kute Kitten

Mom let us at least get to twenty-one to break our record!  2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## WildRoseBeef

4


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## Kute Kitten

2 Mom I can't tell you enough times to stop that! gig


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It's that pesky pest again!


----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## Kute Kitten

2 Ha ha, very funny Mom!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

3


----------



## Kute Kitten

4


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

5


----------



## Kute Kitten

6


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

7


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Is it just me...  Or is this...  Getting...  Pointless?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Then why do you play?


----------



## Kute Kitten

1 It's getting point less. MOM! Stop that and let this thread be, or at least till #22 please!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Then why do you play?


I play because it's my life's ambition to get to 25 here.  If I accomplish that, my life will be complete and I will die a happy person.  

2


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## Kute Kitten

1 Good one! Only if she would listen to us!      Mom?!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

2


----------



## Kute Kitten

3 She just doesn't listen!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> 1 Good one! Only if she would listen to us!      Mom?!


Yes, you called?


----------



## Kute Kitten

1 Very funny Mother! Can I skip all the way to 25 and forget the rest of the numbers in between?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> 1 Very funny Mother! Can I skip all the way to 25 and forget the rest of the numbers in between?


You knew how to count to 100 way back in 4K so you know better.


----------



## Kute Kitten

humph! 1 At least let us get to 2!


----------



## wynedot55

2


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

3


----------



## wynedot55

4


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

5


----------



## wynedot55

6


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

7


----------



## Farmer Kitty

8


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

1


----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

3


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

1


----------



## wynedot55

2


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

3


----------



## wynedot55

4


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

5


----------



## wynedot55

6


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

I CAN'T TAKE THE MONOTONY!!!!!!! 

*leaves thread for good*


----------



## Farmer Kitty

GFG, For how long?

On BYChickens they are on their second one of this game and are on post # 968! The first one got so big that Nifty asked them to start a new one so they could delete the old one. It was taking up so much room.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

*checks watch*

Fifteen minutes.

1


----------



## wynedot55

2


----------



## WildRoseBeef

3


----------



## wynedot55

4


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## WildRoseBeef

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## Kute Kitten

Mom!!! Come on! We're going to get to 25 before you know it!  1


----------



## wynedot55

2


----------



## WildRoseBeef

3


----------



## Kute Kitten

4


----------



## wynedot55

5


----------



## Kute Kitten

6


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1 hey kitty your making me pull my hair out  lest ways what hair i got left.


----------



## Kute Kitten

2 You can stop interfering now mom!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Just for that


----------



## Kute Kitten

1  mom!


----------



## wynedot55

2


----------



## Kute Kitten

3


----------



## WildRoseBeef

4


----------



## Kute Kitten

5


----------



## wynedot55

6


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## Kute Kitten

1 Mother!!!


----------



## Kute Kitten

Am I the only one posting here?


----------



## wynedot55

2 im here miss kutekitten


----------



## Kute Kitten

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> 2 im here miss kutekitten


3, hi Wynedot!


----------



## wynedot55

4


----------



## WildRoseBeef

5


----------



## Farmer Kitty

6


----------



## Kute Kitten

1 Mom, you can't play! Your a mod.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Oh, I can play. You guys just don't like me to!


----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Oh, I can play. You guys just don't like me to!




2


----------



## Farmer Kitty

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I can play. You guys just don't like me to!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
Click to expand...

You laugh. At least they appreciate me over on BYChickens. They like me playing over there!


----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> GrassFarmerGalloway said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I can play. You guys just don't like me to!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You laugh. At least they appreciate me over on BYChickens. They like me playing over there!
Click to expand...

Awww, we appreciate you, Kitty!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GrassFarmerGalloway said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> You laugh. At least they appreciate me over on BYChickens. They like me playing over there!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awww, we appreciate you, Kitty!
Click to expand...

 I know.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> GrassFarmerGalloway said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You laugh. At least they appreciate me over on BYChickens. They like me playing over there!
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, we appreciate you, Kitty!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know.
Click to expand...


1


----------



## wynedot55

2


----------



## WildRoseBeef

3


----------



## wynedot55

4


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc282/kitty4_photo/emotions/Wasntme.gif


POST ON SMILEY THREAD

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## WildRoseBeef

4


----------



## wynedot55

5


----------



## WildRoseBeef

6


----------



## Farmer Kitty

7


----------



## wynedot55

7


----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## Kute Kitten

2 mom!


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## Kute Kitten

4


----------



## wynedot55

5


----------



## Kute Kitten

6


----------



## Farmer Kitty

7


----------



## Kute Kitten

1


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> 1


Cool it!


----------



## Kute Kitten

1  I cooled it a lot!


----------



## wynedot55

2


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> 1  I cooled it a lot!


Back talking-I'll discuss this with you.


----------



## wynedot55

hey you 2 im nice an cool


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> hey you 2 im nice an cool


Yes, you are. Kute Kitten is getting out of line though.


----------



## wynedot55

for miss kutekitten im really enjoy playing the count game with you.an when your mom stops the count i start it over.so come on an have fun counting.


----------



## Kute Kitten

1 ok, I'm cool


----------



## wynedot55

2 good im enjoying you posting.


----------



## Kute Kitten

3, thank you


----------



## wynedot55

4


----------



## WildRoseBeef

5


----------



## Kute Kitten

6


----------



## wynedot55

7


----------



## Farmer Kitty

8


----------



## wynedot55

1 i dont have no 1 to count with.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

4


----------



## wynedot55

5


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

6


----------



## wynedot55

7


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

8


----------



## wynedot55

9


----------



## Farmer Kitty

10


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

11

Kitty wants to play, let's let her play!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> 11
> 
> Kitty wants to play, let's let her play!


HaHa! That would be number 1!


----------



## WildRoseBeef

1


----------



## wynedot55

2


----------



## WildRoseBeef

3


----------



## wynedot55

4


----------



## Kute Kitten

5


----------



## wynedot55

6   hi kutekitten


----------



## Kute Kitten

7 Hi wynedot !


----------



## wynedot55

8


----------



## Kute Kitten

9


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## WildRoseBeef

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## WildRoseBeef

4


----------



## m.holloway

5


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## m.holloway

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## Kute Kitten

4


----------



## wynedot55

5


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## Kute Kitten

2 Mom !


----------



## m.holloway

3


----------



## wynedot55

4


----------



## kstaven

Hi


----------



## Kute Kitten

kstaven said:
			
		

> Hi


1 hi!


----------



## m.holloway

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## Kute Kitten

4


----------



## wynedot55

5


----------



## Farmer Kitty

6


----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## Kute Kitten

2 mom!


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## Kute Kitten

4


----------



## WildRoseBeef

5


----------



## Kute Kitten

6


----------



## wynedot55

7


----------



## Kute Kitten

8


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## Kute Kitten

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc282/kitty4_photo/emotions/hello-kitty.gif


2 cute mom!


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## Kute Kitten

4


----------



## wynedot55

5


----------



## Kute Kitten

6


----------



## wynedot55

7


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## Kute Kitten

1  Mom!  Where is everybody?


----------



## hungryhensfarm

2


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## hungryhensfarm

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## Kute Kitten

4


----------



## wynedot55

5


----------



## Kute Kitten

6


----------



## wynedot55

7 theres miss kutekitten


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## Kute Kitten

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> 7 theres miss kutekitten


Hi! 

1 Mom!


----------



## wynedot55

2 i said kitten not kitty


----------



## Kute Kitten

3


----------



## wynedot55

4


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> 2 i said kitten not kitty


I know!


----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## Kute Kitten

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## WildRoseBeef

4


----------



## wynedot55

5


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## Kute Kitten

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## Kute Kitten

4


----------



## wynedot55

5


----------



## WildRoseBeef

6


----------



## wynedot55

7


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## WildRoseBeef

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## Kute Kitten

4


----------



## WildRoseBeef

5


----------



## wynedot55

6


----------



## Kute Kitten

7


----------



## wynedot55

8


----------



## Farmer Kitty

9


----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## hungryhensfarm

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## hungryhensfarm

4


----------



## Kute Kitten

5


----------



## wynedot55

6


----------



## WildRoseBeef

7


----------



## wynedot55

8


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## Kute Kitten

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## Kute Kitten

4


----------



## wynedot55

5


----------



## Kute Kitten

6


----------



## wynedot55

7


----------



## Kute Kitten

8


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## Kute Kitten

1


----------



## wynedot55

2


----------



## kstaven




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## Kute Kitten

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## Kute Kitten

4


----------



## wynedot55

5


----------



## Kute Kitten

6


----------



## wynedot55

7


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## Kute Kitten

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## Kute Kitten

4


----------



## wynedot55

5


----------



## Kute Kitten

6


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## Kute Kitten

1 Mom!


----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> 1 Mom!


Yes?


----------



## Kute Kitten

1 At least let us get to 5!


----------



## wynedot55

2


----------



## Kute Kitten

3


----------



## wynedot55

4


----------



## Kute Kitten

5


----------



## wynedot55

6


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## Kute Kitten

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## Kute Kitten

4


----------



## wynedot55

5


----------



## Kute Kitten

6


----------



## wynedot55

7


----------



## Kute Kitten

8


----------



## wynedot55

9


----------



## Kute Kitten

10


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## Kute Kitten

1


----------



## wynedot55

2


----------



## Kute Kitten

3


----------



## wynedot55

4


----------



## Kute Kitten

5


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## Kute Kitten

1


----------



## wynedot55

2


----------



## Kute Kitten

3


----------



## wynedot55

4


----------



## Kute Kitten

5


----------



## wynedot55

6


----------



## Kute Kitten

7


----------



## Farmer Kitty

*8*


----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## Kute Kitten

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## Kute Kitten

4


----------



## wynedot55

5


----------



## Kute Kitten

6


----------



## wynedot55

7


----------



## Kute Kitten

8


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## Kute Kitten

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## Kute Kitten

4


----------



## wynedot55

5


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## Kute Kitten

2 Cute!


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## Kute Kitten

4


----------



## wynedot55

5


----------



## Kute Kitten

6


----------



## wynedot55

7   hi kute


----------



## Kute Kitten

8 Hi, wynedot!


----------



## wynedot55

9


----------



## Kute Kitten

10


----------



## wynedot55

11


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## Kute Kitten

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## Kute Kitten

4


----------



## wynedot55

5


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## Kute Kitten

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## Kute Kitten

4


----------



## wynedot55

5


----------



## Kute Kitten

6


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## Kute Kitten

1


----------



## wynedot55

2


----------



## Kute Kitten

3


----------



## wynedot55

4


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten is begging me to post to this thread.  She has been busy but, maybe on this weekend.


----------



## wynedot55

1 ive been wondering where she was.


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## Kute Kitten

2


----------



## wynedot55

3 morning kutes


----------



## Kute Kitten

4 Hi!


----------



## wynedot55

5


----------



## OSUman

6


----------



## wynedot55

7


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## OSUman

2 this is harder than in BYChickens


----------



## Kute Kitten

3 Yeah, mom likes to play it over on BYChickens.


----------



## wynedot55

4 i dont play over at bychickens.


----------



## Nifty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## Kute Kitten

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## Kute Kitten

4


----------



## wynedot55

5


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> 3 Yeah, mom likes to play it over on BYChickens.


You don't like me to play here!


----------



## wynedot55

1 you can play all you want here kitty.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> 1 you can play all you want here kitty.


 I know you guys would rather I stayed away a bit so you can get the numbers up some.


----------



## wynedot55

yeah you only let us get to 5 
  1


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> yeah you only let us get to 5
> 1


Record is 21 so you've been higher than 5--more than once too!


----------



## wynedot55

yes we can go pretty high when kutekitten is here.


----------



## Kute Kitten

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## Kute Kitten

4


----------



## wynedot55

5


----------



## Kute Kitten

6


----------



## wynedot55

7


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## Kute Kitten

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## Kute Kitten

4


----------



## wynedot55

5


----------



## Kute Kitten

6


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## Kute Kitten

1 Hi, Mom.


----------



## wynedot55

2 kutes dont get upset with her.


----------



## Kute Kitten

3 I'm not upset. It's supposed to say Hi, Mom. I'll edit.


----------



## wynedot55

4


----------



## Kute Kitten

5


----------



## wynedot55

6


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## Kute Kitten

1


----------



## wynedot55

2


----------



## Kute Kitten

3


----------



## wynedot55

4


----------



## Kute Kitten

5


----------



## wynedot55

6


----------



## Kute Kitten

7


----------



## wynedot55

8


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

It must be so much fun to be an admin.

1


----------



## wynedot55

2 i knew you was hiding somewhere kitty


----------



## Farmer Kitty

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> It must be so much fun to be an admin.
> 
> 1


I'm a mod not an admin--that would be Nifty! 



> 2 i knew you was hiding somewhere kitty


I'm always hiding somewhere.


----------



## Kute Kitten

1


----------



## wynedot55

2


----------



## Kute Kitten

3


----------



## wynedot55

4


----------



## Kute Kitten

5


----------



## wynedot55

6


----------



## Kute Kitten

7


----------



## wynedot55

8


----------



## Kute Kitten

9


----------



## wynedot55

10


----------



## Kute Kitten

11


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1 doggoned


----------



## Kute Kitten

2 Rats!


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## Kute Kitten

4


----------



## wynedot55

5


----------



## Kute Kitten

6


----------



## wynedot55

7


----------



## Kute Kitten

8


----------



## GrassFarmer

9

I'm baaack...


----------



## Kute Kitten

10 

Hi!


----------



## wynedot55

11 miss  kutes


----------



## Kute Kitten

12 Yes?


----------



## wynedot55

13 dont tell your mom how high the count is.


----------



## Kute Kitten

14 I won't.


----------



## GrassFarmer

15 hurry!


----------



## Kute Kitten

16 We are!


----------



## GrassFarmer

17 I'm posting as fast as I can!


----------



## wynedot55

17


----------



## Kute Kitten

18 Mom is watching for the bus, we have a break not to worry!


----------



## GrassFarmer

20

Edit your posts, people!


----------



## Kute Kitten

21


----------



## GrassFarmer

22

Go back and edit your posts!


----------



## wynedot55

21


----------



## Kute Kitten

24


----------



## GrassFarmer

24


----------



## wynedot55

25


----------



## Kute Kitten

26


----------



## GrassFarmer

27


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## GrassFarmer

1


----------



## wynedot55

i give up


----------



## GrassFarmer

That's what I say!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

The person above me stole my avatar!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> The person above me stole my avatar!


 Such a short memory you have!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> GrassFarmerGalloway said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The person above me stole my avatar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a short memory you have!
Click to expand...

Well, he'll never get my title!  Or my post count!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

You made it to 28, if the posts were edited. I'll change the record.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Thanks, Kitty!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> Thanks, Kitty!


You're welcome.


----------



## Kute Kitten

1


----------



## wynedot55

2


----------



## Kute Kitten

3


----------



## Aidenbaby

4


----------



## wynedot55

5


----------



## Aidenbaby

6


----------



## wynedot55

7


----------



## Farmer Kitty

8


----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## Kute Kitten

2


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

3

Poor Kitty, she must feel so unwanted!  Every time she shows up, we stop playing and start all over again!


----------



## wynedot55

4


----------



## Farmer Kitty

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> 3
> 
> Poor Kitty, she must feel so unwanted!  Every time she shows up, we stop playing and start all over again!




Don't worry I'm fine. If I really want to count I'll go over to BYC.


----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## Kute Kitten

2 Hi, wynedot!


----------



## wynedot55

3 morning kutes


----------



## Kute Kitten

4


----------



## wynedot55

5


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## Kute Kitten

2 Hi, wyne!


----------



## wynedot55

3 hi kutes


----------



## Kute Kitten

3


----------



## wynedot55

4


----------



## Kute Kitten

5


----------



## wynedot55

6


----------



## Kute Kitten

7


----------



## wynedot55

8


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## Kute Kitten

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## Kute Kitten

4


----------



## wynedot55

5


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## Kute Kitten

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc282/kitty4_photo/emotions/1_4_39v1.gif


 2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

4  Mad cow disease!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> 4  Mad cow disease!


----------



## wynedot55

5


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> 5


???????


----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## Jazlyn

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## Jazlyn

4


----------



## wynedot55

5


----------



## Jazlyn

6


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## Jazlyn

2


----------



## m.holloway

3


----------



## wynedot55

4


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## gaited horse

1


----------



## Kute Kitten

3


----------



## goatkeeper

4


----------



## Kute Kitten

5 Hi, wyne!


----------



## wynedot55

6 hi kutes


----------



## Farmer Kitty

7


----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## Kute Kitten

2


----------



## wynedot55

3 theres kutes


----------



## Kute Kitten

4  wyne, our timing needs to be better. I can't seem to catch you when your on anymore!


----------



## wynedot55

5  im always around somewhere unless im busy.


----------



## Kute Kitten

6 I know, it's just I'm not on when your on to much anymore. Hi!


----------



## wynedot55

7   well your gonna have to try tobe on more.


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## Kute Kitten

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> 7   well your gonna have to try tobe on more.


8  I prob won't be, in the summer all of us are out in the field late at night or not home.


----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7   well your gonna have to try tobe on more.
> 
> 
> 
> 8  I prob won't be, in the summer all of us are out in the field late at night or not home.
Click to expand...

Are you ignoring me? I'm going to come over to that computer and tickle you.


----------



## Kute Kitten

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Kute Kitten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7   well your gonna have to try tobe on more.
> 
> 
> 
> 8  I prob won't be, in the summer all of us are out in the field late at night or not home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you ignoring me? I'm going to come over to that computer and tickle you.
Click to expand...

No, I was typing while you were posting! 

1


----------



## wynedot55

2


----------



## Kute Kitten

3, and she did tickle me, too.


----------



## wynedot55

4 i thought she mightve tickled you.


----------



## Kute Kitten

5 To bad I'm ticklish.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Not as bad as you used to be--darn!


----------



## Kute Kitten

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc282/kitty4_photo/emotions4/jumping-sheep.gif  Not as bad as you used to be--darn!




1


----------



## wynedot55

2  is peanut tickleish


----------



## Kute Kitten

3 Even more than me.


----------



## wynedot55

4 oh no


----------



## Kute Kitten

5


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> 3 Even more than me.


Less so than you were at her age.


----------



## Kute Kitten

1


----------



## wynedot55

2


----------



## Kute Kitten

3


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1   ok yall have me laughing here.


----------



## Kute Kitten

2  At least let us get to 5!


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## Kute Kitten

4


----------



## wynedot55

5


----------



## Kute Kitten

6


----------



## Farmer Kitty

7


----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## Kute Kitten

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## Kute Kitten

4


----------



## wynedot55

5


----------



## Kute Kitten

6 Your posting to fast, I can't keep up!


----------



## wynedot55

7  we gotta stay ahead of your momma


----------



## Kute Kitten

8 LOL


----------



## wynedot55

9


----------



## Kute Kitten

10


----------



## wynedot55

11


----------



## Kute Kitten

12 If we hurry, we could  break our record of 28!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

To slow.


----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## Kute Kitten

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## Kute Kitten

4 Hi, wynedot!


----------



## wynedot55

5 hi kutes


----------



## Kute Kitten

6


----------



## Farmer Kitty

7


----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## Kute Kitten

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## Kute Kitten

4 Hello, wyne!


----------



## wynedot55

5   morning kutes


----------



## Kute Kitten

6


----------



## wynedot55

7


----------



## Kute Kitten

8


----------



## wynedot55

9


----------



## Kute Kitten

10


----------



## wynedot55

11


----------



## Kute Kitten

12


----------



## wynedot55

13


----------



## Kute Kitten

14


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

15


----------



## Kute Kitten

1 I saw that one coming.


----------



## wynedot55

2    i was shocked that we got past 10


----------



## Kute Kitten

3 Yes, 15 was surprising to me to.


----------



## wynedot55

4


----------



## Kute Kitten

5


----------



## Farmer Kitty

6


----------



## wynedot55

1   she aint gonna let us get to 10 now


----------



## Kute Kitten

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## Jazlyn

4


----------



## wynedot55

5


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

8


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## Jazlyn

2


----------



## Kute Kitten

3


----------



## wynedot55

4


----------



## Kute Kitten

5


----------



## wynedot55

6


----------



## Kute Kitten

7


----------



## Jazlyn

8


----------



## wynedot55

9


----------



## Kute Kitten

10 It's great to have you as a player on the thread, Jazlyn.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

11


----------



## Kute Kitten

1 Will you at least let us get to 1 first Mom?


----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## Kute Kitten

3


----------



## Jazlyn

4 Thanks Kute Kitten.


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1 she wont let us get to 5


----------



## Kute Kitten

2 Your welcome.


----------



## Jazlyn

3


----------



## Kute Kitten

4


----------



## Jazlyn

5


----------



## Kute Kitten

6


----------



## Jazlyn

7


----------



## Kute Kitten

8


----------



## wynedot55

9


----------



## Kute Kitten

10


----------



## Jazlyn

11


----------



## Kute Kitten

12


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## Kute Kitten

1 Whats so funny?


----------



## Jazlyn

2


----------



## Kute Kitten

3


----------



## wynedot55

4


----------



## Kute Kitten

5


----------



## Jazlyn

6


----------



## Kute Kitten

7


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## Jazlyn

1


----------



## Kute Kitten

1


----------



## wynedot55

2


----------



## Kute Kitten

3 I don't think we'll get past ten now.


----------



## Jazlyn

4


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1  we wont get past 5


----------



## Jazlyn

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## Jazlyn

4


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## Jazlyn

1


----------



## wynedot55

2


----------



## Jazlyn

3


----------



## wynedot55

4


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## Jazlyn

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## Jazlyn

4


----------



## wynedot55

5


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## TxMom

2

Never played this before, but what the heck....


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## Jazlyn

4


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## TxMom

1


----------



## wynedot55

2


----------



## TxMom

3


----------



## wynedot55

4


----------



## TxMom

5


----------



## wynedot55

6


----------



## TxMom

7


----------



## wynedot55

8


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## TxMom

1


----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## TxMom

3


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## TxMom

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## TxMom

4


----------



## wynedot55

5


----------



## TxMom

6


----------



## wynedot55

7


----------



## TxMom

8


----------



## wynedot55

9


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## Kute Kitten

1 Glad to see some new people play here! Welcome!


----------



## wynedot55

2   hi kutes


----------



## TxMom

3


----------



## wynedot55

4


----------



## TxMom

5


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## TxMom

1


----------



## wynedot55

2


----------



## TxMom

3

I was busy yesterday afternoon...we need some more players!


----------



## wynedot55

4


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## TxMom

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## TxMom

4


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## TxMom

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## TxMom

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## TxMom

1


----------



## wynedot55

2


----------



## Paintlover24

3


----------



## TxMom

4


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## Kute Kitten

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

4


----------



## wynedot55

5


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

6


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## Kute Kitten

1


----------



## Jazlyn

2


----------



## TxMom

3


----------



## Jazlyn

4


----------



## TxMom

5


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## Kute Kitten

1


----------



## TxMom

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## TxMom

4


----------



## Farmer Kitty

5


----------



## Kute Kitten

1 Darn, I can't ever seem to catch yoou anymore, wyne.


----------



## OSUman

2 
Is FarmerKitty ever not online


----------



## Farmer Kitty

OSUman said:
			
		

> 2
> Is FarmerKitty ever not online


Yes.


----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## OSUman

2 shes not online right now we need to get this moving


----------



## TxMom

3


----------



## OSUman

4


----------



## username taken

5


----------



## OSUman

6


----------



## username taken

7


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## OSUman

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## OSUman

4


----------



## Farmer Kitty

OSUman said:
			
		

> 2


----------



## OSUman

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> OSUman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
Click to expand...

you need to go on a vacation where there is no internet  

1


----------



## TxMom

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## Chirpy

four


----------



## wynedot55

5


----------



## TxMom

6


----------



## LavacaW

7


----------



## wynedot55

8


----------



## TxMom

9


----------



## wynedot55

10


----------



## TxMom

11


----------



## wynedot55

12


----------



## TxMom

13


----------



## wynedot55

14


----------



## OSUman

15


----------



## wynedot55

16


----------



## Farmer Kitty

OH, sure, take advantage of the fact that we were back in ER today and I'm running late. I gotcha anyway!


----------



## OSUman

Why did you go to the ER?


----------



## wynedot55

dang kitty is kutes ok.


----------



## TxMom

17


----------



## TxMom

Oops, sorry, I only saw the bottom of the last page...

I hope everybody is OK...


----------



## Farmer Kitty

See the Good Morning thread for more.


----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## TxMom

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## OSUman

4


----------



## TxMom

5


----------



## OSUman

6


----------



## TxMom

7


----------



## wynedot55

8


----------



## TxMom

9


----------



## OSUman

10


----------



## TxMom

11


----------



## wynedot55

12


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## OSUman

1


----------



## TxMom

2


----------



## OSUman

3


----------



## TxMom

4


----------



## OSUman

5


----------



## TxMom

6


----------



## OSUman

7


----------



## TxMom

8


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## TxMom

:/

1


----------



## OSUman

2


----------



## TxMom

LOL

3


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## OSUman

1


----------



## TxMom

2


----------



## OSUman

3


----------



## Farmer Kitty

OSUman said:
			
		

> 1


Hmmmm, another one that just keeps insisiting on those awful smilies.


----------



## OSUman

Go milk your cows and collect your chickens eggs.



1


----------



## Farmer Kitty

OSUman said:
			
		

> Go milk your cows and collect your chickens eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> 1


All done for tonight. Hmmm, maybe I should lock the thread and only open it when I'm around.......... 

I can see the war now!


----------



## TxMom

Umm, I guess we're back to 1 again.....

1


----------



## OSUman

You wouldn't do it.... 



2














Would You?????????????????????????????????????


----------



## TxMom

I sure hope not....  

3


----------



## OSUman

4


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Would I?


----------



## OSUman

I thought you were getting off??? 
1


----------



## TxMom

2


----------



## OSUman

3
26 more to go to beat the record


----------



## TxMom

4


----------



## OSUman

5


----------



## kstaven




----------



## TxMom

Oh no, Kitty called in backup!!!!!


1


----------



## OSUman

*2*

I thought Kitty was the only Mod on BYH


----------



## adoptedbyachicken

Think again!

Eleventeen!   Ha, ha ha


----------



## OSUman

how many of you are there       





                       

1111111111111111111


----------



## TxMom

Eleventeen    

OK, umm, what number are we on?  Oh yeah.

2


----------



## OSUman

3


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## username taken

can I just say, I love the pics you put in here, kitty!


----------



## TxMom

1

I love Kitty's and the other mods' pics, too...that's the thing that got me hooked once I started playing...LOL.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

We try.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

1


----------



## Chirpy

Oh my goodness..   I think the mods just leave this thread open and reach over and type something every few minutes....

2


----------



## TxMom

2


----------



## OSUman

4


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## TxMom

1


----------



## OSUman

2


----------



## TxMom

3


----------



## OSUman

4


----------



## TxMom

5


----------



## OSUman

6
you should just stay on here til we get to 30so we can do it really fast.


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

1


----------



## OSUman

2


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

1


----------



## OSUman

2


----------



## Chirpy

..........................................                     3


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## OSUman

1


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

2


----------



## OSUman

3


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

4


----------



## OSUman

5


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

6


----------



## OSUman

7


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

8


----------



## OSUman

9 you were right


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

10-being right is awesome!!!!


----------



## OSUman

11
were only 19 to go to a new record   


next page


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

12- 50 is a good even number !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OSUman

13- i like 100 better


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

14- lol

no one is one at the moment, either


----------



## OSUman

15- or we could try to beat the chickens record 530


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

geesh! 16- that's alot


----------



## OSUman

17 yea it is


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

18- I wish this forum would refresh automatically


----------



## OSUman

19- yea that would be sweet.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

20-nine more right !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OSUman

yep
21 

forgot to post the number LOL


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

22- still no sign of 'em ha, ha


----------



## OSUman

yea nifty was making fun of us on the chicken thread for not getting high numbers
23


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

well, we will have braggin rights soon-
24-
(thanks for that edit-let's not get so sure of ourselves, we forget what we are doing


----------



## OSUman

25
yea


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

26-you will get to post the new record!!!


----------



## OSUman

27 yay
and after i post you will be able to


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

28 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OSUman

29             
lets see who can be the last before a mod


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

30, sounds like a plan!!!


----------



## OSUman

31


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

32 lol


----------



## OSUman

33
Nah Na Nah Na boo boo


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

34-
"And the new record goes to the awesome team of OSU & cowgirl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OSUman

35 
YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY
I went from 
to


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

I know, it was aggravating!!!!
_*
36*_


----------



## OSUman

what kind of animals do you have???

37


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

38

2 kids to start with 

your animals?


----------



## OSUman

39 
I have 19 chickens 6 ducks umtingmillion cats 1 aussie sheppard. 9 dairy heifers


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

40

I have a great Pyr/ Old Tyme Farm Shepherd 

what kind of chickens


----------



## OSUman

41 im gonna have to go mow in a little bit


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

42- I know, I was thinking about all the things I should do also

I have 3 turkeys, 2 peafowl, 26 chickens (of all ages, not including eggs under broodies at the moment), 2 cats,  an Ayreshire (darcy) and her claf (whose name I can't repeat because he shoved a wire a 1/2 " into my arm)

let's atleast get 50


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

hurry, she's back


----------



## OSUman

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
at least we got the new record
I have Holisteins Guernseys Ayrshires and a brown swiss


1


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

well, that warning came a little late 

 Hi, Kitty

great job OSU--2

OSU and cowgirl have a record of _*42*_


----------



## OSUman

right aas i clicked to reply she posted 
im gonna go mow now cya around. 

you to


----------



## Farmer Kitty

homesteadingcowgirl said:
			
		

> well, that warning came a little late
> 
> Hi, Kitty
> 
> great job OSU--2
> 
> OSU and cowgirl have a record of _*42*_


The new record is noted in the OP.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

1


----------



## OSUman

2


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

3


----------



## OSUman

4


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

5- I thought you were mowing?


----------



## OSUman

i ...... am  
6 

ill go out now i guess


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

7  sure u will- I am here "helping" my DH put a water tank in
Atleast , I am here when he hollers for help, until then there is nothing I can do anyway


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## OSUman

1
i dont think kitty should be counted as one of the mods.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

2- no but it probably would be nice to participate every now and again, OTHER than raining on our parade!!!!

we should do that, have a day or even a forum where the mods post, that'll show 'em


----------



## LavacaW

3
I agree with homesteadingcowgirl!


----------



## OSUman

4


----------



## username taken

5


----------



## Farmer Kitty

OSUman said:
			
		

> 1
> i dont think kitty should be counted as one of the mods.


Then I would just call the others in!


----------



## Paintlover24

I gues I will restart this.


1


----------



## OSUman

2


----------



## username taken

3

I havent followed this thread, does anyone know how high this thing has managed to get?


----------



## OSUman

we got to 42 today  
4


----------



## username taken

whoa!

5


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

6, yep OSU and I ran it up today, just going back and forth as fast as we could- we were aiming for 50


----------



## TxMom

7

And I missed it...I was at my mother-in-law's all day today...oh well, maybe next time....


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## username taken

1


----------



## OSUman

2


----------



## Kute Kitten

3


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

4


----------



## TxMom

5


----------



## Farmer Kitty

6


----------



## mully

7


----------



## Farmer Kitty

8


----------



## TxMom

LOL

1


----------



## Farmer Kitty

No, it's 

10

I'm now a member as I'm taking a break.


----------



## OSUman

11
yay you listened to me


----------



## Farmer Kitty

12


----------



## wynedot55

13 falls over


----------



## Farmer Kitty

14 Be careful! That can be dangerous.


----------



## wynedot55

15 naa but getting up can be a booger.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

16


----------



## OSUman

17


----------



## Farmer Kitty

18


----------



## OSUman

19


----------



## wynedot55

20


----------



## Farmer Kitty

21


----------



## OSUman

22 
now that your not a mod were gonna get really high.


----------



## wynedot55

23


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

24  whoo-hoo KItty


----------



## Farmer Kitty

25   You guys are just enjoying it because you don't have to keep starting over.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

26, definitely!!


----------



## OSUman

27 
kitty why does it say member instead of like old bull like wynedot55


----------



## mully

28


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

28- I like the "old bull" label, but I am glad that mine doesn't show young heifer"


----------



## OSUman

30
now were going to beat the record that cowgirl and i made yesterday


----------



## Farmer Kitty

OSUman said:
			
		

> 27
> kitty why does it say member instead of like old bull like wynedot55




31


----------



## mully

32


----------



## OSUman

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> OSUman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 27
> kitty why does it say member instead of like old bull like wynedot55
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31
Click to expand...

33
wat i didnt mean that you were an olsd bull but i was just wondering shy it just said member with your thousands of posts


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

34


----------



## OSUman

35


----------



## Chirpy

35 ... so sorry I missed the fun yesterday.   We went on a 2 1/2 hour hike/rock climb with some friends.   Great fun!    Then we came back to our house; watched a movie and had homemade chocolate milk shakes!


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

I am rolling on the ground laghing so hard I forgot the number!!!!

37


----------



## Nifty




----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

dog-gone-it!!!
1


----------



## Chirpy

2


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

3


----------



## wynedot55

3   it says old bull because i get around slow an lumbering like an old bull.plus i can be as cranky as an old bull.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

5


----------



## wynedot55

6


----------



## Farmer Kitty

7


----------



## wynedot55

8


----------



## Farmer Kitty

9


----------



## wynedot55

10


----------



## Farmer Kitty

11


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

12


----------



## OSUman

13


----------



## Farmer Kitty

14

No he didn't. There was something said in a thread that earned him that title. A mod or Admin are the ones that give out titles.


----------



## OSUman

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> 14
> 
> No he didn't. There was something said in a thread that earned him that title. A mod or Admin are the ones that give out titles.


cool
15


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

15-now everyone will be posting goofy things to try and get a title  it will be the BYH status symbol
hey old bull is better than full of bull


----------



## Farmer Kitty

16


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

17


----------



## Farmer Kitty

18


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

19


----------



## Farmer Kitty

20


----------



## TxMom

21  Hey I like not having to start over after 3 or 4


----------



## OSUman

22


----------



## kstaven




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## Chirpy

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## OSUman

4


----------



## Farmer Kitty

5


----------



## OSUman

6


----------



## kstaven

Howdy!


----------



## OSUman

1


----------



## Farmer Kitty

2


----------



## mully

3


----------



## Farmer Kitty

4


----------



## username taken

5

this could be a whole lot more fun with you playing kitty


----------



## Farmer Kitty

6


----------



## wynedot55

7


----------



## Farmer Kitty

8


----------



## username taken

9


----------



## wynedot55

10


----------



## Kute Kitten

11


----------



## Farmer Kitty

12


----------



## Kute Kitten

13


----------



## TxMom

14


----------



## Kute Kitten

15


----------



## Farmer Kitty

16


----------



## Kute Kitten

17


----------



## Farmer Kitty

18


----------



## TxMom

19


----------



## Farmer Kitty

20


----------



## TxMom

21


----------



## Kute Kitten

22


----------



## wynedot55

21


----------



## Kute Kitten

24


----------



## TxMom

25


----------



## Kute Kitten

26


----------



## Farmer Kitty

27


----------



## Kute Kitten

28


----------



## TxMom

29


----------



## Kute Kitten

30


----------



## Farmer Kitty

31


----------



## TxMom

32


----------



## Kute Kitten

33


----------



## TxMom

34


----------



## Farmer Kitty

35


----------



## Kute Kitten

36


----------



## Farmer Kitty

37


----------



## TxMom

38


----------



## Farmer Kitty

39


----------



## wynedot55

40


----------



## Kute Kitten

41


----------



## TxMom

42

*oops, slow computer


----------



## Kute Kitten

43


----------



## Farmer Kitty

44

New record!


----------



## TxMom

45


----------



## Farmer Kitty

46


----------



## Kute Kitten

47


----------



## TxMom

48 Wooohooo


----------



## Farmer Kitty

49


----------



## TxMom

50


----------



## Farmer Kitty

51


----------



## TxMom

52


----------



## Farmer Kitty

53


----------



## TxMom

54


----------



## Farmer Kitty

55


----------



## wynedot55

56


----------



## TxMom

57


----------



## wynedot55

58


----------



## TxMom

59


----------



## wynedot55

60


----------



## TxMom

61


----------



## wynedot55

62


----------



## TxMom

63


----------



## wynedot55

64


----------



## username taken

65

where are the mods?


----------



## TxMom

66

They have better things to do???


----------



## OSUman

67 


 **they forgot about us**


----------



## TxMom

68


----------



## sassy

69


----------



## OSUman

70


----------



## m.holloway

71


----------



## Farmer Kitty

72


----------



## m.holloway

73


----------



## KareyABohr

74!


----------



## OSUman

75
Lets try to beat the BYC record which is 530


----------



## Farmer Kitty

76


----------



## OSUman

77


----------



## m.holloway

77


----------



## OSUman

79


----------



## Farmer Kitty

80


----------



## m.holloway

81


----------



## OSUman

82


----------



## Kute Kitten

83


----------



## m.holloway

84


----------



## Chirpy

85 .. wow - I almost forgot how to type in such a large number!


----------



## Kute Kitten

86


----------



## Chirpy

87


----------



## OSUman

88


----------



## Kute Kitten

89


----------



## OSUman

90


----------



## Kute Kitten

91


----------



## Farmer Kitty

92


----------



## OSUman

93 
too many people doing this


----------



## Farmer Kitty

94


----------



## TxMom

95


----------



## Kute Kitten

96


----------



## Farmer Kitty

97


----------



## Kute Kitten

98


----------



## Farmer Kitty

99


----------



## Kute Kitten

100!


----------



## TxMom

101

Slow computer, I'm always posting the same as someone else....


----------



## Farmer Kitty

102


----------



## OSUman

103
Yay triple digits


----------



## TxMom

104


----------



## OSUman

Too many people doing this


----------



## Farmer Kitty

105


----------



## Kute Kitten

106


----------



## TxMom

107


----------



## Kute Kitten

108


----------



## Farmer Kitty

109


----------



## TxMom

110


----------



## Kute Kitten

111


----------



## Farmer Kitty

112


----------



## Kute Kitten

113


----------



## m.holloway

114


----------



## Kute Kitten

115


----------



## Farmer Kitty

116


----------



## Kute Kitten

117


----------



## Farmer Kitty

118


----------



## OSUman

119
Kitty and Kute are you just right next to eachother and telling eachother to post????


----------



## Kute Kitten

119

No.


----------



## m.holloway

118


----------



## OSUman

122


----------



## Kute Kitten

123


----------



## TxMom

124


----------



## Farmer Kitty

125

TxMom-you were faster that time!


----------



## TxMom

126


----------



## Farmer Kitty

127


----------



## TxMom

128


----------



## m.holloway

129


----------



## OSUman

130


----------



## m.holloway

131


----------



## TxMom

132


----------



## OSUman

133


----------



## TxMom

134


----------



## Farmer Kitty

135


----------



## m.holloway

135


----------



## TxMom

137


----------



## m.holloway

138


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

139- wowser-what's happening?


----------



## m.holloway

140


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

141


----------



## m.holloway

142


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

143


----------



## m.holloway

144


----------



## adoptedbyachicken

Wow, look at what you have accomplished.

[without my help that is.  Hee hee hee]


----------



## m.holloway

1


----------



## TxMom

2 :/


I have to go to grocery shopping...I'll be back to help out later...


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## OSUman

4


----------



## mully

5


----------



## OSUman

6


----------



## m.holloway

7


----------



## OSUman

8


----------



## Farmer Kitty

9


----------



## OSUman

10


----------



## wynedot55

11


----------



## OSUman

12


----------



## TxMom

13


----------



## mully

14


----------



## TxMom

15


----------



## Farmer Kitty

16


----------



## Kute Kitten

17


----------



## Farmer Kitty

18


----------



## wynedot55

19


----------



## Farmer Kitty

20


----------



## wynedot55

21


----------



## Kute Kitten

22


----------



## wynedot55

23


----------



## Kute Kitten

24


----------



## wynedot55

25    yall are killing me


----------



## Farmer Kitty

26


----------



## wynedot55

27


----------



## Farmer Kitty

28


----------



## wynedot55

29


----------



## Farmer Kitty

30


----------



## wynedot55

31


----------



## Farmer Kitty

32


----------



## wynedot55

33


----------



## OSUman

34


----------



## adoptedbyachicken

My dad have me one dollar bill
"Cause I'm his smartest son,
And I swapped it for two shiny quarters
"Cause two is more than one!

And then I took the quarters
and traded them to Lou
For three dimes--I guess he don't know
That three is more than two!

Just then, along came old blind Bates
And just 'cause he can't see
He gave me four nickels for my three dimes,
And four is more than three!

And I took the nickels to Hiram Coombs
Down at the seed-feed store,
And the fool gave me five pennies for them,
And five is more than four!

And then I went and showed my dad,
And he got red in the cheeks
And closed his eyes and shook his head-
Too proud of me to speak!
By: Shel Silverstein


----------



## kstaven

Since two mods posted in a row does that mean you start counting at -1?


----------



## TxMom

kstaven said:
			
		

> Since two mods posted in a row does that mean you start counting at -1?


Hehe...nice try..but NO 

*1*


----------



## Farmer Kitty

2


----------



## TxMom

3


----------



## wynedot55

4


----------



## TxMom

5


----------



## mully

6


----------



## OSUman

siete


----------



## TxMom

8

Wow, we really need to pick up the pace today...I'm guilty...just have lots to do around here


----------



## OSUman

9


----------



## wynedot55

10


----------



## Farmer Kitty

11


----------



## TxMom

12


----------



## OSUman

13


----------



## wynedot55

14


----------



## OSUman

15


----------



## Farmer Kitty

16


----------



## TxMom

17


----------



## OSUman

18


----------



## Farmer Kitty

19


----------



## TxMom

20


----------



## Farmer Kitty

21


----------



## TxMom

22


----------



## OSUman

23


----------



## TxMom

24


----------



## wynedot55

25


----------



## TxMom

26


----------



## wynedot55

27


----------



## TxMom

28


----------



## wynedot55

29


----------



## Chirpy

30 - nice even, round number


----------



## wynedot55

31


----------



## TxMom

32


----------



## wynedot55

33


----------



## TxMom

34


----------



## Chirpy

34


----------



## Chirpy

oh - 35


----------



## wynedot55

36


----------



## Chirpy

37


----------



## Farmer Kitty

38


----------



## wynedot55

39


----------



## Farmer Kitty

40


----------



## wynedot55

41


----------



## Farmer Kitty

42


----------



## wynedot55

43


----------



## TxMom

44


----------



## wynedot55

45


----------



## TxMom

46


----------



## OSUman

47


----------



## TxMom

48


----------



## Farmer Kitty

49


----------



## OSUman

50


----------



## Nifty

Fifty.... oh wait.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I don't suppose we could get someone to change the record in the first post? It now stands at 144.

1


----------



## OSUman

2


----------



## TxMom

3


----------



## OSUman

4


----------



## kstaven

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> I don't suppose we could get someone to change the record in the first post? It now stands at 144.
> 
> 1


can do!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

kstaven said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't suppose we could get someone to change the record in the first post? It now stands at 144.
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> can do!
Click to expand...

Thank you!

1


----------



## m.holloway

2


----------



## Farmer Kitty

3


----------



## wynedot55

4


----------



## Farmer Kitty

5


----------



## wynedot55

6


----------



## Farmer Kitty

7


----------



## TxMom

8


----------



## mully

9


----------



## Farmer Kitty

10


----------



## m.holloway

11


----------



## Farmer Kitty

12


----------



## m.holloway

13


----------



## Farmer Kitty

14


----------



## m.holloway

15


----------



## Farmer Kitty

16


----------



## m.holloway

17


----------



## TxMom

18


----------



## wynedot55

19


----------



## TxMom

20


----------



## m.holloway

21


----------



## TxMom

22


----------



## wynedot55

23


----------



## TxMom

24


----------



## m.holloway

24


----------



## TxMom

26


----------



## m.holloway

27 I think we forgot how to count???? LOL


----------



## Farmer Kitty

28


----------



## m.holloway

29


----------



## Farmer Kitty

30


----------



## m.holloway

31


----------



## Farmer Kitty

32


----------



## TxMom

33


----------



## Farmer Kitty

33


----------



## m.holloway

34


----------



## Chirpy

35


----------



## Farmer Kitty

36


----------



## m.holloway

37


----------



## Farmer Kitty

38


----------



## m.holloway

39 be back after lunch


----------



## wynedot55

40


----------



## OSUman

41


----------



## m.holloway

42 ok everyone eatting


----------



## Farmer Kitty

43 That's good


----------



## TxMom

44

I'm having internet issues...seems to be working better now


----------



## Farmer Kitty

45

Modern technology is great-when it works.


----------



## TxMom

46


----------



## Farmer Kitty

47


----------



## wynedot55

48


----------



## TxMom

49


----------



## Farmer Kitty

50


----------



## TxMom

51


----------



## Farmer Kitty

52


----------



## m.holloway

53 ok back again, had to get the wash in, looks like rain


----------



## TxMom

54


----------



## Farmer Kitty

55


----------



## OSUman

56


----------



## Farmer Kitty

57


----------



## OSUman

58


----------



## m.holloway

59


----------



## TxMom

60  Still having net problems...comes and goes... :/


----------



## Farmer Kitty

61


----------



## m.holloway

61 a bad #   62


----------



## TxMom

63


----------



## Farmer Kitty

64


----------



## m.holloway

65


----------



## TxMom

66


----------



## Farmer Kitty

67


----------



## m.holloway

68


----------



## Farmer Kitty

69


----------



## TxMom

70


----------



## Farmer Kitty

71


----------



## TxMom

72


----------



## OSUman

73


----------



## TxMom

74


----------



## OSUman

75


----------



## TxMom

76


----------



## OSUman

77


----------



## TxMom

78


----------



## Farmer Kitty

79


----------



## TxMom

80


----------



## wynedot55

81


----------



## Farmer Kitty

82


----------



## OSUman

83


----------



## Farmer Kitty

84


----------



## OSUman

85


----------



## kstaven

0.0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## m.holloway

1


----------



## Farmer Kitty

2


----------



## m.holloway

3


----------



## Farmer Kitty

4


----------



## m.holloway

5


----------



## Farmer Kitty

6


----------



## TxMom

7


----------



## Farmer Kitty

8


----------



## TxMom

9


----------



## Farmer Kitty

10


----------



## wynedot55

11


----------



## Farmer Kitty

12


----------



## wynedot55

13


----------



## Farmer Kitty

14


----------



## wynedot55

15


----------



## TxMom

16


----------



## wynedot55

17


----------



## TxMom

18


----------



## wynedot55

19


----------



## TxMom

20


----------



## Farmer Kitty

21


----------



## wynedot55

22


----------



## TxMom

23


----------



## Farmer Kitty

24


----------



## wynedot55

25


----------



## TxMom

26


----------



## wynedot55

27


----------



## Farmer Kitty

28


----------



## OSUman

29


----------



## TxMom

30


----------



## OSUman

31


----------



## Farmer Kitty

32


----------



## OSUman

33


----------



## Farmer Kitty

34


----------



## OSUman

35


----------



## Farmer Kitty

36


----------



## OSUman

37


----------



## Farmer Kitty

38


----------



## OSUman

39


----------



## Farmer Kitty

40--A very good number.


----------



## OSUman

41 
wat?


----------



## wynedot55

42  i dont remember 40


----------



## TxMom

43


----------



## Farmer Kitty

44

I'm looking at 40 this year.


----------



## TxMom

45


----------



## Farmer Kitty

46


----------



## wynedot55

47


----------



## TxMom

48


----------



## wynedot55

49


----------



## Farmer Kitty

50


----------



## m.holloway

51


----------



## Farmer Kitty

52


----------



## m.holloway

52


----------



## OSUman

54


----------



## mully

55


----------



## Farmer Kitty

56


----------



## TxMom

57


----------



## OSUman

58


----------



## TxMom

59


----------



## OSUman

60


----------



## wynedot55

61


----------



## Farmer Kitty

62


----------



## wynedot55

63


----------



## TxMom

63


----------



## wynedot55

65


----------



## Farmer Kitty

66


----------



## TxMom

67


----------



## Farmer Kitty

68


----------



## TxMom

69


----------



## wynedot55

69


----------



## Farmer Kitty

71


----------



## TxMom

72


----------



## wynedot55

73


----------



## Farmer Kitty

74


----------



## wynedot55

75


----------



## TxMom

76


----------



## cw

77


----------



## wynedot55

78


----------



## cw

79


----------



## wynedot55

80


----------



## Farmer Kitty

81


----------



## Chirpy

82


----------



## Farmer Kitty

83


----------



## TxMom

84


----------



## Farmer Kitty

85


----------



## cw

86


----------



## Farmer Kitty

87


----------



## wynedot55

88


----------



## Farmer Kitty

89


----------



## wynedot55

90


----------



## cw

91


----------



## wynedot55

92


----------



## cw

93


----------



## wynedot55

94


----------



## cw

95


----------



## Farmer Kitty

96


----------



## TxMom

97


----------



## Farmer Kitty

98


----------



## TxMom

99

Awwww, I wanted to be 100...oh well...enjoy


----------



## Farmer Kitty

100 

I did.


----------



## cw

101


----------



## OSUman

102


----------



## cw

103


----------



## TxMom

104


----------



## OSUman

105


----------



## cw

106


----------



## OSUman

107


----------



## kstaven

Do you guys have a real life?


----------



## cw

no just playing around at work


----------



## OSUman

kstaven said:
			
		

> Do you guys have a real life?


wats a life???


----------



## Farmer Kitty

kstaven said:
			
		

> Do you guys have a real life?


Yes. And hopefully it quites down real soon! 

Why are you guys not counting?

1


----------



## Chirpy

2


----------



## Farmer Kitty

3


----------



## Chirpy

4


----------



## Farmer Kitty

5


----------



## kstaven




----------



## cw

1


----------



## OSUman

2


----------



## Farmer Kitty

3


----------



## cw

4


----------



## Farmer Kitty

5


----------



## OSUman

6


----------



## cw

7


----------



## cw

8


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cw you have to wait for someone else to post before you can post again.

8


----------



## Chirpy

9


----------



## Farmer Kitty

10


----------



## cw

11


----------



## Farmer Kitty

12


----------



## TxMom

13


----------



## OSUman

14


----------



## kstaven

YAWN !!!!!!


----------



## OSUman

Good morning Kstaven  
1


----------



## Farmer Kitty

2


----------



## m.holloway

3


----------



## Farmer Kitty

4


----------



## m.holloway

5


----------



## Farmer Kitty

6


----------



## m.holloway

7


----------



## Farmer Kitty

8


----------



## m.holloway

9


----------



## Farmer Kitty

10


----------



## m.holloway

11


----------



## Farmer Kitty

12


----------



## wynedot55

13


----------



## Farmer Kitty

14


----------



## wynedot55

15


----------



## Farmer Kitty

16


----------



## m.holloway

17


----------



## wynedot55

18


----------



## m.holloway

19


----------



## wynedot55

20


----------



## m.holloway

21


----------



## wynedot55

22


----------



## m.holloway

23


----------



## wynedot55

24


----------



## m.holloway

25


----------



## wynedot55

26


----------



## m.holloway

27


----------



## Farmer Kitty

28


----------



## m.holloway

29


----------



## Farmer Kitty

30


----------



## OSUman

31


----------



## Farmer Kitty

32


----------



## mully

33


----------



## Farmer Kitty

34


----------



## Nifty

I use to like the # 35


----------



## TxMom

1


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Nifty said:
			
		

> I use to like the # 35


Use to? What's wrong with it now? Did you move on and have to pick a higher number?  It happens to all of us. 

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## Farmer Kitty

4


----------



## wynedot55

5


----------



## Farmer Kitty

6


----------



## Fur and Feathers

7


----------



## Farmer Kitty

8


----------



## wynedot55

9


----------



## Farmer Kitty

10


----------



## wynedot55

11


----------



## Farmer Kitty

12


----------



## wynedot55

13


----------



## Farmer Kitty

14


----------



## wynedot55

15


----------



## Farmer Kitty

16


----------



## wynedot55

17


----------



## Farmer Kitty

18


----------



## wynedot55

19


----------



## Farmer Kitty

20


----------



## wynedot55

21


----------



## OSUman

22


----------



## Farmer Kitty

23


----------



## wynedot55

24


----------



## Farmer Kitty

25


----------



## wynedot55

26


----------



## mully

27


----------



## wynedot55

28


----------



## OSUman

29


----------



## wynedot55

30


----------



## Chirpy

31


----------



## wynedot55

32


----------



## Farmer Kitty

33


----------



## wynedot55

34


----------



## Farmer Kitty

35-What used to be Nifty's favorite number.


----------



## wynedot55

36 his new fav #


----------



## Farmer Kitty

37--Well, he's gotten older, like the rest of us...

My soon to be new favorite is coming up soon!


----------



## wynedot55

38


----------



## Farmer Kitty

39--It was good but................


----------



## wynedot55

40  is lots better


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> 40  is lots better


I'm hoping so! 

41


----------



## wynedot55

42


----------



## Chirpy

43 - it's pretty sad when I take just enough time to log in and post on only this thread...   what a life...   or lack thereof....


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Now where are we? Oh yeah....

44


----------



## wynedot55

45   ill be 45 next year.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

46


----------



## wynedot55

47


----------



## Farmer Kitty

48


----------



## wynedot55

49


----------



## Farmer Kitty

The big 50!  Not quite sure what's so big about it though.


----------



## wynedot55

51 most ppl dont like that age.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

52


----------



## wynedot55

53


----------



## Farmer Kitty

54


----------



## wynedot55

55


----------



## mully

56


----------



## wynedot55

57


----------



## Farmer Kitty

58


----------



## wynedot55

59


----------



## Farmer Kitty

60


----------



## wynedot55

61


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Some people get to retire at 62.


----------



## wynedot55

63  i dont plan on ever retiring.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

64 I probably won't be able to. They keep changing the age of retirement so I probably won't make it to whatever it is at the time.


----------



## wynedot55

65


----------



## Farmer Kitty

66


----------



## m.holloway

67 we don't have the money to retire


----------



## Farmer Kitty

68


----------



## mully

69

got ahead of myself LOL


----------



## Farmer Kitty

70


----------



## mully

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Some people get to retire at 62.


I did LOL
71


----------



## Farmer Kitty

mully said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people get to retire at 62.
> 
> 
> 
> I did LOL
> 71
Click to expand...

Lucky for you. 

72


----------



## TxMom

73


----------



## Farmer Kitty

74


----------



## wynedot55

75


----------



## Farmer Kitty

76


----------



## mully

77


----------



## Farmer Kitty

78


----------



## wynedot55

79


----------



## Farmer Kitty

80


----------



## wynedot55

81


----------



## Farmer Kitty

82


----------



## wynedot55

83


----------



## Farmer Kitty

84


----------



## wynedot55

85


----------



## Farmer Kitty

86


----------



## wynedot55

87


----------



## Farmer Kitty

88


----------



## wynedot55

89


----------



## Farmer Kitty

90


----------



## wynedot55

91


----------



## Farmer Kitty

92


----------



## Chirpy

93


----------



## Farmer Kitty

94


----------



## Chirpy

95


----------



## Farmer Kitty

96-You guys are oh so lucky I've taken family leave from being a mod!


----------



## Chirpy

97 - we know how lucky we are..... thank you!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

98


----------



## Chirpy

99 - I can't sign out until we get to that magical three digit number..... go for it!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

This one?

*100*


----------



## wynedot55

101  kitty if you was still a mod we couldnt get to 5


----------



## Chirpy

Oh thank you!    That's the one.

102


Now I can go back to being a mom and quit ignoring my kids.   I feel so much better.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Chirpy said:
			
		

> Oh thank you!    That's the one.
> 
> 102
> 
> 
> Now I can go back to being a mom and quit ignoring my kids.   I feel so much better.


 You're welcome!

103


----------



## mully

104


----------



## Farmer Kitty

105


----------



## wynedot55

106


----------



## Farmer Kitty

107


----------



## wynedot55

108


----------



## Farmer Kitty

109


----------



## wynedot55

110   wish i was milking 110 cows.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

111


----------



## wynedot55

112


----------



## Farmer Kitty

113


----------



## wynedot55

114


----------



## Farmer Kitty

115


----------



## wynedot55

116


----------



## Farmer Kitty

117


----------



## wynedot55

118


----------



## Farmer Kitty

119


----------



## wynedot55

120


----------



## Farmer Kitty

121


----------



## wynedot55

122


----------



## Farmer Kitty

The fun one, as Kute Kitten calls it!

123


----------



## wynedot55

124  we need kutes counting with us


----------



## Farmer Kitty

She's not home.

125


----------



## wynedot55

126


----------



## Farmer Kitty

127


----------



## wynedot55

128


----------



## Farmer Kitty

129


----------



## wynedot55

130


----------



## kstaven

321


----------



## OSUman

322


----------



## OSUman

322 

1


----------



## Farmer Kitty

2


----------



## mully

3


----------



## Farmer Kitty

4


----------



## wynedot55

5


----------



## Farmer Kitty

6


----------



## mully

7


----------



## wynedot55

7


----------



## Farmer Kitty

9


----------



## wynedot55

10


----------



## Farmer Kitty

11


----------



## wynedot55

12


----------



## Farmer Kitty

13


----------



## mully

14


----------



## Farmer Kitty

15


----------



## wynedot55

16


----------



## cw

17


----------



## Farmer Kitty

18


----------



## cw

19


----------



## Farmer Kitty

20


----------



## m.holloway

21


----------



## wynedot55

22


----------



## adoptedbyachicken

Hello!


----------



## m.holloway

1


----------



## wynedot55

2


----------



## Chirpy

three


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## m.holloway

5  that was a cool # 4


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Thank you.


----------



## dkluzier

seven


----------



## m.holloway

8


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## Kute Kitten

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc282/kitty4_photo/Numbers/Feather9.jpg


Is that 9?

10


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc282/kitty4_photo/Numbers/Feather9.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Is that 9?
> 
> 10
Click to expand...

Smarty pants!


----------



## Kute Kitten

12


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## adoptedbyachicken

Hey, would those feathers not be better spent at BackyardChicken's count game????

Don't you have any hoof tracks to count with here?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I've used the feathers there before. No hoof print ones, yet anyway.


----------



## m.holloway

2


----------



## mully

3


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## Kute Kitten

5


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## Kute Kitten

7


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## Kute Kitten

9


----------



## Farmer Kitty

adoptedbyachicken, is that better?


----------



## m.holloway

11


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## m.holloway

13


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## m.holloway

15


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## m.holloway

17


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## m.holloway

19


----------



## mully

20


----------



## m.holloway

21


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## Chirpy

23


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## mully

25


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## kstaven

Y'all must be busy today.


----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## mully

4


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

6


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## mully

8


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

10


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

12


----------



## adoptedbyachicken

Ya!  She found some hooves to count with!


----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## Chirpy

two


----------



## Farmer Kitty

adoptedbyachicken said:
			
		

> Ya!  She found some hooves to count with!


Yep. Found the hooves and added the numbers! Oh, and they are cow hoof prints too!


----------



## Chirpy

I four one...   love the hooves...


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Chirpy said:
			
		

> I four one...   love the hooves...


Cute! I challenge you and everyone else to make some of their own!


----------



## Chirpy

I am so computer challenged with things like that... I'm lucky to just get the numbers right!  LOL!

6


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

8


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

10


----------



## mully

11


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## Chirpy

Oh yes... my favorite number:


13


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

15


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## adoptedbyachicken

17 3/4


----------



## Farmer Kitty

adoptedbyachicken said:
			
		

> 17 3/4


Funny


----------



## mully

2


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## Chirpy

four


----------



## OSUman

5


----------



## wynedot55

6


----------



## LavacaW

7


----------



## wynedot55

8


----------



## kstaven

Is that the best you can do?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

kstaven said:
			
		

> Is that the best you can do?


Gee- First you ask if we have lives because we were higher in the counts, now you want to know if that's the best we can do when life hits? There's just no in between is there?


----------



## wynedot55

2


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

4


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

6


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## TxMom

8


----------



## wynedot55

9


----------



## TxMom

10


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## TxMom

12


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

14


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## Chirpy

one million, two hundred... oh wait.... that's wrong....


16


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## TxMom

18


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

20


----------



## cw

21


----------



## LavacaW

22


----------



## OSUman

23


----------



## Farmer Kitty

24


----------



## wynedot55

25


----------



## OSUman

26


----------



## Farmer Kitty

27


----------



## wynedot55

28


----------



## TxMom

29


----------



## wynedot55

30


----------



## mully

31


----------



## kstaven




----------



## wynedot55

1


----------



## Farmer Kitty

2


----------



## wynedot55

3


----------



## Farmer Kitty

4


----------



## wynedot55

5


----------



## Farmer Kitty

6


----------



## wynedot55

7


----------



## Farmer Kitty

8


----------



## wynedot55

9


----------



## Farmer Kitty

10


----------



## kstaven




----------



## TxMom

1


----------



## wynedot55

2


----------



## TxMom

3

Where did everybody go???


----------



## dkluzier

4


----------



## TxMom

5


----------



## OSUman

6


----------



## TxMom

7


----------



## OSUman

8


----------



## OSUman

9 :/


----------



## big brown horse

10


----------



## OSUman

11


----------



## rebecca100

12 My fav. #


----------



## OSUman

13 my lucky number


----------



## rebecca100

14!


----------



## OSUman

15


----------



## OSUman

16


----------



## mully

17


----------



## Kooshie

18


----------



## OSUman

19


----------



## Kooshie

20!


----------



## nogoatsyet

can I play?

21!


----------



## OSUman

Anyone can play 


(except mods )
22


----------



## Kooshie

23!


----------



## OSUman

24


----------



## Kooshie

25


----------



## danielle82

26


----------



## nogoatsyet

27!


----------



## OSUman

28


----------



## nogoatsyet

29


----------



## Kooshie

30!


----------



## kapfarm

31


----------



## Evilkitty162

32


----------



## mully

33


----------



## kapfarm

33


----------



## OSUman

35


----------



## OSUman

36


----------



## dkluzier

thirty seven


----------



## nogoatsyet

38!


----------



## cleo

39


----------



## samplekasi

************40*********************


----------



## Lil Chickie Mama

41


----------



## OSUman

42
I thought there were still mods on this site???? Lmao


----------



## Royd Wood

43


----------



## OSUman

44


----------



## Rooster#3

45


----------



## cleo

46


----------



## ohwell

47


----------



## michickenwrangler

48


----------



## Mea

49


----------



## michickenwrangler

50


----------



## SweetDreams

51


----------



## Mea

52


----------



## michickenwrangler

53


----------



## Mea

54


----------



## Nature Watcher

55


----------



## michickenwrangler

56


----------



## Cannuck

57!


----------



## Nature Watcher

58


----------



## Mea

59


----------



## adoptedbyachicken

:bun


----------



## Nature Watcher

*1*


----------



## SweetDreams

2


----------



## Cannuck

3


----------



## cleo

4


----------



## michickenwrangler

5


----------



## Mea

6


----------



## michickenwrangler

7


----------



## Mea

8


----------



## Nature Watcher

9


----------



## michickenwrangler

10


----------



## cleo

11


----------



## hoosiersphynx

12


----------



## OSUman

11


----------



## michickenwrangler

12


----------



## Mea

13


----------



## Nature Watcher

14


----------



## SweetDreams

15


----------



## Cannuck

16


----------



## Horsefly

17


----------



## michickenwrangler

18


----------



## cleo

19


----------



## Mea

20


----------



## dkluzier

21


----------



## michickenwrangler

22


----------



## Nature Watcher

23


----------



## Mea

24


----------



## Horsefly

25


----------



## Nature Watcher

26


----------



## dkluzier

27


----------



## michickenwrangler

28


----------



## Horsefly

29


----------



## glenolam

30


----------



## Horsefly

31


----------



## OSUman

32


----------



## Mea

33


----------



## michickenwrangler

34


----------



## Horsefly

35


----------



## Mea

36


----------



## dkluzier

37


----------



## Horsefly

38


----------



## michickenwrangler

39


----------



## cleo

40


----------



## Mea

41


----------



## BetterHensandGardens

42


----------



## michickenwrangler

43


----------



## Mea

44


----------



## BetterHensandGardens

45


----------



## cleo

46


----------



## Horsefly

47


----------



## Mea

48


----------



## afinney

49  :bun


----------



## michickenwrangler

50


----------



## cleo

51


----------



## Nature Watcher

52


----------



## cleo

53


----------



## Mea

54


----------



## dkluzier

55


----------



## cleo

56


----------



## michickenwrangler

57


----------



## cleo

58


----------



## Horsefly

59


----------



## cleo

60


----------



## Horsefly

61


----------



## SweetDreams

62


----------



## Mea

63


----------



## michickenwrangler

64


----------



## cleo

65


----------



## Horsefly

66


----------



## Nature Watcher

67


----------



## dkluzier

68


----------



## Horsefly

69


----------



## Mea

70


----------



## michickenwrangler

71


----------



## cleo

72


----------



## Horsefly

73


----------



## michickenwrangler

74


----------



## Mea

75


----------



## Horsefly

76


----------



## warthog

77


----------



## cleo

78


----------



## michickenwrangler

79


----------



## Mea

80


----------



## Horsefly

81


----------



## rebecca100

82


----------



## Horsefly

83


----------



## rebecca100

84


----------



## cleo

85


----------



## michickenwrangler

86


----------



## Horsefly

87


----------



## Mea

88


----------



## cleo

89


----------



## Horsefly

90


----------



## cleo

91


----------



## ohwell

92


----------



## Horsefly

93


----------



## Mea

94


----------



## cleo

95


----------



## Horsefly

96


----------



## Mea

97


----------



## OSUman

98


----------



## michickenwrangler

99


----------



## cleo

100


----------



## Mea

101


----------



## michickenwrangler

102


----------



## Horsefly

103


----------



## cleo

104


----------



## michickenwrangler

105


----------



## Mea

106


----------



## Horsefly

107


----------



## michickenwrangler

108


----------



## Horsefly

109


----------



## Mea

110


----------



## cleo

111


----------



## michickenwrangler

112


----------



## Horsefly

113


----------



## michickenwrangler

114


----------



## Mea

115


----------



## Horsefly

116


----------



## cleo

117


----------



## michickenwrangler

118


----------



## Mea

119


----------



## cleo

120


----------



## OSUman

121


----------



## michickenwrangler

122


----------



## Mea

123


----------



## Horsefly

124


----------



## cleo

125


----------



## michickenwrangler

126


----------



## cleo

127


----------



## Mea

128


----------



## michickenwrangler

129


----------



## cleo

130


----------



## Lil-patch-of-heaven

131


----------



## michickenwrangler

132


----------



## cleo

133


----------



## Mea

134


----------



## michickenwrangler

135


----------



## cleo

136


----------



## Mea

137


----------



## Horsefly

138


----------



## michickenwrangler

139


----------



## cleo

140


----------



## Horsefly

141


----------



## cleo

142


----------



## Horsefly

143


----------



## cleo

144


----------



## michickenwrangler

145


----------



## Mea

146


----------



## cleo

147


----------



## michickenwrangler

148


----------



## Horsefly

149


----------



## cleo

150


----------



## michickenwrangler

151


----------



## Mea

152


----------



## cleo

153


----------



## Horsefly

154


----------



## SweetDreams

155


----------



## michickenwrangler

156


----------



## Mea

157


----------



## cleo

158


----------



## SweetDreams

159


----------



## Nifty

160


----------



## cleo

1


----------



## SweetDreams

2


----------



## cleo

3


----------



## Horsefly

4


----------



## blk90s13

5


----------



## cleo

6


----------



## michickenwrangler

7


----------



## Mea

8



     (      we were doing so good......)


----------



## cleo

9


----------



## michickenwrangler

10


----------



## Mea

11


----------



## cleo

12


----------



## michickenwrangler

13


----------



## Mea

14


----------



## cleo

15


----------



## Sunshine acres

16


----------



## parjackson

17


----------



## michickenwrangler

18


----------



## parjackson

19


----------



## Mea

20   !


----------



## parjackson

21


----------



## michickenwrangler

22


----------



## parjackson

23


----------



## tommboy1973

24


----------



## Mea

25


----------



## michickenwrangler

26


----------



## Horsefly

27


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

28


----------



## michickenwrangler

29


----------



## parjackson

30


----------



## Mea

31


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

32


----------



## michickenwrangler

33


----------



## parjackson

34


----------



## michickenwrangler

35


----------



## Mea

36


----------



## parjackson

37


----------



## cleo

38


----------



## michickenwrangler

39


----------



## parjackson

40


----------



## Mea

41


----------



## blk90s13

42


----------



## parjackson

43


----------



## cleo

44


----------



## cleo

45


----------



## michickenwrangler

46


----------



## cleo

47


----------



## michickenwrangler

48


----------



## Mea

49


----------



## parjackson

50


----------



## michickenwrangler

51


----------



## Mea

52


----------



## parjackson

53


----------



## Mea

54


----------



## parjackson

55


----------



## blk90s13

56


----------



## parjackson

57


----------



## michickenwrangler

58


----------



## parjackson

59


----------



## Mea

60


----------



## parjackson

61


----------



## cleo

62


----------



## GeeseRCool

63


----------



## michickenwrangler

64


----------



## GeeseRCool

65


----------



## Mea

66


----------



## parjackson

67


----------



## Iwantgoats

68


----------



## GeeseRCool

69


----------



## debbiec

70


----------



## GeeseRCool

71


----------



## michickenwrangler

72


----------



## GeeseRCool

73


----------



## Mea

74


----------



## dbunni

75


----------



## michickenwrangler

76


----------



## cleo

77


----------



## michickenwrangler

78


----------



## SweetDreams

79


----------



## GeeseRCool

80


----------



## parjackson

81


----------



## GeeseRCool

82


----------



## Mea

83


----------



## GeeseRCool

84


----------



## dbunni

85


----------



## parjackson

86


----------



## dbunni

87


----------



## GeeseRCool

88


----------



## Mea

89


----------



## dbunni

90


----------



## michickenwrangler

91


----------



## Elia

92
hello peoples.


----------



## cleo

93


----------



## GeeseRCool

94 and


----------



## dbunni

95


----------



## GeeseRCool

96


----------



## dbunni

97


----------



## michickenwrangler

98


----------



## greenfamilyfarms

99


----------



## Mea

100


----------



## dbunni

101


----------



## OSUman

102


----------



## dbunni

103


----------



## cleo

104


----------



## Mea

105


----------



## dbunni

106


----------



## GeeseRCool

107


----------



## michickenwrangler

108


----------



## parjackson

109


----------



## GeeseRCool

110


----------



## dbunni

111


----------



## cleo

112


----------



## Mea

113


----------



## dbunni

114


----------



## GeeseRCool

115


----------



## dbunni

116


----------



## michickenwrangler

117


----------



## Mea

118


----------



## dbunni

119


----------



## GeeseRCool

120


----------



## dbunni

121


----------



## GeeseRCool

122


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

123


----------



## dbunni

124


----------



## cleo

125


----------



## dbunni

126


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

127


----------



## Mea

128


----------



## parjackson

129


----------



## dbunni

130


----------



## michickenwrangler

131


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

132


----------



## GeeseRCool

133


----------



## Mea

134


----------



## jenjscott

135


----------



## dbunni

136


----------



## michickenwrangler

137


----------



## dbunni

138


----------



## blk90s13

139


----------



## blk90s13

140


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

141


----------



## Mea

142


----------



## ThePigeonKid

143


----------



## GeeseRCool

144


----------



## michickenwrangler

145


----------



## TigerLilly

146


----------



## dbunni

147


----------



## cleo

148


----------



## GeeseRCool

149


----------



## dbunni

150


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

151


----------



## dbunni

152


----------



## parjackson

153


----------



## dbunni

154


----------



## cleo

155


----------



## michickenwrangler

156


----------



## dbunni

157


----------



## Mea

158


----------



## dbunni

159


----------



## cleo

160


----------



## dbunni

161


----------



## Mea

162


----------



## michickenwrangler

163


----------



## dbunni

164


----------



## cleo

165


----------



## dbunni

166


----------



## michickenwrangler

167


----------



## dbunni

168


----------



## Mea

169


----------



## dbunni

170


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

171


----------



## Mea

172


----------



## cleo

173


----------



## dbunni

174


----------



## Iwantgoats

175


----------



## michickenwrangler

176


----------



## Mea

177


----------



## dbunni

178


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

179


----------



## dbunni

180


----------



## michickenwrangler

181


----------



## dbunni

182


----------



## cleo

183


----------



## michickenwrangler

184


----------



## TigerLilly

185


----------



## Mea

186


----------



## dbunni

187


----------



## cleo

188


----------



## dbunni

189


----------



## OSUman

190
are there any mods on here???


----------



## TigerLilly

191
sshhh...don't say that too loud or we'll have to start over!


----------



## dbunni

192


----------



## cleo

193


----------



## michickenwrangler

194


----------



## cleo

195


----------



## Mea

196


----------



## cleo

197


----------



## cleo

198


----------



## dbunni

199


----------



## cleo

200!


----------



## michickenwrangler

201


----------



## Mea

202


----------



## cleo

203


----------



## dbunni

204


----------



## Mea

205


----------



## cleo

206


----------



## dbunni

207


----------



## Nature Watcher

208


----------



## Mea

209


----------



## parjackson

210


----------



## cleo

211


----------



## dbunni

212


----------



## michickenwrangler

213


----------



## cleo

214


----------



## dbunni

215


----------



## cleo

216


----------



## dbunni

217


----------



## michickenwrangler

218


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

219


----------



## Mea

220


----------



## cleo

221


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

222


----------



## michickenwrangler

223


----------



## dbunni

224


----------



## bella1210

225


----------



## SpringtimeMeadow

226


----------



## Mea

227


----------



## cleo

228


----------



## michickenwrangler

229


----------



## dbunni

230


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

231


----------



## dbunni

232


----------



## cleo

233


----------



## bella1210

234


----------



## dbunni

235


----------



## bella1210

236


----------



## Mea

237


----------



## bella1210

238


----------



## dbunni

239


----------



## bella1210

240


----------



## dbunni

241


----------



## bella1210

242


----------



## cleo

243


----------



## bella1210

243


----------



## cleo

245


----------



## KrystalMarie

246


----------



## ChickGirl6

247


----------



## Mea

248


----------



## michickenwrangler

249


----------



## Hollywood Goats

250


----------



## Hollywood Goats

251


----------



## bella1210

252


----------



## KrystalMarie

253


----------



## cleo

254


----------



## KrystalMarie

255


----------



## Mea

256


----------



## dbunni

257


----------



## Hollywood Goats

258

   2 2 2         555555      8888
2         2       5               8       8
         2         5555         8       8
       2                   5          88
    2             5       5       8       8
 222222      55555       8        8
                                     8888


----------



## cleo

259


----------



## Mea

260


----------



## OSUman

261
I really think this place is empty...


----------



## dbunni

262


----------



## cleo

263


----------



## michickenwrangler

264


----------



## Mea

265


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

266


----------



## parjackson

267


----------



## SpringtimeMeadow

268


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

269


----------



## cleo

270


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

271


----------



## dbunni

272


----------



## parjackson

273


----------



## Mea

274


----------



## cleo

275


----------



## Mea

276


----------



## KrystalMarie

277


----------



## cleo

278


----------



## Mea

279


----------



## cleo

280


----------



## SpringtimeMeadow

281


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

282


----------



## cleo

283


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

284


----------



## Mea

285


----------



## michickenwrangler

286


----------



## cleo

287


----------



## cleo

288


----------



## cleo

289


----------



## Mea

290


----------



## cleo

291


----------



## Oreo

292 bottles of root beer on the wall!


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

293


----------



## cleo

294


----------



## Mea

295


----------



## cleo

296


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

297


----------



## cleo

298


----------



## Mea

299


----------



## cleo

300


----------



## Mea

301


----------



## jas

302


----------



## Mea

303


----------



## BriteChicken

304


----------



## bella1210

306


----------



## jas

307

So who has a problem with 305?


----------



## Mea

308


----------



## bella1210

309


----------



## TigerLilly

310


----------



## bella1210

311


----------



## cleo

312


----------



## TigerLilly

313


----------



## Mea

314


----------



## cleo

315


----------



## Mea

316


----------



## TigerLilly

317


----------



## michickenwrangler

318


----------



## TigerLilly

319


----------



## michickenwrangler

320


----------



## Mea

321


----------



## michickenwrangler

322


----------



## Mea

323


----------



## TigerLilly

324


----------



## michickenwrangler

325


----------



## TigerLilly

326


----------



## adoptedbyachicken

Wow!  Three hundred, really?


----------



## michickenwrangler

1


----------



## TigerLilly

2


----------



## MysticScorpio82

3


----------



## cleo

4


----------



## michickenwrangler

5


----------



## Mea

6


----------



## MysticScorpio82

7


----------



## michickenwrangler

8


----------



## Mea

9


----------



## MysticScorpio82

10


----------



## Iwantgoats

11


----------



## michickenwrangler

12


----------



## Mea

13


----------



## lnm03

14


----------



## michickenwrangler

15


----------



## Mea

16


----------



## michickenwrangler

17


----------



## Mea

18


----------



## michickenwrangler

19


----------



## cleo

20


----------



## Mea

21


----------



## More of a BYC person

22


----------



## bella1210

23


----------



## Mea

24


----------



## bella1210

25


----------



## Mea

26


----------



## Emmetts Dairy

27


----------



## michickenwrangler

28


----------



## cleo

29


----------



## michickenwrangler

30


----------



## Mea

31


----------



## Zephyr Farms

32


----------



## Iwantgoats

33


----------



## Zephyr Farms

34


----------



## Mea

35


----------



## Zephyr Farms

36


----------



## michickenwrangler

37


----------



## cleo

38


----------



## michickenwrangler

39


----------



## Mea

40


----------



## michickenwrangler

41


----------



## Mea

42


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

43


----------



## Mea

44


----------



## michickenwrangler

45


----------



## cleo

46


----------



## bella1210

47


----------



## michickenwrangler

48


----------



## Mea

49


----------



## dbunni

50


----------



## Mea

51


----------



## cleo

52


----------



## Mea

53


----------



## michickenwrangler

54


----------



## OSUman

55


----------



## Mea

56


----------



## cleo

57


----------



## Mea

58


----------



## OSUman

59


----------



## Mea

60


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

61


----------



## cleo

62


----------



## Mea

63


----------



## michickenwrangler

64


----------



## cleo

65


----------



## michickenwrangler

66


----------



## Mea

67


----------



## Emmetts Dairy

68


----------



## michickenwrangler

69


----------



## cleo

70


----------



## dbunni

71


----------



## Mea

72


----------



## michickenwrangler

73


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

74


----------



## elevan

75


----------



## natalie_dJ

76


----------



## cleo

77


----------



## KrystalMarie

78


----------



## natalie_dJ

79


----------



## KrystalMarie

80


----------



## michickenwrangler

81


----------



## cleo

82


----------



## Firearia

83!


----------



## cleo

84


----------



## TheSheepGirl

85


----------



## cleo

86


----------



## rebecca100

87


----------



## TheSheepGirl

87


----------



## warthog

89


----------



## Mea

90


----------



## TheSheepGirl

91


----------



## elevan

92


----------



## warthog

93


----------



## Emmetts Dairy

94


----------



## rebecca100

95


----------



## warthog

96


----------



## Mea

97


----------



## cleo

98


----------



## cleo

99


----------



## warthog

100


----------



## Mea

101


----------



## TheSheepGirl

102


----------



## michickenwrangler

103


----------



## TheSheepGirl

104


----------



## Mea

105


----------



## TheSheepGirl

106


----------



## natalie_dJ

107


----------



## michickenwrangler

108


----------



## Mea

109


----------



## cleo

110


----------



## cleo

111


----------



## natalie_dJ

112


----------



## Mea

113


----------



## cleo

114


----------



## michickenwrangler

115


----------



## Mea

116


----------



## OSUman

117


----------



## Mea

118


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

119


----------



## Mea

120


----------



## natalie_dJ

121


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry

122


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm

123


----------



## laughing man

124


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry

125


----------



## Nifty

I really like that number!


----------



## Mea

1


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

2


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry

3


----------



## michickenwrangler

4


----------



## Mea

5


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry

6


----------



## greenfamilyfarms

7

(which is also the # of goats we have )


----------



## Mea

8


----------



## michickenwrangler

9


----------



## cleo

10


----------



## Mea

11


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm

12 :/


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry

13


----------



## Mea

14


----------



## elevan

15


----------



## Mea

16


----------



## michickenwrangler

17


----------



## warthog

18


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

19


----------



## cleo

20


----------



## Mea

21


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry

22


----------



## michickenwrangler

23


----------



## Mea

24


----------



## kstaven




----------



## cleo

1


----------



## Mea

2


----------



## greenfamilyfarms

3


----------



## Mea

4


----------



## I is me

5


----------



## Mea

6


----------



## MysticScorpio82

7 :bun


----------



## Mea

8


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry

9


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

10


----------



## michickenwrangler

11


----------



## Mea

12


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry

13


----------



## Mea

14


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry

15


----------



## Mea

16


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

17


----------



## Mea

18


----------



## ChickenGirl11

19


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

20


----------



## ChickenGirl11

21


----------



## Mea

22


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry

23


----------



## Mea

24


----------



## ChickenGirl11

25


----------



## Farmer Jim

26


----------



## ILoveHorses

27


----------



## michickenwrangler

28


----------



## aimee

29


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry

30


----------



## ChickenGirl11

31


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry

32


----------



## Dutchgirl

33


----------



## treeclimber233

34


----------



## aimee

35


----------



## Mea

36


----------



## elevan

37


----------



## ChickenGirl11

38


----------



## elevan

39


----------



## Mea

40


----------



## elevan

41


----------



## RIRss

42


----------



## Nifty




----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

1 

NO!!!!!!


----------



## dbunni

2  ...  again!


----------



## cleo

3


----------



## Mea

4


----------



## aimee

5


----------



## RoseFell Farms

6 :bun


----------



## Mea

7


----------



## aimee

8


----------



## Mea

9


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry

10


----------



## Mea

11


----------



## Dutchgirl

12


----------



## Mea

13


----------



## Elia

14


----------



## Zephyr Farms

15


----------



## Mea

16


----------



## woodleighcreek

17 :bun


----------



## Mea

18


----------



## woodleighcreek

19


----------



## Mea

20


----------



## Lady Jane

21


----------



## kelsey2017

22


----------



## Mea

23


   Happy Valentines Day.


----------



## glenolam

24


----------



## ThePigeonKid

25


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

26


----------



## Lady Jane

27


----------



## kelsey2017

28


----------



## Lady Jane

29


----------



## Mea

30


----------



## woodleighcreek

31


----------



## Lady Jane

32


----------



## themrslove

33


----------



## woodleighcreek

34!


----------



## themrslove

35!


----------



## Mea

36


----------



## parjackson

37


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

38


----------



## Zephyr Farms

39


----------



## Mea

40


----------



## kelsey2017

41!!!!


----------



## Electric

42 xD


----------



## Lady Jane

43


----------



## dianneS

44


----------



## Mea

45


----------



## Lady Jane

46


----------



## Mea

47


----------



## Lady Jane

48


----------



## Mea

49


----------



## Nature Watcher

*50!!!*


----------



## Mea

51


----------



## dianneS

52


----------



## Lady Jane

53


----------



## Mea

54


----------



## Nature Watcher

55


----------



## Mea

56


----------



## farmchick

57


----------



## Mea

58


----------



## cleo

59


----------



## cleo

60


----------



## Mea

61   ...


----------



## RareBreedFancier

62 :bun


----------



## Livinwright Farm

63


----------



## cleo

64


----------



## Mea

65


----------



## bella1210

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> 63 [url]http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-happy120.gif[/url] [url]http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-happy014.gif[/url]


the staff posted so we should be at 3


----------



## Sparks Fly

4


----------



## kstaven




----------



## elevan

bella1210 said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 63 [url]http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-happy120.gif[/url] [url]http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-happy014.gif[/url]
> 
> 
> 
> the staff posted so we should be at 3
Click to expand...

fyi: Herd Master does not indicate staff...for staff you should look for moderator or administrator...or look for someone who posts    at you!  


Oh...and we're back at 



1


----------



## kstaven

Hi.


----------



## elevan

1


----------



## kstaven

0


----------



## elevan

kstaven said:
			
		

> 0





*ONE*


----------



## Sparks Fly

TWO


----------



## Pearce Pastures

3


----------



## kstaven

One more time!


----------



## elevan

kstaven said:
			
		

> One more time!


Well aren't you a pickle!  


*ONE*


----------



## kstaven

Gerkin or dill?


----------



## elevan

kstaven said:
			
		

> Gerkin or dill?





*ONE*


----------



## cleo

two


----------



## Ms. Research

Three


----------



## elevan

4


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

5


----------



## kstaven

Hi!


----------



## MissEllie

1


----------



## elevan

2


----------



## kstaven

Bet you didn't think I would be back this soon.


----------



## elevan

1


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

2


----------



## elevan

3


----------



## kstaven




----------



## elevan

1


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

2


----------



## elevan

3


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

4


----------



## elevan

5


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

6


----------



## elevan

7


----------



## Ms. Research

8


----------



## elevan

9


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

10


----------



## elevan

11


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

12


----------



## elevan

13


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

14


----------



## elevan

15


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

16 - are we the only ones up?


----------



## elevan

17

I guess so...at least we're getting higher than we usually do before kstaven pops up


----------



## Ms. Research

18


----------



## elevan

19


----------



## Ms. Research

20


----------



## elevan

21


----------



## Ms. Research

22


----------



## elevan

23


----------



## Ms. Research

24


----------



## elevan

25


----------



## Ms. Research

26


----------



## elevan

27


----------



## Ms. Research

28


----------



## kstaven

I can see you have been busy folks.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

*sigh*

1


----------



## Ms. Research

2


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

3


----------



## Ms. Research

4


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

5


----------



## Ms. Research

6


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

7


----------



## Ms. Research

8


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

9


----------



## Ms. Research

10


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

11


----------



## Ms. Research

12


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

13


----------



## Ms. Research

14


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

15


----------



## Ms. Research

16


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

17


----------



## Ms. Research

18


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

19


----------



## Ms. Research

20


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

21


----------



## Ms. Research

22


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

23


----------



## Ms. Research

24


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

25 ..... I really need to get a life.....:/


----------



## Ms. Research

Squirrelgirl88 said:
			
		

> 25 ..... I really need to get a life.....:/


26   But sometimes in life, you need a little fun and games


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

27


----------



## Ms. Research

28


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

29


----------



## Ms. Research

30


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

31


----------



## Ms. Research

32


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

33


----------



## Ms. Research

34


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

35


----------



## elevan

36


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

37


----------



## elevan

38


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

39


----------



## Ms. Research

40


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

41


----------



## elevan

41


----------



## Ms. Research

42


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

43


----------



## Ms. Research

44


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

45


----------



## elevan

46


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

47


----------



## elevan

48


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

49


----------



## elevan

50


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

51


----------



## elevan

52


----------



## Ms. Research

53


----------



## elevan

54


----------



## Ms. Research

55


----------



## elevan

56


----------



## Ms. Research

57


----------



## elevan

58


----------



## Ms. Research

59


----------



## elevan

60


----------



## Ms. Research

61


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

62


----------



## Ms. Research

63


----------



## elevan

64


----------



## Ms. Research

65


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

66


----------



## Ms. Research

67


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

68


----------



## elevan

69


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

70


----------



## elevan

71


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

72


----------



## cleo

73


----------



## elevan

74


----------



## Mea

75


----------



## Ms. Research

75


----------



## elevan

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> 75


That should have been 76    you guys posted at the same time...


*77*


----------



## Ms. Research

78

THANKS!


----------



## elevan

79


----------



## Mea

80


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

81


----------



## elevan

82


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

83


----------



## Ms. Research

84


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

85


----------



## Ms. Research

86


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

87


----------



## Ms. Research

88


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

89


----------



## Ms. Research

90


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

91


----------



## Ms. Research

92


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

93


----------



## Ms. Research

94


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

95


----------



## Ms. Research

96


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

97


----------



## Ms. Research

98


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

99


----------



## Ms. Research

100


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

101


----------



## Ms. Research

102


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

103


----------



## Ms. Research

104


----------



## cleo

105


----------



## Mea

106


----------



## Ms. Research

107


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

108


----------



## Ms. Research

109


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

110


----------



## Ms. Research

111


----------



## elevan

112


----------



## woodleighcreek

113


----------



## elevan

114


----------



## woodleighcreek

115


----------



## cleo

116


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

117


----------



## woodleighcreek

118


----------



## elevan

119


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

120


----------



## kstaven

You really need to find something to do. Like go outside and play with the animals.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

crap.......1


----------



## woodleighcreek

2


----------



## elevan

3



kstaven...you just wanted to play with us...I KNOW you were online the night before when we were in low #s


----------



## woodleighcreek

4!


----------



## elevan

5


----------



## Mea

6


----------



## cleo

7


----------



## woodleighcreek

8 :bun


----------



## elevan

9


----------



## Ms. Research

10


----------



## elevan

11


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

12


----------



## Ms. Research

13


----------



## elevan

14


----------



## Ms. Research

15


----------



## elevan

16


----------



## Ms. Research

17


----------



## elevan

18


----------



## woodleighcreek

19


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

20


----------



## elevan

21


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

22


----------



## elevan

23


----------



## Mea

24


----------



## Yashar

25


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

26


----------



## elevan

27


----------



## woodleighcreek

28


----------



## elevan

29


----------



## Ms. Research

30


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

31


----------



## Ms. Research

32


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

33


----------



## elevan

*34*


_warning kstaven is playing with us again_  _he was online last night..._


----------



## OSUman

elevan said:
			
		

> *34*
> 
> 
> _warning kstaven is playing with us again_  _he was online last night..._


35


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

36


----------



## elevan

37


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

38


----------



## Mea

39


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

40


----------



## Ms. Research

41


----------



## kstaven

Maybe next time I'll let you get to 50.


----------



## Ms. Research

kstaven said:
			
		

> Maybe next time I'll let you get to 50.


  1


----------



## woodleighcreek

2


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

3


----------



## woodleighcreek

4


----------



## Mea

5


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

6


----------



## elevan

*7*




_Told you all we were being played with!_


----------



## Ms. Research

8


----------



## elevan

9


----------



## kstaven

I reconsidered the last statement.


----------



## elevan

*ONE!*


----------



## Mea

Two


----------



## elevan

3


----------



## kstaven

Slow today.


----------



## elevan

kstaven said:
			
		

> Slow today.





ONE


----------



## Ms. Research

TWO


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

3


----------



## Ms. Research

4


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

5


----------



## Ms. Research

6


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

7


----------



## Ms. Research

8


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

9


----------



## Ms. Research

10


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

11


----------



## Ms. Research

12


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

13


----------



## Mea

14


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

15


----------



## elevan

16


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

17


----------



## elevan

18


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

19


----------



## DuckLover2399

20, hey eleven you should join the fArm!


----------



## elevan

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> 20, hey eleven you should join the fArm!


not into role playing...thanks anyway 

21


----------



## DuckLover2399

elevan said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20, hey eleven you should join the fArm!
> 
> 
> 
> not into role playing...thanks anyway
> 
> 21
Click to expand...

*squints eyes* give it a try!


----------



## jmsim93

22


----------



## DuckLover2399

jmsim93 said:
			
		

> 22


23 how about you do you rp?


----------



## elevan

24


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

25


----------



## elevan

26


----------



## woodleighcreek

27


----------



## elevan

28


----------



## yourbadd

29


----------



## elevan

30


----------



## kstaven

Back to the pen!


----------



## Ms. Research

1


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

2


----------



## woodleighcreek

3


----------



## elevan

4


----------



## Ms. Research

5


----------



## woodleighcreek

6


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

7


----------



## Ms. Research

8


----------



## elevan

9


----------



## Ms. Research

10


----------



## elevan

11


----------



## Ms. Research

12


----------



## woodleighcreek

13


----------



## Ms. Research

14


----------



## woodleighcreek

15


----------



## Ms. Research

16


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

17


----------



## woodleighcreek

18


----------



## Pearce Pastures

19


----------



## woodleighcreek

20


----------



## elevan

21


----------



## woodleighcreek

22!


----------



## kstaven

Whoa!


----------



## equinehugger3

1!


----------



## woodleighcreek

2


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

3


----------



## Pearce Pastures

4


----------



## Mea

5


----------



## elevan

6


----------



## Ms. Research

7


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

8


----------



## woodleighcreek

9


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

10


----------



## Ms. Research

11


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

12


----------



## Ms. Research

13


----------



## cleo

14


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

15


----------



## Mea

16


----------



## elevan

17


----------



## Ms. Research

18


----------



## cleo

19


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

20


----------



## Pearce Pastures

21


----------



## Ms. Research

22


----------



## cleo

23


----------



## Mea

24


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

25


----------



## woodleighcreek

26


----------



## cleo

27


----------



## kstaven

hi


----------



## the fisherman

1


----------



## kstaven

Gotcha!


----------



## woodleighcreek

1


----------



## elevan

2


----------



## Ms. Research

3


----------



## thecow

4


----------



## thecow

5


----------



## thecow

6


----------



## thecow

7


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

8


----------



## Ms. Research

9


----------



## Mea

10


----------



## kstaven

and back again.


----------



## 77Herford

1


----------



## Ms. Research

2


----------



## 77Herford

64000


----------



## kstaven

77Herford said:
			
		

> 64000


Counting like that makes me think you spent some time as a government financial analyst.


----------



## 77Herford

I plead the fifth. 1


----------



## Ms. Research

2


----------



## cleo

3


----------



## Mea

4


----------



## Ms. Research

5


----------



## kstaven

One more time!


----------



## Ms. Research

Why Not,  1


----------



## Mea

2    to, too two......


----------



## Ms. Research

3  Always MY Favorite Number!


----------



## Mea

4


----------



## Dixon

5


----------



## cleo

6


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

7


----------



## 77Herford

8


----------



## kstaven




----------



## the fisherman

1


----------



## ca

2


----------



## the fisherman

3


----------



## Mea

4


----------



## the fisherman

5


----------



## elevan

6


----------



## the fisherman

7


----------



## 77Herford

8


----------



## Ms. Research

9


----------



## 77Herford

10


----------



## Ms. Research

11


----------



## 77Herford

12 Holy crap, getting high


----------



## Ms. Research

13


----------



## 77Herford

14


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

15


----------



## kstaven

And getting low!


----------



## 77Herford

kstaven said:
			
		

> And getting low!


NOOOOOoooooooo

1


----------



## cleo

2


----------



## Mea

3


----------



## the fisherman

4


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

5


----------



## the fisherman

6


----------



## Ms. Research

7


----------



## cleo

8


----------



## Livinwright Farm

9


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

10


----------



## Livinwright Farm

11


----------



## 77Herford

12


----------



## the fisherman

13


----------



## 77Herford

14


----------



## the fisherman

15


----------



## elevan

16


----------



## the fisherman

17


----------



## elevan

18


----------



## the fisherman

19


----------



## Ms. Research

20


----------



## 77Herford

21


----------



## thecow

22


----------



## the fisherman

23


----------



## 77Herford

24


----------



## the fisherman

25


----------



## Ms. Research

26


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

27


----------



## cleo

28


----------



## the fisherman

29


----------



## elevan

30


----------



## the fisherman

31


----------



## 77Herford

32


----------



## the fisherman

33


----------



## GoatFaerie

34


----------



## elevan

35


----------



## the fisherman

36


----------



## Livinwright Farm

37


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

38


----------



## Ms. Research

39


----------



## the fisherman

40


----------



## elevan

41


----------



## the fisherman

42


----------



## thecow

43


----------



## the fisherman

44


----------



## 77Herford

45


----------



## cleo

46


----------



## cleo

47


----------



## 77Herford

48


----------



## elevan

49


----------



## Ms. Research

50


----------



## the fisherman

51


----------



## Ms. Research

52


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

53


----------



## Ms. Research

54


----------



## elevan

55


----------



## Ms. Research

56


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

57


----------



## Ms. Research

58


----------



## elevan

59


----------



## Ms. Research

60


----------



## the fisherman

61


----------



## elevan

62


----------



## the fisherman

63


----------



## elevan

64


----------



## the fisherman

65


----------



## thecow

66


----------



## the fisherman

67


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

68


----------



## Mea

69


----------



## elevan

70


----------



## Ms. Research

71


----------



## elevan

72


----------



## woodleighcreek

73


----------



## Ms. Research

74


----------



## elevan

75


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

76


----------



## Livinwright Farm

77


----------



## elevan

78


----------



## the fisherman

79


----------



## elevan

80...


----------



## marlowmanor

81


----------



## 77Herford

82


----------



## marlowmanor

83


----------



## elevan

84


----------



## Ms. Research

85


----------



## kstaven

And here I thought you would have hit 100 by now.


----------



## woodleighcreek

1


----------



## Livinwright Farm

DOH! 

2


----------



## elevan

3


----------



## Livinwright Farm

4


----------



## 77Herford

5


----------



## kstaven

- 5 = 0


----------



## Ms. Research

1


----------



## Livinwright Farm

2 (through 99   )


----------



## laceynoelle

3


----------



## Mea

4


----------



## elevan

5


----------



## Livinwright Farm

6


----------



## Mea

7 .....


----------



## Livinwright Farm

8


----------



## Ms. Research

9


----------



## elevan

*10!*


----------



## Ms. Research

11 :bun

eta:  Thinking of you Emily.  Glad to see you staying down on the farm.  Plus playing games on BYH.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

*12*


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

13


----------



## Livinwright Farm

14


----------



## Tracey

15


----------



## Livinwright Farm

16


----------



## the fisherman

17


----------



## elevan

18


_Thank you Mrs. Research_


----------



## the fisherman

19


----------



## elevan

20


----------



## the fisherman

21


----------



## Ms. Research

22


----------



## the fisherman

23


----------



## Ms. Research

24


----------



## the fisherman

25


----------



## Ms. Research

26


----------



## the fisherman

27


----------



## Ms. Research

28


----------



## the fisherman

29


----------



## Ms. Research

30


----------



## the fisherman

31


----------



## Ms. Research

32


----------



## the fisherman

33


----------



## kstaven




----------



## elevan

1...


----------



## Livinwright Farm

2


----------



## Mea

3  .......


----------



## Livinwright Farm

4


----------



## Ms. Research

5


----------



## Livinwright Farm

6


----------



## Ms. Research

7


----------



## marlowmanor

8:bun


----------



## Livinwright Farm

* 9 *


----------



## ~Wind~

10


----------



## marlowmanor

11


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

12


----------



## Livinwright Farm

*13*


----------



## the fisherman

14


----------



## elevan

15


----------



## marlowmanor

16


----------



## the fisherman

17


----------



## marlowmanor

18


----------



## the fisherman

19


----------



## Livinwright Farm

*20*


----------



## marlowmanor

21


----------



## Ms. Research

22


----------



## Livinwright Farm

*23*


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

24


----------



## Livinwright Farm

*25*


----------



## Mea

25


----------



## Livinwright Farm

*26*


----------



## motoclown

27


----------



## Livinwright Farm

*28*


----------



## the fisherman

29


----------



## Livinwright Farm

*30*


----------



## elevan

31


----------



## Livinwright Farm

*32*


----------



## elevan

33


----------



## Livinwright Farm

*34*


----------



## the fisherman

35


----------



## DuckLover2399

I'm here fishy now what?


----------



## Livinwright Farm

*36*


----------



## Mea

37


----------



## the fisherman

38


----------



## elevan

39


----------



## the fisherman

40


----------



## Livinwright Farm

*41*


----------



## the fisherman

42


----------



## Livinwright Farm

*43*


----------



## the fisherman

44


----------



## Livinwright Farm

*45*


----------



## the fisherman

46


----------



## elevan

47


----------



## the fisherman

48


----------



## Livinwright Farm

*49*


----------



## the fisherman

50


----------



## Livinwright Farm

51


----------



## the fisherman

52


----------



## Livinwright Farm

*53*


----------



## the fisherman

54


----------



## Livinwright Farm

*55*


----------



## the fisherman

56


----------



## Livinwright Farm

57


----------



## the fisherman

58


----------



## Livinwright Farm

*59*


----------



## the fisherman

60


----------



## Livinwright Farm

*61*


----------



## the fisherman

62


----------



## Livinwright Farm

*63*


----------



## cleo

64


----------



## Livinwright Farm

*65*


----------



## Mea

66      ....


----------



## cleo

67


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

68


----------



## Mea

69


----------



## elevan

Sorry folks...I can't help you get higher anymore - BUT...can set you back now


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

1


----------



## Ms. Research

2


----------



## kstaven




----------



## Ms. Research

1


----------



## bunnylovincowgirl

two


----------



## kstaven

Not


----------



## Ms. Research

1


----------



## cleo

2


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

3


----------



## elevan




----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

1


----------



## Mea

2


----------



## emily

3


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

4


----------



## emily

5


----------



## 77Herford

4


----------



## elevan

You guys are slowing down


----------



## emily

1


----------



## Mea

t...w...o....


----------



## marlowmanor

3...I do believe it is a little unfair that Elevan is a moderator now since she was a big contributor before.


----------



## the fisherman

4


----------



## elevan




----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

O...N...E


----------



## kstaven

She just got recruited to the dark side.


----------



## that's*satyrical

uno


----------



## Ms. Research

2


----------



## emily

3


----------



## elevan

kstaven said:
			
		

> She just got recruited to the dark side.


----------



## Mea

won     ( maybe if we spell the numbers differently..."they" won't notice.......)


----------



## Ms. Research

Too


----------



## elevan

Nice try!!


----------



## Ms. Research

elevan said:
			
		

> Nice try!!


Dang!  Go eat your cake.

ONE!


----------



## elevan

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try!!
> 
> 
> 
> Dang!  Go eat your cake.
> 
> ONE!
Click to expand...

Already did!


----------



## Ms. Research

elevan said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try!!
> 
> 
> 
> Dang!  Go eat your cake.
> 
> ONE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Already did!
Click to expand...

Brat!

One


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

Two!


----------



## theawesomefowl

three!


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

Four


----------



## cleo

5


----------



## Mea

6       .....


----------



## marlowmanor

7 :bun


----------



## BarredRockMomma

8


----------



## elevan

2 whole days and you only got to 8?


----------



## that's*satyrical

grrrr.... one


----------



## BarredRockMomma

2


----------



## marlowmanor

3


----------



## Ms. Research

4 :bun


----------



## that's*satyrical

Five


----------



## Ms. Research

6


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

7


----------



## kstaven

IIIIIIIII'MMMMMMMMMMM BAAAAAAAAAAACK!


----------



## BarredRockMomma

1


----------



## that's*satyrical

DOS


----------



## BarredRockMomma

3 :bun


----------



## marlowmanor

4


----------



## BarredRockMomma

5


----------



## marlowmanor

6


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

7


----------



## BarredRockMomma

8


----------



## Mea

9


----------



## marlowmanor

10


----------



## elevan




----------



## that's*satyrical

one


----------



## Ms. Research

2


----------



## kstaven

Now it's me!


----------



## Mea

1



 ( haven't Ya'll got some sort of Moderator stuff to do to keep busy ??  !!!!!)


----------



## that's*satyrical

2


----------



## Georgiamainers

3


----------



## elevan

Mea said:
			
		

> ( haven't Ya'll got some sort of Moderator stuff to do to keep busy ??  !!!!!)


But it's so fun to pick on y'all


----------



## cleo

1


----------



## that's*satyrical

2


----------



## BarredRockMomma

3


----------



## Mea

4   ....


----------



## marlowmanor

5


----------



## Ms. Research

6


----------



## marlowmanor

7


----------



## Ms. Research

8


----------



## marlowmanor

9


----------



## elevan

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> 9


  back at ya!


----------



## marlowmanor

1..


----------



## elevan

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> 1..


Well...how could I resist?


----------



## 77Herford

Elevan doesn't count she's too new. SO 1


----------



## elevan

77Herford said:
			
		

> Elevan doesn't count she's too new. SO 1


I do too count!  See...






Oh, you meant as staff....well...I may be new but I do count to set you back  

eta:  Carry on...I'll try to contain myself to let you get past...............10............but I have no control over kstaven


----------



## marlowmanor

Ok, here we go again. Let's see if Elevan can keep her word!

1


----------



## Ms. Research

2 

I think Elevan will keep her word.


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

3


----------



## the fisherman

4


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

5


----------



## marlowmanor

6


----------



## the fisherman

7


----------



## marlowmanor

8


----------



## the fisherman

9


----------



## marlowmanor

10 :bun


----------



## the fisherman

11


----------



## marlowmanor

12


----------



## the fisherman

13


----------



## elevan

See, I do keep my word!


----------



## the fisherman

1


----------



## marlowmanor

2  I knew you would.


----------



## Ms. Research

3 

I knew she would too!


----------



## BarredRockMomma

4 

They never hide for long.


----------



## marlowmanor

5


----------



## theawesomefowl

6


----------



## BarredRockMomma

7 hurry while they are gone


----------



## theawesomefowl

8


----------



## BarredRockMomma

9


----------



## marlowmanor

10


----------



## BarredRockMomma

11


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

12


----------



## theawesomefowl

13 quick!!!


----------



## BarredRockMomma

14


----------



## marlowmanor

15


----------



## BarredRockMomma

16


----------



## marlowmanor

17


----------



## BarredRockMomma

18


----------



## marlowmanor

19


----------



## BarredRockMomma

20


----------



## marlowmanor

21


----------



## BarredRockMomma

21


----------



## elevan




----------



## BarredRockMomma

Try again 1


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

2


----------



## BarredRockMomma

3


----------



## yankee'n'moxie

4


----------



## kstaven

Howdy!


----------



## Ms. Research

1


----------



## BarredRockMomma

2


----------



## elevan

You folks need helpers!


----------



## cleo

1


----------



## Ms. Research

2


----------



## parjackson

3


----------



## BarredRockMomma

4


----------



## 77Herford

5  I thought only Staven ruined our fun.


----------



## Ms. Research

6


----------



## cleo

7


----------



## Ms. Research

8


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

9


----------



## elevan




----------



## FarmCoe

1


----------



## Mea

2


----------



## Livinwright Farm

3


----------



## Ms. Research

4


----------



## BarredRockMomma

5


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

6


----------



## BarredRockMomma

7


----------



## Livinwright Farm

8


----------



## BarredRockMomma

9


----------



## cleo

10


----------



## Ms. Research

11


----------



## kstaven

0.00


----------



## BarredRockMomma

1


----------



## Livinwright Farm

2 :/


----------



## Mea

3


----------



## BarredRockMomma

4


----------



## that's*satyrical

fivers


----------



## 77Herford

5


----------



## Livinwright Farm

7th heaven


----------



## elevan

Zippity Do Da - Zippity A


----------



## Ms. Research

1


----------



## BarredRockMomma

2


----------



## Genipher

THREE


----------



## Mea

FORE !


----------



## Ms. Research

FIVE


----------



## that's*satyrical

six


----------



## Ms. Research

7


----------



## Livinwright Farm

*8*


----------



## 77Herford

632


----------



## that's*satyrical

633


----------



## elevan

Cheaters...cheaters...cheaters...


----------



## Genipher

sigh.

one


----------



## Ms. Research

Two


----------



## Livinwright Farm

3


----------



## Ms. Research

4


----------



## Livinwright Farm

5


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

6


----------



## Livinwright Farm

7


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

8


----------



## Mea

9    :bun


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

10


----------



## Livinwright Farm

*11*


----------



## BarredRockMomma

12


----------



## Livinwright Farm

*13*


----------



## elevan




----------



## BarredRockMomma

1


----------



## that's*satyrical

2


----------



## BarredRockMomma

3


----------



## TheSheepGirl

4


----------



## Mea

5


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

6


----------



## cleo

7


----------



## BarredRockMomma

8


----------



## that's*satyrical

9


----------



## BarredRockMomma

10


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

11


----------



## Stratmoore Farms

12


----------



## that's*satyrical

13 my lucky number


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

14


----------



## BarredRockMomma

15


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

16


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

17


----------



## Ms. Research

18


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

19


----------



## elevan

:bun


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

1


----------



## Ms. Research

2


----------



## BarredRockMomma

3


----------



## that's*satyrical

four!! (strikes golf ball with the 5 iron)


----------



## BarredRockMomma

5


----------



## farmkid11

6


----------



## Roll farms

7


----------



## flemish lops

8 ? 
(here comes a stuipid question), but who's staff ?


----------



## farmkid11

9


----------



## elevan

flemish lops said:
			
		

> 8 ?
> (here comes a stuipid question), but who's staff ?


<--------Look below the user name...staff will say Moderator or Administrator.


Oh, and   

Back to 0!


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

One!


----------



## flemish lops

2 
thanks elevan


----------



## Ms. Research

3    My MOST Favorite Number!


----------



## that's*satyrical

:bun 4


----------



## flemish lops

5


----------



## aimee

6 the most awesomest number


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

7


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

8


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

9


----------



## BarredRockMomma

10


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

11


----------



## aimee

12


----------



## flemish lops

13


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

14


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

15


----------



## Zephyr Farms

16


----------



## elevan




----------



## flemish lops

1


----------



## CCourson05

2


----------



## Ms. Research

3   My FAVORITE NUMBER!


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

4


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

5


----------



## flemish lops

6


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

7


----------



## CCourson05

8


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

9


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

10


----------



## CCourson05

11


----------



## BarredRockMomma

12


----------



## aimee

13


----------



## CCourson05

14


----------



## aimee

15


----------



## CCourson05

16.


----------



## marlowmanor

17


----------



## flemish lops

18


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

19


----------



## CCourson05

20


----------



## kstaven

-20


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

1


----------



## Zephyr Farms

2


----------



## Ms. Research

3


----------



## Zephyr Farms

4


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

5


----------



## CCourson05

6


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

7


----------



## Mea

8


----------



## RareBreedFancier

9


----------



## Ms. Research

10


----------



## flemish lops

11


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

12


----------



## CCourson05

13


----------



## Ms. Research

14


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

15


----------



## elevan




----------



## cleo

1


----------



## Mea

2


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

3 :bun


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

4


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

5


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

6


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

7


----------



## cleo

8


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

9


----------



## Little One

10


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

11


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

12  my favorite number


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

13


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

14


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

15


----------



## Little One

16


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

17


----------



## dwbonfire

18


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

19


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

20 !!!


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

21


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

23 :bun


----------



## elevan

Well now, what happened to #22?  :/



Back to 0 you go


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

my fault .... WELL 1#


----------



## Mea

2


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

3 ....


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

4


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

5!!!


----------



## cleo

6


----------



## 2seth2

7


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

8


----------



## Mea

9


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

10


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

11


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

12 :bun


----------



## autumnprairie

13


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

WOW 14


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

15


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

16


----------



## 2seth2

17


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

18 come on lets hurry !!


----------



## 2seth2

18


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

19 !!!!


----------



## Ms. Research

20


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

21


----------



## 2seth2

22


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

23 !!!!


----------



## 2seth2

24


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

25


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

26


----------



## elevan




----------



## SmallFarmGirl

we were soooo close !!!! Welll ....... 1


----------



## OSUman

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> we were soooo close !!!! Welll ....... 1


2.... so whats the current record?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

OSUman said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we were soooo close !!!! Welll ....... 1
> 
> 
> 
> 2.... so whats the current record?
Click to expand...

3 agree !!


----------



## 2seth2

4


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

5 oh wonderful 5 can't we just skip to 2,000 ??? just curious ..


----------



## elevan

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> 5 oh wonderful 5 can't we just skip to 2,000 ??? just curious ..


Nope, someone tried that once.  We caught em and put em in the pokey!     Back to 0 you go!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

elevan said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 oh wonderful 5 can't we just skip to 2,000 ??? just curious ..
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, someone tried that once.  We caught em and put em in the pokey!     Back to 0 you go!
> 
> http://ts1.mm.bing.net/images/thumb.../smiley-face-cop-and-robber-thumb13184450.jpg
Click to expand...

1 ..I know .. I just wish all the staff could go into a 10 day sleep ... Then we could do something .. Sleeping potion .. ANYONE ???


----------



## RPC

2


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

3


----------



## CCourson05

4 

What the heck is a pokey? .... Wait... Do I even wanna know?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

5


----------



## 2seth2

6


----------



## RPC

7


----------



## Mea

8


----------



## CCourson05

9


----------



## Ms. Research

10


----------



## elevan

CCourson05 said:
			
		

> 4
> 
> What the heck is a pokey? .... Wait... Do I even wanna know?




Don't ask questions unless you want an answer!  Pokey = Jail...or in the "olden" days they put you in the Paddy wagon to take you to the Pokey.    (Stories remembered from my great grandmother).


Zip - Zero - Nada


----------



## CCourson05

Sigh.... 1


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

2


----------



## cleo

3


----------



## CCourson05

4


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

5


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

6


----------



## CCourson05

7


----------



## RPC

8


----------



## CCourson05

9


----------



## RPC

10


----------



## CCourson05

11


----------



## RPC

12


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

13


----------



## RPC

14


----------



## CCourson05

15


----------



## that's*satyrical

sweet 16


----------



## Ms. Research

17


----------



## RPC

18


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

19 LETS GO !!


----------



## RPC

20


----------



## CCourson05

21


----------



## RPC

22


----------



## 2seth2

24


----------



## Ravens Haven

25


----------



## RPC

26


----------



## RPC

Someone forgot 23


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

27 ...


----------



## RPC

28


----------



## 2seth2

29


----------



## Ms. Research

30


----------



## cleo

31


----------



## aimee

32


----------



## 2seth2

33


----------



## elevan

*0*


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

1


----------



## RPC

2


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

3


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

4


----------



## CCourson05

5


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

6


----------



## RPC

7


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

8


----------



## RPC

9


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

10 a big fat hen ... and 10 lords a leaping !!


----------



## CCourson05

11


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

12


----------



## RPC

13


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

14 QUICK WHILE THEY WATCH PECAN !!


----------



## cleo

15


----------



## elevan

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> 14 QUICK WHILE THEY WATCH PECAN !!


Who or what is Pecan?

*0*


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

1


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

elevan said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14 QUICK WHILE THEY WATCH PECAN !!
> 
> 
> 
> Who or what is Pecan?
> 
> *0*
Click to expand...

2 and she is the doe about to kid  on the thread on "For all you kidding thread addicts"


----------



## marlowmanor

3....that doe is named Cinnamon!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

4 SILLY ME !!! Didn't someone say something about pecan ??? Please don't blame me I'm still sick !!!


----------



## Mea

5 
  Cinnamon, Pecan...  Tulip... keep them Busy !


----------



## elevan

Mmmmmmmmm  Cinnamon Pecans sound good  

*0*


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

1 sorry ... :/


----------



## elevan

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> 1 sorry ... :/




No need to apologize.  It's a fun distraction to pick on y'all on this thread.


Carry on...I'll let y'all get to at least 20 this time (can't speak for the other staff though)



*0*


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

1 .. LETS GET PAST 20 FAST !!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

2


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

3


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

4


----------



## 77Herford

5


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

6


----------



## flemish lops

7


----------



## OSUman

flemish lops said:
			
		

> 7


Eight


----------



## RPC

9


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

10


----------



## Ms. Research

11


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

12


----------



## Ms. Research

Lucky 13


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

14... I bet we can count pretty high today because Elevan is going to be busy loading hay into her barn (she is getting hay delivered today).


----------



## Ms. Research

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> 14... I bet we can count pretty high today because Elevan is going to be busy loading hay into her barn (she is getting hay delivered today).


15  Yea, plus she has those two sweet kids from Daisy to play with too.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

16 Exactly! Elevan should be pretty busy!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

17 OF COURSE then lets move !! :bun


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

18... Uh Oh, I just read that Elevans hay doesnt get delivered until this afternoon.


----------



## CCourson05

19


----------



## flemish lops

20


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

21


----------



## CCourson05

22


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

23 :bun


----------



## 2seth2

24


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

25


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

26


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

27 !!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

28


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

29


----------



## CCourson05

30


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

31 keep going !!!


----------



## CCourson05

32


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

33


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

34


----------



## CCourson05

35


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

36


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

37


----------



## CCourson05

38


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

39


----------



## CCourson05

40!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

41,


----------



## CCourson05

42 :bun


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

43


----------



## CCourson05

44


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

45  lets get to 100 !!


----------



## CCourson05

46


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

47


----------



## CCourson05

48


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

49


----------



## CCourson05

50


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

51


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

52


----------



## CCourson05

53


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

54


----------



## CCourson05

55


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

56


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

57  can ya'll guy do this after I go to sleep too ?? That would be great !!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

58...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

59 come on !~! :bun


----------



## CCourson05

60


----------



## elevan

Wow!  See what y'all can do when you work together!


*0*


----------



## CCourson05

1

What's the highest it's been?


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

2
It says that the record is 144 on the front page of this thread.


----------



## elevan

*Current Record: 326 on 8/21/2010*





_eta:  I'll give you a little while to see what you can do...can't speak for the rest of the staff though_


----------



## cleo

1


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

2


----------



## CCourson05

3


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

4


----------



## larryj57

5


----------



## CCourson05

5


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

somebody missed 6


----------



## CCourson05

Then this is 8.


----------



## OSUman

CCourson05 said:
			
		

> Then this is 8.


lets count by twos.... 10


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

12
Hahahahaha!


----------



## elevan

No cheating.  That'll set you back to *0*.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

1


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

2-40000


----------



## 2seth2

elevan said:
			
		

> http://www.myemoticons.com/images/objects/signs/caution.gif
> 
> 
> 
> No cheating.  That'll set you back to *0*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardchickens.com/forum/uploads/9280_naughty.gif


do something more productive and stop ruining our fun  come back when we are past 100 so we feel like we get somewhere you can post one time to respond to this but the please wait a little while.


----------



## 2seth2

3


----------



## CCourson05

4


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

5


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

6


----------



## CCourson05

7


----------



## RPC

8


----------



## flemish lops

9


----------



## 2seth2

soory bout da rant 
10


----------



## RPC

11


----------



## 2seth2

12


----------



## CCourson05

13


----------



## flemish lops

14


----------



## CCourson05

15


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

16


----------



## CCourson05

17


----------



## cleo

18


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

19


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

20


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

21


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

22


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

23 hey lets start a game !! First some puts the number that they need to then, you add a sticker ... but you have to repeat the stickers ... 
For example :

Person 1: 24 
person 2: 25  
person 3: 26    


get it ??? I'll start :

23 


ETA : when staff puts us back to 0 all the stickers we have done previously stop and we start with new stickers ..  get it ???


----------



## Mea

24


----------



## 77Herford

25


----------



## marlowmanor

26


----------



## 77Herford

27


----------



## marlowmanor

28


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

29


----------



## 2seth2

29


----------



## 2seth2

30


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

31


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

32       :bun


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

33!


----------



## elevan

Ok...y'all and your sticker smileys are driving me batty.  


*0*


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

1


----------



## Mea

2


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

3


----------



## Mea

4      :bun


----------



## 2seth2

5


----------



## OSUman

elevan said:
			
		

> http://www.myemoticons.com/images/objects/signs/caution.gif
> 
> 
> 
> No cheating.  That'll set you back to *0*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardchickens.com/forum/uploads/9280_naughty.gif


Thats not cheating..... 


> Rules: post one (1) number that comes after the number the previous person posted. If a mod or admin posts, you have to start over at one (1). Someone must post before you before you can post again (no posting in again and again).


 
6


----------



## CCourson05

7


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

8


----------



## 2seth2

9


----------



## RPC

10


----------



## elevan

OSUman said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.myemoticons.com/images/objects/signs/caution.gif
> 
> 
> 
> No cheating.  That'll set you back to *0*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardchickens.com/forum/uploads/9280_naughty.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not cheating.....
> 
> 
> 
> Rules: post one (1) number that comes after the number the previous person posted. If a mod or admin posts, you have to start over at one (1). Someone must post before you before you can post again (no posting in again and again).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 6
Click to expand...

Counting by multiples would be cheating as the rules state post one (1) number that comes after the number the previous person posted.  




*0*


----------



## CCourson05

What half to letting us be for a while?!

1


----------



## RPC

2


----------



## elevan

CCourson05 said:
			
		

> What half to letting us be for a while?!
> 
> 1


Well....you see "talking" to me just makes me "itch" to talk back  

Ok...carry on and *I* won't bother you until you get past at least 20


----------



## RPC

1


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

2


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

3  I'm being  silly today ...  Just ask Elevan ...


----------



## 2seth2

elevan wants talking she should go back a few pages and read my rant  4


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

5


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

6


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

7 there we go !!!


----------



## Robo Buck

8


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

robo buck 9


----------



## Genipher

10


----------



## 2seth2

11


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

12


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

13


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

14


----------



## OSUman

15
:bun


----------



## autumnprairie

16


----------



## kstaven

not


----------



## cleo

1


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

2


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

3


----------



## flemish lops

4


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

5


----------



## RPC

6


----------



## CheerioLounge

7


----------



## 2seth2

8 great now there is another one we had a 20 post agreement with elevan


----------



## kstaven

But that didn't include me.


----------



## cleo

I


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

2


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

3


----------



## cleo

IV


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

5


----------



## CheerioLounge

SIX


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

7


----------



## 2seth2

8 i feel like ranting agian


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

9 don't worry .. lets just hurry !!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

10


----------



## CheerioLounge

11


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

12


----------



## OSUman

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> 12


13


----------



## kstaven




----------



## Ms. Research

1


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

2


----------



## Ms. Research

3   My Favorite Number!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

4 thats good !!!


----------



## Ms. Research

5


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

6


----------



## Ms. Research

7


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

8


----------



## Ms. Research

9


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

10


----------



## Ms. Research

11


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

12


----------



## Ms. Research

13


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

14 were doing it !!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

15


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

16 :bun


----------



## flemish lops

17


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

18


----------



## cleo

IXX


----------



## elevan

cleo said:
			
		

> IXX


Actually isn't it XIX?




Well...

0


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

1


----------



## flemish lops

2


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

3


----------



## flemish lops

4


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

5


----------



## flemish lops

6


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

7  F.L.


----------



## flemish lops

8


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

9 ... this is fun !!!


----------



## flemish lops

10 mabey we can make it over 20!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

11 lets try !!!  HURRY !!! As soon as you see this thread quick come and help me !!!


----------



## flemish lops

12


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

13 !!! LETS GO!!!!


----------



## flemish lops

14


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

15


----------



## flemish lops

16


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

17 we can do this !!!


----------



## flemish lops

18


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

19


----------



## flemish lops

20!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

21 don't give up now !!!


----------



## flemish lops

22


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

*Current Record: 326 on 8/21/2010*
23 This is the record lets get at least to 40 !!


----------



## flemish lops

24 ok!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

25 ... COME ON !!! whooo hoooo !!!


----------



## flemish lops

26


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

27 ...


----------



## flemish lops

28


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

29 !!!


----------



## flemish lops

30!!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

31 !!! WE CAN DO IT !!!


----------



## flemish lops

32 hopfully


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

33 ...


----------



## flemish lops

34


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

35 !!!!


----------



## flemish lops

36


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

37 !!! HOW FAR CAN WE GO ???


----------



## flemish lops

38 foreverrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

39 !!! COME ON !!!


----------



## flemish lops

40!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

41 Lets go farther !!!


----------



## flemish lops

42 ok


----------



## kstaven

Busted!!!!


----------



## flemish lops

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  1


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Awwww .. we were so close !!! can't you just let us do 1/2 100 ???? 

well 2


----------



## flemish lops

3  time to clean up the dishes


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

4 ...  awww man


----------



## cleo

V


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

6


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

7


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

8 did you see we got to 40 ????


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

9 yeah that was awesome!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

10 It was ...


----------



## cleo

XI


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

12


----------



## CheerioLounge

Lucky 13


----------



## 2seth2

14


----------



## cleo

XV


----------



## 2seth2

16


----------



## CheerioLounge

XVII


----------



## kstaven

0


----------



## Ms. Research

1


----------



## 2seth2

2


----------



## Ms. Research

3  As y'all know, My Favorite Number


----------



## 2seth2

4


----------



## Ms. Research

5


----------



## 2seth2

6


----------



## Ms. Research

7


----------



## flemish lops

8


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

9


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

10


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

11


----------



## cleo

XII


----------



## Ms. Research

XIII


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

14


----------



## Ms. Research

XV


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

15 lets do this ms. research !!!!


----------



## Ms. Research

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> 15 lets do this ms. research !!!!


I did do 15  (XV)

You are 16

Now I'm XVII (17)

now your turn.  lol


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

OPPS !!! 18


----------



## Ms. Research

19


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

20


----------



## Ms. Research

21


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

22


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

23


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

24


----------



## RPC

25


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

26


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

27


----------



## RPC

28


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

29 lets get to 40 !!! whose with me ???


----------



## cleo

XXX


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

31


----------



## 2seth2

32


----------



## CCourson05

33


----------



## CheerioLounge

34


----------



## CCourson05

35


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

36


----------



## Ms. Research

37


----------



## elevan




----------



## SmallFarmGirl

1  were getting to 50 ELEVAN !!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

2


----------



## Zephyr Farms

3


----------



## CCourson05

4


----------



## Zephyr Farms

5


----------



## 2seth2

6 she did follow the agreement


----------



## CCourson05

7


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

8


----------



## Ms. Research

9


----------



## Zephyr Farms

10


----------



## Ms. Research

11


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

12


----------



## Ms. Research

Lucky 13


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

14 :bun


----------



## flemish lops

15


----------



## farmkid11

16 :bun


----------



## flemish lops

17


----------



## 2seth2

17


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

18


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

19


----------



## Zephyr Farms

20


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

21


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

22


----------



## Ms. Research

23


----------



## Zephyr Farms

24


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

25


----------



## flemish lops

26


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

27


----------



## elevan




----------



## SmallFarmGirl

1.. Love your cookbook ELEVAN !!!


----------



## CheerioLounge

2


----------



## Ms. Research

3   My FAVORITE Number


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

4 .... 3 is a GREAT number !!!


----------



## Ms. Research

5


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

6 MERRY CHRISTMAS !!!


----------



## Ms. Research

7


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

8 MERY CHRISTMAS !!!


----------



## Ms. Research

9


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

10 Hope every one has a awesome Christmas !!! Can we get to 20 ???


----------



## Ms. Research

11 Lords A Leaping?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

12 drummers drumming !!!   Lets keep going !!!


----------



## Ms. Research

13


Song only goes to 12.  I was wrong about the leaping lords

    On the twelfth day of Christmas, my true love gave to me...
    12 Drummers Drumming
    11 Pipers Piping
    10 Lords-a-Leaping
    9 Ladies Dancing
    8 Maids-a-Milking
    7 Swans-a-Swimming
    6 Geese-a-Laying
    5 Gold Rings
    4 Colly Birds
    3 French Hens[8]
    2 Turtle Doves
    And a Partridge in a Pear Tree.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

14 ... Oh well ... (lets makeup the rest !!) how about  14 gallons of milk ???


----------



## Ms. Research

OK

15  ahhhhhhh guinea pigs popping


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

16 Chicks hatching !!!  (I want THAT to happen someday on my farm !!)


----------



## Ms. Research

17 LAMBS a leaping


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

18 Goats a chewing!! (their cud)


----------



## Ms. Research

19 Donkeys Braying


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

20 bunnies hopping !!! Can we go farther ???


----------



## Ms. Research

21 Baby Moo Cows a Mooing


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

22 Sheep a jump roping !!!


----------



## Ms. Research

23 furry alpaca grazing

(I like how puffy they get)


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> 23 furry alpaca grazing
> 
> (I like how puffy they get)


24 me too .... 24 GOATS EATING CHRISTMAS TREES !


----------



## Ms. Research

25 Ducks quacking Jingle Bells


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

26 crowing roosters !!!


----------



## Ms. Research

27 iquanas climbing Christmas Trees


----------



## elevan

I'm in a multi linguistic kind of mood.  So here's your song in German (the native tongue of my ancestors and that of several of my friends):

Am zwlften Tag von Weihnachten, hat meine wahre Liebe zu mir gegeben... 
12 Schlagzeuger, die 
11 Pfeifer Trommeln, die 
10 Herren-eine-Springende 
9 Damen Leiten, die 
8 Dienstmdchen-eine-Melkende 
7 Schwne-eine-Schwimmende 
6 Gnse-eine-Legende 
5 Goldene Ringe 
4 Kohle Vgel 
3 franzsische Hennen [8] 
2 Schildkrtentauben 
Und ein Rebhuhn in einem Birnenbaum Tanzen.


----------



## Ms. Research

Uno


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

2 My ancestors are FRENCH !!  
Le premier jour ea NOEL mon amour vrai m'a donne !! 
Thats as far as I can go !!


----------



## Ms. Research

3  trzy

Polish Ancestory here.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

4 My ancestors lived in Canada and came down to the U.S. ... (I think??)


----------



## CCourson05

5


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

6


----------



## Ms. Research

7

Don't sweat it.  

Peace


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> 7
> 
> Don't sweat it.
> 
> Peace


 8 ??


----------



## Ms. Research

9

Girls just wanta have fun!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> 9
> 
> Girls just wanta have fun!


10 ... Song lyrics ??? I will join in :
WE wish you a merry Christmas !!!


----------



## Ms. Research

11

You're a mean one Mr. Grinch.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

12 
I'm singing in the rain... Just singing in the rain !!!


----------



## Ms. Research

13

Frosty the Snowman was a jolly, happy soul.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

14 
with a corn cob pipe and a


----------



## cleo

15

button nose and two eyes made out of


----------



## Ms. Research

16

coal.


----------



## elevan

There must have been some magic in that old silk hat they found.  For when they placed it on his head, he began to dance around!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

1


----------



## Ms. Research

2


----------



## flemish lops

3


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

4


----------



## cleo

fiiiive gooooldeeeeen riiiiiings!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

6


----------



## OSUman

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> 6


7


----------



## Ms. Research

8


----------



## Zephyr Farms

9


----------



## Ms. Research

10


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

11


----------



## aimee

12


----------



## flemish lops

13


----------



## CheerioLounge

14


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

15


----------



## Genipher

16


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

17


----------



## elevan

You all need a jump start of some sort.

Here's a challenge for you - 24 hours to get as high as possible without me jumping in (can't promise other staff though).  Let's see if you can get past 40  

*GO!*


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

1 !!!


----------



## CheerioLounge

TWO!!


----------



## redtailgal

3


----------



## flemish lops

4


----------



## Ms. Research

5


----------



## CheerioLounge

SIX


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

7


----------



## 77Herford

88888888888


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

9


----------



## Mamaboid

10


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

11 ??? Come ON PEOPLE !!! We can do it faster !!!


----------



## 77Herford

12


----------



## redtailgal

13


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

14 *ahem* :/ Just 14 ???


----------



## 77Herford

15


----------



## 77Herford

16


----------



## 77Herford

17


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

We are at 16.  You can't post more than once after you have posted...


----------



## elevan

24 hours and this is as far as you got?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

elevan said:
			
		

> 24 hours and this is as far as you got?


Well every one went so slow ....  THIS time we'll get to 40 ... 

*1*


----------



## 77Herford

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> We are at 16.  You can't post more than once after you have posted...


Were in the rules does it say this, little miss.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

2 ....I'm sorry 77 here they are:


> Rules: post one (1) number that comes after the number the previous person posted. If a mod or admin posts, you have to start over at one (1). Someone must post before you before you can post again (no posting in again and again).


----------



## Ms. Research

3


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

4


----------



## CCourson05

5


----------



## flemish lops

6


----------



## CheerioLounge

7


----------



## flemish lops

8


----------



## bunnylovincowgirl

9


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

10


----------



## Ms. Research

11


----------



## flemish lops

12


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

13


----------



## CheerioLounge

14


----------



## flemish lops

15


----------



## 2seth2

16


----------



## Ms. Research

17


----------



## CheerioLounge

18


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

19-  I'm back!!


----------



## Ms. Research

20

So Glad, it bought a Smile to my Face!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> 20
> 
> So Glad, it bought a Smile to my Face!


21 aww... thanks! I'm glad to be back!


----------



## Ms. Research

22


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

23 :bun


----------



## Ms. Research

24


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

25


----------



## CheerioLounge

26


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

27


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

28


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

29  (Owned by 3 Alpacas I love your new name!)


----------



## Ms. Research

30


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

31


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

32



			
				SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> 29  (Owned by 3 Alpacas I love your new name!)


Thanks!!!!


----------



## craftymama86

33


----------



## CheerioLounge

34


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

35


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

36


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

37


----------



## Ms. Research

38


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

39


----------



## Crazy Acres

40


----------



## cleo

41


----------



## oxdrover14

42


----------



## Shayna

43


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

44


----------



## elevan




----------



## flemish lops

1


----------



## Roxyblue

2


----------



## mstricer

3


----------



## LittleLady98

4


----------



## 2seth2

5


----------



## LittleLady98

6


----------



## 2seth2

7


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

8


----------



## LittleLady98

9


----------



## Perfect Piggies

10


----------



## bnbfarm

11


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

12


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

13


----------



## bnbfarm

14


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

15


----------



## 2seth2

16


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

17


----------



## bnbfarm

18


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

19


----------



## 2seth2

20


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

21


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

22


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

23


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

24


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

25


----------



## HankTheTank

26


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Double post!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

27 Hank the tank, Own any alpacas ???


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

28


----------



## 2seth2

29


----------



## Ms. Research

30


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

31


----------



## Ms. Research

32


----------



## bnbfarm

33


----------



## Ms. Research

34


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

35


----------



## HankTheTank

36! (SmallFarmGirl-no, theyre all my sisters. I'm the crazy goat person!)


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

37


----------



## Ms. Research

38


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

39 -  ______


----------



## Ms. Research

40


----------



## bnbfarm

41


----------



## HankTheTank

42


----------



## elevan




----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

1


----------



## bnbfarm

2


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

3


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

4


----------



## bnbfarm

5


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

6


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

7


----------



## flemish lops

8


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

9


----------



## flemish lops

10


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

11... can we get to 20??  Come on flemish lops!


----------



## flemish lops

12 we can try


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

13


----------



## flemish lops

14


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

15


----------



## flemish lops

16


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

17


----------



## flemish lops

18


----------



## bnbfarm

19


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

20


----------



## flemish lops

21


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

22


----------



## flemish lops

23


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

24


----------



## HankTheTank

25


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

26


----------



## craftymama86

27


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

28


----------



## 2seth2

29


----------



## cleo

30


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

31


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

32


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

33


----------



## elevan

:bun


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

1 



it is so hard to smile now we were soooo close!


----------



## HankTheTank

2


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

3


----------



## HankTheTank

4


----------



## 2seth2

5   thought we might do the smily thing agian


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

6


----------



## 2seth2

6


----------



## flemish lops

7


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

8


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

9


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

10 ooooooooooooh.


----------



## flemish lops

11


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

12


----------



## flemish lops

13


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

14 Flemish LOps??? Can we make it to 20??


----------



## flemish lops

ok! 15


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

16 I can always count on you!!!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

17


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

18 going to check on my doe and then be back!! Lets do it guys!!!


----------



## flemish lops

19 

 I got to go but your almost there, just one more!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

20


----------



## flemish lops

21


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

22


----------



## flemish lops

23


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

24 you did a good job!!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

25


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

26


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

27


----------



## 2seth2

28


----------



## Teeah3612

29


----------



## cleo

30


----------



## happytraylz

31


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

32


----------



## flemish lops

33


----------



## CheerioLounge

34


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

35 - _


----------



## flemish lops

36


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

37 fg


----------



## Fierlin

38 :yiipchick

O I'm BYC'ised! That didn't work! Let's see...  This one's nice. )


----------



## flemish lops

39


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

40 :yipchik 


did it work??? I like chicken smileys.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

41


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

42


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

43


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

44can we make it to 100???


----------



## Fierlin

45
I'll help.


----------



## cleo

46


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

47 come on!!!!


----------



## Fierlin

48

Hey SFG 

(*shrieks* It's a cow! Gosh, that shocked me. )


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

49 hey Ferlin


----------



## cleo

50


----------



## Fierlin

51

We're halfway there!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

52


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

53


----------



## flemish lops

54


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

55  flemish lopsssss!!!!


----------



## CheerioLounge

56


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

57....  LETS GO!!!!


----------



## CheerioLounge

58


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

59


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

60


----------



## elevan




----------



## CheerioLounge

One!


----------



## Fierlin

I wanted 2 make it to a hundred.... *wails*


----------



## flemish lops

3


----------



## cleo

4


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

5


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

6


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

7


----------



## CheerioLounge

Eight


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

9


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

10


----------



## CheerioLounge

11


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

12


----------



## Fierlin

13!! (Very fitting, keeping with the JFK theme of the day )


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

14


----------



## flemish lops

15


----------



## Fierlin

16

I'm getting all the cool numbers today


----------



## CheerioLounge

17


----------



## Fierlin

18


----------



## flemish lops

19


----------



## CheerioLounge

20


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

21


----------



## Fierlin

22 (no kidding!  This is quite amusing.)


----------



## Fun-E-Farm

23?


----------



## CheerioLounge

24


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

25


----------



## flemish lops

26


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

27  flemish lops! Can we get to 40?  wana try again?


----------



## flemish lops

ok  28


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

flemish lops said:
			
		

> ok  28


Like it! 29 LETS GO! :bun 


can _always_ count on you!


----------



## flemish lops

30  thanks


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

flemish lops said:
			
		

> 30  thanks


31...    Your a good helper!


----------



## flemish lops

32


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

flemish lops said:
			
		

> 32


33  How yah rabbits?


----------



## flemish lops

34,  they're fine, some are going to have kits soon though   . How are your goats?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

flemish lops said:
			
		

> 34,  they're fine, some are going to have kits soon though   . How are your goats?


35 GREAT SORRY I TOOK SO LONG!


----------



## flemish lops

36 it's fine


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

37 thanks for staying on!


----------



## flemish lops

Sorry I got to go 38 almost there!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

39


----------



## CheerioLounge

40!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

CheerioLounge said:
			
		

> 40!


 yah! 41! 365 anyone?


----------



## flemish lops

42


----------



## CheerioLounge

43


----------



## Fierlin

44 

I have free time. I can post on thread with leisure again.


----------



## CheerioLounge

45!  Will me make 50?


----------



## Fierlin

46 I reckon we can.


----------



## Mea

47 .........


----------



## CheerioLounge

48!


----------



## Fierlin

49


----------



## CheerioLounge

50!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

51


----------



## Fierlin

52, I suppose we made it.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

double post. HOW did I do that?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

53 we did and we're going STRONG!


----------



## CheerioLounge

54


----------



## Mea

55... legal speed....


----------



## Fierlin

56 Legal speed?


----------



## flemish lops

57


----------



## CheerioLounge

58


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

59...__


----------



## Fierlin

60!


----------



## elevan




----------



## CheerioLounge

60 Was pretty good!!  Here we go again...

*1!*


----------



## Fierlin

We got 2 higher than we did before!!


----------



## CheerioLounge

3


----------



## Fierlin

4


----------



## bnbfarm

5


----------



## CheerioLounge

6


----------



## Fierlin

7


----------



## CheerioLounge

8


----------



## Fierlin

9


----------



## CheerioLounge

X (ten)


----------



## Fierlin

11


----------



## bnbfarm

12


----------



## flemish lops

13


----------



## CCourson05

14


----------



## CheerioLounge

15


----------



## Fierlin

16 ( I got it again. )


----------



## CheerioLounge

When I was 17....


----------



## Fierlin

18

(That's another one, although not so local. I don't usually count it in the same category as 16 )


----------



## flemish lops

19


----------



## Fierlin

20 (Ditto. Only been on it once.)


----------



## CheerioLounge

21  BlackJack!


----------



## flemish lops

22


----------



## Fierlin

23

My city!!


----------



## flemish lops

24


----------



## Fierlin

25

City on the other side of the country


----------



## CheerioLounge

^ 

26


----------



## Fierlin

27 (I'm just trying to make my posts more interesting.  They're inside jokes.)


----------



## CheerioLounge

28


----------



## flemish lops

29


----------



## Fierlin

30

My city!


----------



## flemish lops

31


----------



## Fierlin

32

My old city. I miss it.


----------



## kstaven




----------



## Fierlin

Pooh, if we could get over 100 any time, that would be cool. We'll have to schedule a counting hour, or something.  

1


----------



## flemish lops

2


----------



## yankee'n'moxie

3


----------



## Genipher

four


----------



## flemish lops

five


----------



## idy

six


----------



## flemish lops

seven


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

8


----------



## idy

nine


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

10


----------



## idy

eleven


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

12


----------



## idy

thirteen


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

14


----------



## idy

fifteen


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

16 lets get to 40 idy!


----------



## idy

17 Ya!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

18


----------



## idy

19


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

20


----------



## idy

21


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

22


----------



## idy

23, do you have a back yard chickens account?


----------



## Mea

24....


----------



## idy

25


----------



## flemish lops

26


----------



## idy

27


----------



## flemish lops

28


----------



## cleo

29


----------



## CheerioLounge

30


----------



## flemish lops

31


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

34  I'm super tired.


----------



## BarredRockMomma

35 :bun


----------



## cleo

34


----------



## flemish lops

35


----------



## idy

36


----------



## CheerioLounge

37


----------



## Fierlin

38


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

39


----------



## elevan




----------



## SmallFarmGirl

elevan said:
			
		

>


 1


----------



## aimee

2


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

3


----------



## Fierlin

4 (whoopee, I'm getting the cool numbers again. )


----------



## flemish lops

5


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

6


----------



## BarredRockMomma

7


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

8


----------



## BarredRockMomma

9


----------



## capretta

10!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

11


----------



## Fierlin

12 
We will succeed, people, let's stay positive.


----------



## capretta

13
oh no I hate that number!


----------



## BarredRockMomma

14


----------



## Fierlin

15


----------



## TheSheepGirl

16

Just wait for the mods to forget again!


----------



## BarredRockMomma

17


----------



## idy

18


----------



## BarredRockMomma

19


----------



## Fierlin

20


----------



## capretta

21 

We got this everybody!


----------



## Fierlin

22, one of my favourite numbers.


----------



## capretta

23!!


----------



## BarredRockMomma

24


----------



## TheSheepGirl

25


----------



## BarredRockMomma

26


----------



## Fierlin

27

I am going back to London in less than a year's time. It was the last place I stood on English soil, all those years ago.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

28 is that true?


----------



## Fierlin

29 Yep. Unfortunately I won't be going back to my hometown, but London is close enough


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

30


----------



## BarredRockMomma

31


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

32 thats cool!  You're from london?


----------



## BarredRockMomma

33 :bun


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

34 hey barred rock momma!


----------



## BarredRockMomma

35 

Good Morning Small Farm Girl!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

36 same to you!


----------



## BarredRockMomma

37

I think Mondays should be outlawed.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

38 how I agree.


----------



## BarredRockMomma

39

I also think that spending time with baby goats should be a high paying job.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

40 you are so brilliant!


----------



## BarredRockMomma

41

now to work at the job with no goats but it pays for more goats


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

42, yep. You got to do what you got to do. I really need a paying job with goats though! I'll find one!


----------



## BarredRockMomma

43


----------



## Fierlin

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> 32 thats cool!  You're from london?


Nope, I'm from Leeds, but London's the only place I'll get a chance to go to.

44.


----------



## BarredRockMomma

45


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

46 that's still cool!  


I wana story!


----------



## Fierlin

47

I enjoyed taking pictures of the gherkin and the underground, but apart from that London was not really up my alley.  It might've been that the weather was terrible when I last went.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

48 so you were born in london?


----------



## Fierlin

49 Leeds. Lived there till I was 11. People reckon I still have the accent, but it's certainly gone down a bit.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

50 Hmm. a story pwease?


----------



## Fierlin

51

A story?

1. We managed to make it past 50! Going off on tangents ftw. 

2. This morning I was taking pictures of bubbles I'd blown with the sky as a backdrop. I'll have to post some.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

52 you do! The story was supposed to be about your home in London or weeds. Sorry I forgot where your from.


----------



## BarredRockMomma

53

I second that story about Leeds


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

54 yep that's it, leeds.


----------



## BarredRockMomma

55

It's story time


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

56 It is!


----------



## BarredRockMomma

57



We want a story!!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

58 where is ferlin?


----------



## BarredRockMomma

59

I don't know, writing us a good long story?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

60 I want a story ferlin!


----------



## Fierlin

61

I actually only just got some time for going on the computer.  I had class before this, a rather stimulating chemistry test about silicon ions and atomic radii. o.o

Leeds? How was Leeds? Hmm. Well, I remember this stream which was just down an alley near my house. We'd throw pine cones as far as we could upstream and then catch them with a fishing net when they can floating back down.  The fishing net wasn't of much other use, all that resided in that crappy little stream was water beetles, which a few of my more daring friends would keep in empty Coke bottles.  Although once we caught oysters in the bigger river at Temple newsam farm, the one with the horse that was blind in one eye, kept them in this plastic tub in the garden with a bit of mud for a couple of days, then took them and put them back in the stream, I think it was. Anyway, we'd go down there to visit the oysters every once in a while. Most of them lived.


----------



## Fierlin

62

Sorry, I neglected to mention that it's only 10AM here. You guys were posting when I was still asleep.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

63 so when did you leave??? I like the story. 
Ohh and where do you live now?


----------



## Fierlin

64

I left four and a half years ago. There's pretty much only a couple of places in my timezone right now, but I live in Adelaide. 

I have plenty of stories about Leeds. Good ol' days.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

65 Where is that id I may ask? Not in america I'm guessing?


----------



## Fierlin

66

No, it's in Australia. 10.30PM right now, I'm loving standard time as I can catch some of the morning BYH/BYC folk. 
Most people have never heard of Adelaide before. I'd never heard of Adelaide before I moved here.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

67. Neat. I'd love to travel the world some day. I'd visit you so we can finish the story.)


----------



## Fierlin

68 
I've done enough long haul travelling for now.  Although at the end of the year I'm going to Germany for a couple of months; I haven't been there yet. 

(Posted one of the bubble photos in Random Ramblings. )


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

69 saw it! it's cool!


----------



## Fierlin

70

I can't believe how high we've gotten.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

71 we just got higher.


----------



## elevan

Wow y'all have been busy!  

Let's see how far you can get this time


----------



## Fierlin

1

If we can add two 00s onto the end of that, I will be happy.


----------



## BarredRockMomma

2

Cool story


----------



## redtailgal

3


----------



## BarredRockMomma

4

Who's turn is it to tell a story?????


----------



## Fierlin

05 my favourite number 

How about we have SFG?


----------



## Fierlin

Oh, and I was going to tell you guys another story, but I guess not.


----------



## elevan

Breaking the rules sends you back to the beginning... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






.                                           *0*                                          .


----------



## BarredRockMomma

1

Yes SFG's turn for a story (check my journal for a goat story)


----------



## capretta

2!

I really don't have a story!


----------



## BarredRockMomma

3


----------



## flemish lops

4


----------



## capretta

5


----------



## BarredRockMomma

6


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

7 I have a story.


----------



## Mills1950

8


----------



## BarredRockMomma

9

A story from SFG


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

10 My stomach hurts. I'll tell a story about when the time I first


----------



## BarredRockMomma

11

First what


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

12 well, how about we joke about all those things we said before we got farm animals!?


----------



## Fierlin

13

I don't have any farm animals, unless you count chickens, which I got when I was 12, so I don't remember much from before that. 
Anyway, my story the other day was that it was my birthday. I am getting rather 'old'.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

14


----------



## BarredRockMomma

15

I always thought my aunt was "crazy" for having chickens, goats, horses, and pig. Although I don't think she had them all at the same time.


----------



## flemish lops

16


----------



## BrownSheep

17


----------



## flemish lops

18


----------



## BarredRockMomma

19


----------



## Fierlin

20


----------



## jessica_1285

21


----------



## cowie4

22.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

23


----------



## BarredRockMomma

24


----------



## capretta

25 :bun


----------



## BarredRockMomma

26


----------



## flemish lops

27


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

28


----------



## BarredRockMomma

29


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

30 I know it's my turn to tell a story.. 
There once was a goat; 
who followed a:



_________


----------



## BarredRockMomma

31

who followed a: cow to the barn.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

32 and then he went into a


----------



## BarredRockMomma

33

a room filled with


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

34

Flamingos in bikinis.


----------



## BarredRockMomma

35

Then the goat heard the strangest sound


----------



## silky_3699

36

and found the pig sitting on the goats eggs when


----------



## BarredRockMomma

37

she noticed the eggs hatching out


----------



## silky_3699

38

and out came blue whales


----------



## BarredRockMomma

39

with poka dot tails


----------



## idy

40

and on thier heads they had pails


----------



## RPC

41


Those pails were full of nails


----------



## BarredRockMomma

42

and those nails were curled like snails


----------



## silky_3699

43

Which then went for sale


----------



## elevan

And the highest bidder was 43!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

1 WOW! Look at that story!


----------



## BarredRockMomma

2

maybe we should start a silly thread story thread????


----------



## Fierlin

3

I think it makes this thread more interesting to read through, having a story. 
Can I start?

*One cold windy day in Weeds, a small city in a little known part of England...*


----------



## BarredRockMomma

4

Go for it Fierlin :bun


----------



## Fierlin

05

*There was a large pine tree, boughs waving gently in the wind above the newly bitumen-ed road.
In the pine tree nested a family of pigeons...*


----------



## BarredRockMomma

6

One morning the family had a meeting about what to do about the noise from the other tree


----------



## Fierlin

7

*Father pigeon put on his spectacles and lowered the morning papers. He cleared his throat and began...*


----------



## BarredRockMomma

8

   

(The creative bug is currently missing)


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

9 "We must leave," he said in a strong, bold, voice.


----------



## BarredRockMomma

10


----------



## Fierlin

11

Patty Pigeon, the youngest of the children, cuddled against a pine cone and pouted. 
The wind whistled outside the cocoon of the tree.


----------



## BarredRockMomma

12

You see Patty did not want to leave, because of Dan, the dove who lived in the next tree over.

 The creative bug is back


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

13 The wind seem to blow stronger to patty then any one else thought it did because she was so unhappy.


----------



## BarredRockMomma

14

Patty knew that she had to stop this move, and fast.


----------



## Fierlin

15
*
One night, when the moon was shining... waxily in the sky, Patty slipped out of the tree nest and met up with Dan at a pre-arranged meeting point in the garden. 
"Help me," she whispered. "I have an idea!"*


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

16 the cold wind rushed.


----------



## Fierlin

17... haven't seen 17 used much recently. 

*Dan rubbed his eyes and huddled close.
"We are going to.... tie down the branches," Patty hissed in the cold, shivering. "And stop them r-r-r-rustling."
"What with?!" Dan exclaimed. *


----------



## treeclimber233

18 with a piece of honeysuckle.  it smells so sweet.


----------



## Fierlin

19

*Dan grinned. "You are so right," he woo-wooed. *


----------



## BarredRockMomma

20


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

21


----------



## BarredRockMomma

22

(maybe more story tomorrow)


----------



## Fierlin

23

(The reciprocal in a different sense of my favourite number )


----------



## BarredRockMomma

24


----------



## Pearce Pastures

25


----------



## BarredRockMomma

26


----------



## Fierlin

27... LHR


----------



## flemish lops

28


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

28


----------



## BarredRockMomma

30


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

31


----------



## Fierlin

32: Weeds, how ironic


----------



## kstaven




----------



## ILuvSheep

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !! 


lets start.....

2948...LOL ! Okay, for real, 1


----------



## Fierlin

2

Oh dang, that's a pretty boring number, there's not much I can say on it.


----------



## BarredRockMomma

3


----------



## Fierlin

4


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

5............Hey ferlin! How yah doing??? I'm bored! Isn't that EXCITING! 

I'm soooo having soooo much fun!


----------



## Fierlin

6

Whoopeee!!!!! 
Hi SFG! I'm doing ok. But I have to go to class now, break is over.  (Weird time zones, aren't they a pain )


----------



## ILuvSheep

7

Fierlin!!!! Your on!!


----------



## Fierlin

8

Well, I was on.

(523th post )


----------



## BarredRockMomma

9


----------



## ILuvSheep

10 !

Okay now 11, then 12, then 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20 ! Now we're on 20 ! XD


----------



## Fierlin

11/21, or whatever it is. 
Well we made it past our first goal of 50, now we're going for 100 folks 
Btw, if you're on BYC come join in the scavenger hunt, you could win a 6month GFM


----------



## BarredRockMomma

12


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

13


----------



## BarredRockMomma

14

(420 posts  )


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

15 cool! I'm at... uhh... I lost count.


----------



## BarredRockMomma

16

you have over 3000


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

12 3216!!!   Keep going strong with the posts! Can't wait till your A BYH addict!


----------



## Fierlin

13

Woaw that's a lot of posts.


----------



## marlowmanor

18 is where y'all should be.  SFG went backwards earlier.


----------



## flemish lops

19


----------



## Fierlin

20

...And a really awesome page number


----------



## BarredRockMomma

21


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

22


----------



## BarredRockMomma

23


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

24 sorry about going from 16 to 12... Don't know where that came from...


----------



## BarredRockMomma

25


----------



## HankTheTank

26


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

27


----------



## Fierlin

28 Yay this section is alive again!!


----------



## BarredRockMomma

29

Just needed a short break. 

Life got in the way for a bit.


----------



## flemish lops

30     ^ true


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

31


----------



## Fierlin

32

Oh sweet life, it's always doing that, isn't it


----------



## yankee'n'moxie

33


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

34


----------



## Fierlin

35

woot)


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

36


----------



## redtailgal

37 (shhhh! I hear her coming!)


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

38

(who? A Mod?)


----------



## Fierlin

39

RTG: 
Probably elevan. Last few times our stride was broken it was her who posted.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

40


----------



## flemish lops

41


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

42  FL!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

42  FL!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Sorry! Double post, have no idea how I did that!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

43

RTG- come so we can get higher before 'she' comes


----------



## Fierlin

44


----------



## ILuvSheep

45


Hey Fier !


----------



## elevan

I heard my name called  



Don't y'all know yet that when you say my name that I hear it from a world away and come to visit


----------



## Fierlin

1

Dang, we'll have to keep it Shh from now on. How about a story to mix things up on the airwaves?


----------



## ILuvSheep

elevan said:
			
		

> I heard my name called
> 
> 
> 
> Don't y'all know yet that when you say my name that I hear it from a world away and come to visit


Dont you have a goat or something to wait for to give birth or something?    

2

Like, tell a story, or something? Huh? LOL !


----------



## Fierlin

3

A while back we did this thing where each person posted a part of the story along with their number, and a story was formed.


----------



## ILuvSheep

Thatd be fun, wanna do it?

4


----------



## redtailgal

5

Cool! I'll start the story...

Once upon a time the crazy woman done TOLE ya'll she was comin'!


----------



## Fierlin

6

Children were very curious about the crazy woman, who lived in a small cottage in an ordinary-enough town.


----------



## ILuvSheep

7

So, the youngest, grabbed her chicken and..


----------



## Fierlin

8

Crept up to the fence!
The chicken started to bawk.


----------



## ILuvSheep

9




He fell off the fence, and hit his head. The chicken screamed, causing a lot of commotion.


----------



## Fierlin

10

The crazy woman emerged from the cottage, singing "Somewhere over the rainbow" and holding a goose up towards the sky


----------



## ILuvSheep

11

The child stayed frozen, hoping not to seen.


----------



## Fierlin

12

The goose took flight and landed beside the child's chicken. Hooooonk!!! it greeted the startled bird.


----------



## ILuvSheep

13

The bird pecked the goose's bill, making a small cut


----------



## Fierlin

14

The goose looked slightly confused, and hobbled back to its owner, who was now coming down the path towards the precious pet. 

(Does this remind you of RPing or what?! It's been years since I did any RPing, online or not! )


----------



## ILuvSheep

15

The chicken followed. The young child stood up and chased the goose

(YES! You need to RP, it'll be fun !)


----------



## Fierlin

16.... Left 

Anywho, the goose took off and started flying circles round the woman's head, and she sat down in her rocking chair and fell asleep. 

(I joined one Rp, but only because the other really old BYC people did too, and it was for old times' sake)


----------



## ILuvSheep

17

The kid poked the woman with a stick, in her eye

(which one?)


----------



## Fierlin

18


(Leafclan)

The story is getting a bit weird. How about we start a new one?  

Once upon a time, there was a cute, small girl who wore a red cap all the time...


----------



## ILuvSheep

19

What is it about?



And there was a big bad wolf in the woods who always tried to eat her


----------



## Fierlin

20

It's a chicken RP, like the original ones. Now there are all sorts. 

One day, the small girl wanted to go into the woods to go fishing in the stream. (to shake things up a bit, lol.)

Anyway, I gots to go now if I want to get back before it gets pitch black... See you.


----------



## ILuvSheep

Fierlin said:
			
		

> 20
> 
> It's a chicken RP, like the original ones. Now there are all sorts.
> 
> One day, the small girl wanted to go into the woods to go fishing in the stream. (to shake things up a bit, lol.)
> 
> Anyway, I gots to go now if I want to get back before it gets pitch black... See you.


21

Aw, like how is it different? Erg, i wanna join now~

In the stream were a lot of pike. 

Aww..bye


----------



## elevan

The first story was more fun  

Crazy lady RTG?  ^^

BTW...I don't sing Over the rainbow to my birds, I sing You are my sunshine to my turkeys and they come running!


----------



## BarredRockMomma

1

One day Silly the goat was walking through his field checking on all the girls. When suddely he saw.....


----------



## redtailgal

2

a garden hose.  "OH NO!" He screamed........"A snake! It's gonna eat us all! Save the colt!"


----------



## BarredRockMomma

3

The colt cried out to the goats to come over to his place. "There are no snakes over here!"


----------



## Fierlin

4

A fence separated the two fields


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

5

So the colt tried to ram it down with his head


----------



## Fierlin

6

A snake wrapped itself round his back legs.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

7

The colt screamed realizing it was a large python


----------



## redtailgal

8  Socrates rushed in to rescue the colt and...........


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

9

He saw some grain and got distracted, while the python crawled off and looked at its new victim...


----------



## Fierlin

10

But it had gotten itself tangled and couldn't seem to see beyond a rather bony left back knee.


----------



## BarredRockMomma

11

But after a little more work he got untangled and made it out of there, before he started to look like a pancake or swiss cheese.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

12

After his untangling he got up and...


----------



## BarredRockMomma

13

and went in search of a cool place to rest.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

14

after a while of resting in the cool shade of an old oak, the snake woke to the sound of a doe munching on some tender grass. He curled up....


----------



## redtailgal

15

and got ready to strike, when suddenly..........


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

16 

Socrates came running up, yelling at the top of his lungs!


----------



## Fierlin

17

He had just had an epiphany


----------



## BarredRockMomma

18

That his purpose in life is to rif the world of all snakes...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

19

There he stood, facing the most terrifying beast.  (In his mind) he was pawing the ground, head facing the beast.  He then,








turned around and raced away!


----------



## Fierlin

20

And then Fierlin realised she hadn't replied to this thread in a very long time


----------



## Pearce Pastures

21


----------



## flemish lops

22


----------



## Blackhereford boy

23


----------



## Pearce Pastures

24


----------



## Fierlin

25  Cool number.


----------



## flemish lops

26


----------



## BarredRockMomma

27


----------



## Fierlin

28

...Not a cool number  
Well I'm sure it is to some but I can't think of a suitable reference in the spirit of the numbers I've been referring to as cool.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Fierlin said:
			
		

> 28
> 
> ...Not a cool number
> Well I'm sure it is to some but I can't think of a suitable reference in the spirit of the numbers I've been referring to as cool.


I think it's a great number!! It is Adrian Peterson's number!!

btw 29!! lol


----------



## Trigoat&pbrlover

30


----------



## flemish lops

31


----------



## Fierlin

32

The number of Leeds, my hometown 

(SHK: Don't know it, then again I suppose you guys don't have a clue what I'm warbling on about either )


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Fierlin said:
			
		

> 32
> 
> The number of Leeds, my hometown
> 
> (SHK: Don't know it, then again I suppose you guys don't have a clue what I'm warbling on about either )


Are you talking about the Leeds in West Yorkshire, England?

33


----------



## flemish lops

34


----------



## BarredRockMomma

35


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

36


----------



## Fierlin

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Fierlin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 32
> 
> The number of Leeds, my hometown
> 
> (SHK: Don't know it, then again I suppose you guys don't have a clue what I'm warbling on about either )
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about the Leeds in West Yorkshire, England?
> 
> 33
Click to expand...

37

I am indeed!!


----------



## flemish lops

38


----------



## autumnprairie

39


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

40


----------



## Fierlin

41


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

42


----------



## Fierlin

43

It's too high to have cool numbers now. That's probably a good thing.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

44

I'm waiting for 48!!


----------



## flemish lops

45


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

46!!


----------



## Trigoat&pbrlover

47


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

48!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GO 48!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fierlin

49

The next cool number in my directory is about 147


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

50


----------



## flemish lops

51


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

52


----------



## Trigoat&pbrlover

53


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

54


----------



## Fierlin

55...


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

56


----------



## flemish lops

57


----------



## Fierlin

58


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

59


----------



## flemish lops

60


----------



## Fierlin

61 Yay!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

62 lol


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

63


----------



## Fierlin

64


----------



## manybirds

64 (how do we know who all the staff is?)


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

65\

Its the mods 

HEY FIER!


----------



## Fierlin

66

It's usually elevan who posts on this thread.  Although I think I've seen kstaven putting a damper on our counting before too.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

67


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

68

Hi Fier


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

69!!!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

70 !

Hi Hat


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

71
Hi!!
Do you know the record for this, because 71 is pretty high!!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

72

326 , its on the first page


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Oh dang. A ways to go then.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

74

(edit you post so it says 73 !! _

YUp !


----------



## flemish lops

75


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

76 !!


----------



## flemish lops

77
pssst...There's no Mods on!!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

78


----------



## flemish lops

79


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

80!


----------



## flemish lops

81


----------



## Fierlin

82


----------



## flemish lops

83


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

84 :bun


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

85


----------



## flemish lops

86


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

87
eewww Sidney Crosby's number.


----------



## flemish lops

88


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

89


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

90


----------



## Fierlin

91


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

92


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

93


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

94!!!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

95


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

96


----------



## Fierlin

97


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

98 !

FIER!!!


----------



## Fierlin

99

OMG we're almost there!!! 
100 has happened before, once since I've been around I think.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

_*100!!*_\

The record is 326 tho


----------



## Fierlin

101

Yes, I know.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

102

Just checking...


----------



## Fierlin

103 


We are going higher.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

104


----------



## Fierlin

105

So how have you been?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

106 

Good, you?


----------



## Fierlin

107

Attempting to read through all this computer language. -.- Not working.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

108

LOL

GO TO MY JOURNAL TO see meh goats (sorry for the caps )


----------



## Fierlin

109

Maybe later. I honestly can't be bothered doing anything right now. That website is making my brain crisp up.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

110

LOL!


----------



## Fierlin

111

Hah, I got the special one.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

112

I was JUST about to complan about that ! LOL

BRB


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

113


----------



## BarredRockMomma

114


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

115


----------



## BarredRockMomma

116


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

117


----------



## flemish lops

118


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

119


----------



## flemish lops

120


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

121


----------



## Vickir73

I'm new to this so I hope I'm not messing anything up . . .

122


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

As long as you can count, you won't mess it up!! LOL
It's funny because it's the same 3 or 4 of us that do this.

123
Cool number^^^


----------



## BarredRockMomma

124


----------



## Vickir73

125.

I'm on here for days at a time anyway, so I might as well play, right


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

126


----------



## Vickir73

127 . . .going to lunch


----------



## BarredRockMomma

128


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

129


----------



## BarredRockMomma

130


----------



## Vickir73

131

back from lunch . . .


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

132


----------



## BarredRockMomma

133


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

134


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

135


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

136


----------



## Vickir73

137


----------



## BarredRockMomma

138


----------



## flemish lops

139


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

140


----------



## flemish lops

141


----------



## BarredRockMomma

142


----------



## flemish lops

143


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

144


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

145

Pssssssshhtt, dont ya know??? Your not supposed to play this in broad daylight... otherwise the predators (adim. & mods) will come out and KILL US ALL!! RUN FOR YOUR LIVES!!


----------



## Trigoat&pbrlover

146


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

147

FINE! DONT LISTEN TO ME! DONT COME CRYING TO ME WHEN YOU GET KILLED!!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

148


----------



## Trigoat&pbrlover

149


----------



## Fierlin

150

We are... almost half way there.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

in that case....151


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

152


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

153

FINE! IGNORE ME!


----------



## Fierlin

154

Still online?! Wow. Usually everyone disappears before 5PM my time.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

155

LOl! Well its only 3 my time


----------



## Fierlin

156

That's insane  o-o Aren't you tired?!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

157


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

158


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

159


----------



## flemish lops

160


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

161


----------



## Trigoat&pbrlover

162


----------



## flemish lops

163


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

164


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

165


----------



## Trigoat&pbrlover

166


----------



## Fierlin

167

We're almost there, at 182 I can start coming out with dorky number references again


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

168


----------



## Fierlin

169


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

170


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

171


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

172


----------



## elevan

You guys really racked up some numbers!  Kind of hate to put you back to *0*


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Ah come on!!! 

1


----------



## Fierlin

2


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

This sucks. lol
3


----------



## Fierlin

4

I know, the momentum's gone out of it now. 
I was gone half a day and only one number posted.


----------



## fairview610

5


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

6


----------



## Fierlin

7...

Yay, that's a cool number. 
SY!!!


----------



## Vickir73

8


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

9

Drew Brees!!!!!
Go Saints!!


----------



## Vickir73

10

you can blame us having to start again on me . . .I'll take one for the team


----------



## Fierlin

11

Nah, it's okay. We got very high. Usually we don't even make it up to 100.


----------



## epignosisjs

12


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

13


----------



## epignosisjs

14


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

15


----------



## Vickir73

16


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

17


----------



## Vickir73

18


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

19


----------



## Vickir73

20


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

21


----------



## Vickir73

22


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

23


----------



## Vickir73

24


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

25


----------



## Vickir73

26


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

27


----------



## Vickir73

28


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

29


----------



## Vickir73

30


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

31


----------



## Vickir73

32


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

33


----------



## Vickir73

34


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

35


----------



## Fierlin

36

Yay that's a cool number.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

37


----------



## Fierlin

38


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

39


----------



## Vickir73

40


----------



## fairview610

41


----------



## Vickir73

42


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

43


----------



## Jerum

44


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

45


----------



## Vickir73

46


----------



## flemish lops

47


----------



## Vickir73

48


----------



## flemish lops

49


----------



## Vickir73

50


----------



## flemish lops

51


----------



## Vickir73

52


----------



## flemish lops

53


----------



## Vickir73

54


----------



## flemish lops

55


----------



## Vickir73

56


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

57


----------



## Fierlin

58


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

59


----------



## Fierlin

60


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

61


----------



## Fierlin

62


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

63


----------



## Fierlin

64


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

65


----------



## Fierlin

66


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

67


----------



## Fierlin

68


----------



## Vickir73

69


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

70


----------



## Vickir73

71


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

72


----------



## Vickir73

73


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

74


----------



## Vickir73

75


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

76


----------



## Vickir73

77


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

78


----------



## Vickir73

79


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

80

We work together on this one. lol


----------



## Vickir73

81

yup, if you'd just quit fighting me on the other one


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

82

not going to happen


----------



## Vickir73

83

and I guess you wouldn't admit to fighting a losing battle either . . .


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Oh, I will lose but I'll fight till the end!!

84


----------



## Vickir73

85


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

86


----------



## Vickir73

87


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

88


----------



## Fierlin

89


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

90


----------



## Fierlin

91


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

92


----------



## Fierlin

93

(awesome post count, btw, for you)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

94

What 525?


----------



## Fierlin

95


----------



## Vickir73

96


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

97


----------



## Vickir73

98


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

99

Carl Edwards


----------



## Vickir73

100


----------



## Fierlin

101


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

102


----------



## BarredRockMomma

103


----------



## Vickir73

104


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

105


----------



## BarredRockMomma

106


----------



## Vickir73

107


----------



## BarredRockMomma

108


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

109


----------



## BarredRockMomma

110


----------



## Vickir73

111


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

112


----------



## Vickir73

113


----------



## flemish lops

114


----------



## Vickir73

115


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

116


----------



## Vickir73

117


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

118


----------



## HankTheTank

119


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

120


----------



## Vickir73

121


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

122


----------



## Vickir73

123


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

124


----------



## Vickir73

125


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

126


----------



## Fierlin

127


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

128


----------



## BarredRockMomma

129


----------



## Vickir73

130


----------



## HankTheTank

131


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

132


----------



## Vickir73

133


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

134


----------



## Fierlin

135


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

136


----------



## Fierlin

137


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

138


----------



## Fierlin

139


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

140


----------



## Fierlin

141

American!!

Happy July 4th for you guys, by the way.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

142

Thanks!!! Today is the 3rd but only a few hours away.


----------



## Fierlin

143

Darn time zones, lol


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

144

LOL


----------



## Fierlin

145


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

146


----------



## Fierlin

147


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

148


----------



## Fierlin

149


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

150

Hello, Delta. lol


----------



## Fierlin

151

Hi... K!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

LOL

152


----------



## Fierlin

153 Can I try to guess your name?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

154


----------



## Fierlin

155


----------



## flemish lops

156


----------



## Fierlin

157


----------



## flemish lops

158


----------



## Fierlin

159


----------



## flemish lops

160


----------



## Fierlin

161


----------



## flemish lops

162


----------



## Fierlin

163


----------



## flemish lops

164


----------



## Fierlin

165

Woah so fast, lol


----------



## flemish lops

166

lightnen


----------



## Fierlin

167

zoom...


----------



## flemish lops

168


----------



## Fierlin

159


----------



## flemish lops

160 
shhh....


----------



## Fierlin

171

 I know. 
(Sorry I stuffed up the number )


----------



## flemish lops

182


----------



## Fierlin

193!

lol jk, 173


----------



## flemish lops

173? ok! 174


----------



## Fierlin

175


----------



## flemish lops

176


----------



## Fierlin

177


----------



## flemish lops

178


----------



## Fierlin

179

I can almost feel her watching.


----------



## flemish lops

180


----------



## Fierlin

181

Let's try make 200 at least


----------



## flemish lops

182 ok


----------



## Fierlin

183


----------



## flemish lops

184


----------



## Fierlin

185

Dang fingers keep hitting the wrong keys!


----------



## flemish lops

186 I can feel her coming !!!


----------



## Fierlin

187!

(At least I got that number out. I like that number. )


----------



## flemish lops

188


----------



## Fierlin

189 Almost there!!


----------



## flemish lops

190 ! a l m o s t  ( need a slow motion smile face  )


----------



## Fierlin

191

Yay! (awesome number)


----------



## flemish lops

192
 that was close, computer had a glitch


----------



## Fierlin

193

Well, glad it's back on line now


----------



## flemish lops

194  yuuuup


----------



## Fierlin

195


----------



## flemish lops

196


----------



## Fierlin

197


!!!


----------



## flemish lops

198  soooo cloooose!


----------



## Fierlin

199

I think we'll make it


----------



## flemish lops

200!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fierlin

201!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OK my finger's getting tired now.


----------



## flemish lops

202 aww, only 10:00 here


----------



## Fierlin

203  I meant from holding ! down for so long.  
(Just past 12:30 - noon - here)


----------



## flemish lops

204


----------



## HankTheTank

205


----------



## flemish lops

206


----------



## Fierlin

207 Oh yay, more hands makes easier work!


----------



## flemish lops

208


----------



## Fierlin

209


----------



## flemish lops

210


----------



## Fierlin

211


----------



## flemish lops

212


----------



## Fierlin

213


----------



## flemish lops

214
back and forth, back and forth


----------



## Fierlin

215

Keep on chugging along


----------



## flemish lops

216 need more coffeeeee


----------



## Fierlin

217

I need lunch


----------



## flemish lops

218 
drive through!!


----------



## Fierlin

219

I usually eat at this diner near the university, rice and three choices of food


----------



## flemish lops

220 that sounds gooood  now I'm hungry


----------



## Fierlin

221

I frequently eat later than 10:00


----------



## flemish lops

222 
 you don't have a mid night snake  ??


----------



## Fierlin

223  I'm rarely up past midnight.


----------



## flemish lops

224 
we stay awake around 11:00 PM


----------



## Fierlin

225

Ditto that, most good TV ends around then anyway.


----------



## flemish lops

226 true

I got to get going


----------



## Fierlin

227

Do you guys watch much TV?


----------



## flemish lops

228 
no to much ( at least I don't think  ). We usually don't watch after 10:30


----------



## Fierlin

229

MasterChef has been getting interesting recently


----------



## flemish lops

230
I watch that sometimes but I get to hungry watching it


----------



## Fierlin

231


So true.  With me, the culinary skill extends to about unburnt scrambled eggs.


----------



## flemish lops

232


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

233


----------



## Fierlin

234

(THAT is an awesome number )


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

235


----------



## Fierlin

(So was that )

136


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Fierlin said:
			
		

> (So was that )
> 
> 136


Am I missing something?? lol

237


----------



## HankTheTank

238


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

239


----------



## HankTheTank

240


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

241


----------



## HankTheTank

242


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

243


----------



## HankTheTank

244


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

245


----------



## HankTheTank

246


----------



## Fierlin

247 
Also a cool number.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

248


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

249


----------



## BarredRockMomma

250

 Didn't think we would ever get this high


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

251


----------



## HankTheTank

252


----------



## BarredRockMomma

253


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

254


----------



## BarredRockMomma

255


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

256


----------



## BarredRockMomma

257


----------



## HankTheTank

258


----------



## BarredRockMomma

259


----------



## HankTheTank

260


----------



## BarredRockMomma

261


----------



## HankTheTank

262


----------



## BarredRockMomma

263


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

264


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

264


----------



## BarredRockMomma

265


----------



## HankTheTank

266


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

267


----------



## BarredRockMomma

268


----------



## HankTheTank

269


----------



## Fierlin

269


----------



## BarredRockMomma

270


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

271


----------



## BarredRockMomma

272


----------



## HankTheTank

273


----------



## BarredRockMomma

274


----------



## HankTheTank

275


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

276


----------



## HankTheTank

277


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

278


----------



## HankTheTank

279


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

280

You're back. lol


----------



## HankTheTank

281


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

281


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

282


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

283


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

284


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

285


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

286


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

287


----------



## HankTheTank

288


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

289
Food time!! Night all!! I'm out.


----------



## Fierlin

290

Good night!

Hey we're doing really well this round


----------



## HankTheTank

291


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

292


----------



## HankTheTank

293


----------



## Fierlin

294


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

295


----------



## HankTheTank

296


----------



## Pearce Pastures

297


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

298


----------



## BarredRockMomma

299


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

300


----------



## BarredRockMomma

301


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

302

the record is 326. We're almost there!!!!!!


----------



## BarredRockMomma

303


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

304


----------



## BarredRockMomma

305


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

306


----------



## BarredRockMomma

307


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

308


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

309


----------



## flemish lops

310


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

311


----------



## flemish lops

312


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

313


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

314


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

315


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

316


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

317


----------



## flemish lops

318


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

319


----------



## HankTheTank

320


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

321


----------



## HankTheTank

322


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

323


----------



## HankTheTank

324


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

325


----------



## HankTheTank

326


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

327


----------



## HankTheTank

328


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

329


----------



## HankTheTank

330


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

331


----------



## HankTheTank

332

Did we beat the record?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

333

Yes, the record was 326!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

334


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

335


----------



## BarredRockMomma

336


----------



## elevan

No complaining, cause I let you break the record.  You didn't think I forgot about this thread did you?  I check it every day.

Now, back to zero you go


----------



## BarredRockMomma

For breaking the record

 for going back to 

1


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

2


----------



## BarredRockMomma

3

We can do it again!!! Maybe hit 350


----------



## HankTheTank

4


----------



## BarredRockMomma

5


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

6
That's a dagger in the heart. lol


----------



## BarredRockMomma

7


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

8


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

9


----------



## BarredRockMomma

10


----------



## HankTheTank

11


----------



## BarredRockMomma

12


----------



## Fierlin

13

Great job guys, epic counting


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

14

Yeah we broke the record.


----------



## Fierlin

15

I saw.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

16


----------



## Fierlin

17

Cool number


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

18 


btw 17 Is Rod Brind' Amour's number


----------



## Fierlin

19

lol, don't know who he is


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

20

an airport with a number?


----------



## Fierlin

21

Not applicable to local


----------



## BarredRockMomma

15

We will do it again


----------



## Fierlin

I'll make that 23


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

23

Do what again? Say it's a cool number? lol


----------



## Fierlin

25

That is a cool number.


----------



## BarredRockMomma

24


----------



## Fierlin

27


----------



## BarredRockMomma

28

Maybe it is time for bed


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Numbers are all mixed up!! We've forgotten how to count!!

29


----------



## Fierlin

30

Practise makes perfect


----------



## BarredRockMomma

31

Not messed up, that's how my drill instructors always counted


----------



## Fierlin

32

lol


----------



## Symphony

33


----------



## HankTheTank

34


----------



## BarredRockMomma

35


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

36


----------



## BarredRockMomma

37


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

38


----------



## BarredRockMomma

39


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

40


----------



## BarredRockMomma

41


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

42


----------



## HankTheTank

43


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

44


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

45


----------



## HankTheTank

46


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

47


----------



## HankTheTank

48


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

49


----------



## HankTheTank

50


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

What comes after 50 again?

Oh yeah. 51


----------



## HankTheTank

52


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

53

What comes after 54? Do you know?


----------



## HankTheTank

54
I do know, but I won't tell you  Google it!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

55

Good thing we have Google because I don't know what I would have done. lol


----------



## HankTheTank

56
counted on your fingers


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

57

Yep


----------



## HankTheTank

58

I got it right! Do I get a sticker?!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

59

That or you can have a chicken.


----------



## HankTheTank

60
Depends. It is a scratch and sniff sticker?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

61

idk


----------



## HankTheTank

62
Then I'll take the chicken. Mail it to the FBI headquarters and they will ship it to me via carrier pigeon


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

63

I'll get right on it. What kind do you want?


----------



## HankTheTank

64
Umm....I dunno. What kind do you have?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

65

Lots. Idek all the ones we have. We have somewhere around 20, maybe more, breeds.My fav are the Speckled Sussex, Ancona, and Pene.


----------



## HankTheTank

66
Maybe I'll just have the sticker instead...that one doesn't have to be shipped through the FBI though. That one has to go first class air mail


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

66

idk That's alot of work for a tiny sticker...


----------



## Symphony

67


----------



## BarredRockMomma

68


----------



## Symphony

69


----------



## BarredRockMomma

70


----------



## HankTheTank

71


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

72


----------



## BarredRockMomma

73


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

74


----------



## BarredRockMomma

75


----------



## HankTheTank

76


----------



## BarredRockMomma

77


----------



## HankTheTank

78


----------



## BarredRockMomma

79


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

80


----------



## HankTheTank

81


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

82


----------



## HankTheTank

83


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

84


----------



## HankTheTank

85


----------



## RPC

86


----------



## HankTheTank

87


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

88


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

89


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

90


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

91


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

92


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

93


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

94


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

95


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

96


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

97


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

98


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

99


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

100


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

101


----------



## PendergrassRanch

102


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

102


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

103


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

104


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

105


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

106


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

107


----------



## BarredRockMomma

108


----------



## Vickir73

109


----------



## HankTheTank

110


----------



## Vickir73

111


----------



## HankTheTank

112


----------



## Symphony

113


----------



## HankTheTank

114


----------



## autumnprairie

115


----------



## HankTheTank

116


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

117


----------



## elevan




----------



## autumnprairie

1


----------



## HankTheTank

2


----------



## Fierlin

3


----------



## HankTheTank

4


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

5


----------



## Fierlin

6

(5 is my favourite number. )


----------



## flemish lops

7


----------



## Fierlin

8


----------



## HankTheTank

9


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

10


----------



## BarredRockMomma

11


----------



## HankTheTank

12


----------



## BarredRockMomma

13


----------



## Fierlin

14


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

15


----------



## HankTheTank

16


----------



## BarredRockMomma

17


----------



## Vickir73

18


----------



## TGreenhut

19


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

20


----------



## TGreenhut

21


----------



## HankTheTank

22


----------



## BarredRockMomma

23


----------



## Vickir73

24


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

25


----------



## Vickir73

26


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

27


----------



## Vickir73

28


----------



## BarredRockMomma

25


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

30 lol


----------



## TGreenhut

31


----------



## flemish lops

32


----------



## Symphony

33 million


----------



## flemish lops

34 billion!


----------



## HankTheTank

35


----------



## flemish lops

36


----------



## BarredRockMomma

37


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

38


----------



## flemish lops

39


----------



## BarredRockMomma

40


----------



## Pearce Pastures

41


----------



## Blackhereford boy

42


----------



## HankTheTank

43


----------



## Blackhereford boy

44


----------



## HankTheTank

45


----------



## Blackhereford boy

46


----------



## manybirds

47


----------



## BarredRockMomma

48


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

49

oops


----------



## BarredRockMomma

50


----------



## flemish lops

51


----------



## BarredRockMomma

52


----------



## flemish lops

53


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

54


----------



## flemish lops

55


----------



## HankTheTank

56


----------



## stitchcounting

boys up girls down?



57


----------



## Symphony

58


----------



## kstaven

Hi there. Long time no see.


----------



## flemish lops

1


----------



## kstaven

I'm Baaaaaack.


----------



## flemish lops

shhhhh 1


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

2


----------



## BarredRockMomma

3


----------



## elevan

Wow...did y'all give up on this game or what?  Sorry to set you back to 0...but y'all can get higher than 3 in a couple of week's can't you?

I challenge you - I double dog dare you - Game on!


----------



## OSUman

elevan said:
			
		

> Wow...did y'all give up on this game or what?  Sorry to set you back to 0...but y'all can get higher than 3 in a couple of week's can't you?
> 
> I challenge you - I double dog dare you - Game on!


Ill do 1 after 2 weeks!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

2


----------



## Pearce Pastures

3


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

4


----------



## Pearce Pastures

5


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

6


----------



## Fierlin

7


----------



## Pearce Pastures

8


----------



## BarredRockMomma

9


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

10


----------



## BarredRockMomma

11


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

12


----------



## BarredRockMomma

13


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

14


----------



## AdamBorzy

15


----------



## Alice Acres

sixteen!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

17


----------



## Alice Acres

18


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

19


----------



## Pearce Pastures

20


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

21


----------



## Pearce Pastures

22


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

23


----------



## Pearce Pastures

24


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

25


----------



## Alice Acres

26


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

27


----------



## Alice Acres

28


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

29


----------



## Alice Acres

30


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

31


----------



## Alice Acres

32


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

33


----------



## Alice Acres

34


----------



## Pearce Pastures

35


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

34

I always do that. I meant to say *36*


----------



## Alice Acres

37

Mixing your games up, eh?


----------



## Pearce Pastures

37


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

38

yes ma'am


----------



## Pearce Pastures

39


----------



## Alice Acres

40


----------



## Pearce Pastures

41


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

40


----------



## Pearce Pastures

41


----------



## Alice Acres

42


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

42

Go Texans!!


----------



## Alice Acres

44


----------



## Pearce Pastures

45


----------



## Alice Acres

46


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

47


----------



## Alice Acres

48


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

49


----------



## Alice Acres

50


----------



## kstaven




----------



## Pearce Pastures

1


----------



## kstaven

really.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

1...and I am going to bed


----------



## Alice Acres

2


----------



## Pearce Pastures

3


----------



## Alice Acres

4


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

5


----------



## Alice Acres

6


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

7


----------



## GLENMAR

8


----------



## AdamBorzy

9


----------



## Alice Acres

10


----------



## Pearce Pastures

11


----------



## Alice Acres

12


----------



## AdamBorzy

13


----------



## goat boy

14('','');


----------



## Fierlin

15


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

16


----------



## GLENMAR

17


----------



## Alice Acres

18


----------



## Fierlin

19


----------



## Alice Acres

20


----------



## Pearce Pastures

21


----------



## Alice Acres

22


----------



## Pearce Pastures

23


----------



## Alice Acres

24


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

24


----------



## Alice Acres

26


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

27


----------



## Alice Acres

28


----------



## Pearce Pastures

29


----------



## Alice Acres

30


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

31


----------



## Pearce Pastures

32


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

33


----------



## Alice Acres

34


----------



## Pearce Pastures

35


----------



## Fierlin

36


----------



## Pearce Pastures

37


----------



## Alice Acres

37


----------



## Pearce Pastures

39


----------



## Alice Acres

40


----------



## Pearce Pastures

41


----------



## Alice Acres

42


----------



## Pearce Pastures

43


----------



## Fierlin

44


----------



## Alice Acres

45


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

46


----------



## Pearce Pastures

47


----------



## BarredRockMomma

48


----------



## goat boy

49


----------



## Alice Acres

50


----------



## goat boy

51


----------



## Pearce Pastures

52


----------



## Fierlin

53


----------



## Pearce Pastures

54


----------



## Alice Acres

54


----------



## kstaven

Hi There.


----------



## Fierlin

1

(Oh nice, I've never started a count before )


----------



## BarredRockMomma

2


----------



## goat boy

2


----------



## BarredRockMomma

4


----------



## Alice Acres

5


----------



## BarredRockMomma

6


----------



## Alice Acres

7


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

8


----------



## Pearce Pastures

9


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

10


----------



## Fierlin

11


----------



## Alice Acres

12


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

13


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

14


----------



## goat boy

15


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

16


----------



## Alice Acres

17


----------



## Fierlin

18


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

19


----------



## Pearce Pastures

20


----------



## BarredRockMomma

21


----------



## Fierlin

22


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

23


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

24


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

25


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

26


----------



## Fierlin

27

(woohoo! I like this number.)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

28


----------



## Alice Acres

29


----------



## Fierlin

30


----------



## Pearce Pastures

31


----------



## BarredRockMomma

32


----------



## Alice Acres

33


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

34


----------



## Fierlin

35


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

36


----------



## Fierlin

37


----------



## Alice Acres

38


----------



## BarredRockMomma

39


----------



## Fierlin

40


----------



## Alice Acres

41


----------



## Pearce Pastures

42


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

43


----------



## Fierlin

44


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

45


----------



## kstaven

Reboot


----------



## Pearce Pastures

1


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

2


----------



## BarredRockMomma

3


----------



## Fierlin

4


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

5


----------



## Alice Acres

6


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

7


----------



## Fierlin

8


----------



## BarredRockMomma

9


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

10


----------



## BarredRockMomma

11


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

12


----------



## Pearce Pastures

13


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

14


----------



## Pearce Pastures

15


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

16


----------



## Pearce Pastures

17


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

18


----------



## Pearce Pastures

19


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

20


----------



## Pearce Pastures

21


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

22


----------



## Pearce Pastures

23


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

24


----------



## Pearce Pastures

25


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

26


----------



## Pearce Pastures

27


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

28


----------



## Pearce Pastures

29


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

30


----------



## Alice Acres

31


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

32


----------



## Pearce Pastures

33


----------



## Alice Acres

34


----------



## Pearce Pastures

35


----------



## Alice Acres

36


----------



## Pearce Pastures

37


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

38


----------



## Alice Acres

39


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

40


----------



## Alice Acres

50


----------



## marlowmanor

Alice Acres said:
			
		

> 50


Alice Acres you should have done 41.

We're at 42 now.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

43


----------



## Alice Acres

Weird - I must have been a page off or something!

44


----------



## BarredRockMomma

45


----------



## Fierlin

46


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

47


----------



## BarredRockMomma

48


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

49


----------



## Pearce Pastures

50


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

51


----------



## Pearce Pastures

52


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

53


----------



## Pearce Pastures

54


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

55


----------



## BarredRockMomma

56


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

57


----------



## BarredRockMomma

58


----------



## Alice Acres

59


----------



## BarredRockMomma

60


----------



## Alice Acres

61


----------



## BarredRockMomma

62


----------



## Pearce Pastures

63


----------



## BarredRockMomma

64


----------



## Alice Acres

65


----------



## BarredRockMomma

66


----------



## Alice Acres

67


----------



## BarredRockMomma

68


----------



## elevan




----------



## Alice Acres

ONE!


----------



## BarredRockMomma

2


----------



## Alice Acres

3


----------



## Pearce Pastures

4


----------



## BarredRockMomma

5


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

6


----------



## Pearce Pastures

7


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

8


----------



## Pearce Pastures

9


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

10


----------



## Alice Acres

11


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

12


----------



## BarredRockMomma

13


----------



## Pearce Pastures

14


----------



## BarredRockMomma

15


----------



## Alice Acres

16


----------



## BarredRockMomma

17


----------



## Pearce Pastures

18


----------



## BarredRockMomma

19


----------



## FussBudget

20


----------



## Pearce Pastures

21


----------



## BarredRockMomma

22


----------



## Alice Acres

23


----------



## BarredRockMomma

24


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

23


----------



## Pearce Pastures

24


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

25


----------



## BarredRockMomma

26


----------



## Pearce Pastures

27


----------



## BarredRockMomma

28


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

29


----------



## BarredRockMomma

30


----------



## Pearce Pastures

31


----------



## BarredRockMomma

32


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

31


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> 31


LOL, methinks you were playing the wrong game SHK.  

34


----------



## BarredRockMomma

35


----------



## Pearce Pastures

36


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

37


----------



## Pearce Pastures

38


----------



## Vickir73

39


----------



## BarredRockMomma

40


----------



## greenbean

41


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

42


----------



## Pearce Pastures

43


----------



## HankTheTank

44


----------



## greenbean

45


----------



## Fierlin

46

Happy new year everyone.
A bit late but I haven't said it on here yet.


----------



## BarredRockMomma

47


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

48


----------



## BarredRockMomma

49


----------



## GLENMAR

50


----------



## BarredRockMomma

51


----------



## elevan

boy am I late or what?


----------



## wana be farmer

1


----------



## Fierlin

2


----------



## stitchcounting

3


----------



## Fierlin

04


----------



## Livestock lover

5


----------



## Fierlin

6


----------



## Livestock lover

Fierlin said:
			
		

> 6


7


----------



## Animallovers1

8


----------



## xa.logan

9!


----------



## Livestock lover

10


----------



## Hardy&Healthy

11


----------



## Fierlin

12

Adelaide


----------



## Animallovers1

13


----------



## elevan




----------



## treeclimber233

1


----------



## Fierlin

2

Singapore


----------



## Kitsara

3
<.<


----------



## Fierlin

04

Kennedy, La Guardia, Newark...


----------



## elbesta

5


----------



## Southern by choice

6


----------



## Fierlin

7


----------



## Southern by choice

8


----------



## Fierlin

9


----------



## elbesta

10


----------



## Hens and Roos

11


----------



## Goat Whisperer

12


----------



## elbesta

13


----------



## Kitsara

14


----------



## norseofcourse

15


----------



## Hens and Roos

16


----------



## elbesta

1517


----------



## Goat Whisperer

18


----------



## elbesta

19


----------



## Goat Whisperer

20


----------



## Southern by choice

21


----------



## Goat Whisperer

22


----------



## Southern by choice

23


----------



## elbesta

24


----------



## Hens and Roos

25


----------



## elbesta

26


----------



## Southern by choice

27


----------



## babsbag

28


----------



## elevan




----------



## elbesta

1


----------



## Hens and Roos

2


----------



## Kitsara

3


----------



## Hens and Roos

4


----------



## elbesta

5


----------



## Fierlin

6


----------



## Hens and Roos

7


----------



## elbesta

8


----------



## Goat Whisperer

9


----------



## Hens and Roos

10


----------



## Goat Whisperer

11


----------



## Pearce Pastures

12


----------



## Hens and Roos

13


----------



## Pearce Pastures

14


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

15


----------



## Hens and Roos

16


----------



## Pearce Pastures

17


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

18


----------



## Hens and Roos

19


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

20


----------



## Poka_Doodle

21


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

22


----------



## Poka_Doodle

23


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

24


----------



## Poka_Doodle

25


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

26


----------



## Poka_Doodle

27


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

28


----------



## Poka_Doodle

29


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

30


----------



## Poka_Doodle

31


----------



## Chicken Girl

32


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

33


----------



## Super George

34


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

35
Welcome to BYH @Super George!!


----------



## Chicken Girl

36


----------



## LukeMeister

37


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

38


----------



## LukeMeister

39


----------



## Chicken Girl

40


----------



## LukeMeister

41


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

42


----------



## LukeMeister

43


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

44


----------



## Poka_Doodle

45


----------



## LukeMeister

46


----------



## Poka_Doodle

47


----------



## LukeMeister

48


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

49


----------



## Poka_Doodle

50


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

51


----------



## Poka_Doodle

52


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

53


----------



## Poka_Doodle

54


----------



## LukeMeister

55


----------



## Poka_Doodle

56


----------



## LukeMeister

57


----------



## Poka_Doodle

58


----------



## LukeMeister

59


----------



## Poka_Doodle

60


----------



## LukeMeister

61


----------



## Poka_Doodle

62


----------



## LukeMeister

63


----------



## Poka_Doodle

64


----------



## LukeMeister

65


----------



## Poka_Doodle

66


----------



## LukeMeister

67


----------



## Poka_Doodle

68


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

69


----------



## Poka_Doodle

70


----------



## LukeMeister

71


----------



## Poka_Doodle

72


----------



## LukeMeister

73


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

74


----------



## Poka_Doodle

75


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

76


----------



## LukeMeister

77


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

78


----------



## Poka_Doodle

79


----------



## LukeMeister

80


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

80
Lol, edited to say 81


----------



## Poka_Doodle

82


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

83


----------



## Poka_Doodle

84


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

85


----------



## Poka_Doodle

86


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

87


----------



## LukeMeister

88


----------



## Poka_Doodle

89


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

90


----------



## sadieml

91


----------



## LukeMeister

86


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

92


----------



## LukeMeister

93


----------



## sadieml

94


----------



## Poka_Doodle

95


----------



## LukeMeister

96


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

97


----------



## LukeMeister

98


----------



## Poka_Doodle

99


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

100


----------



## Poka_Doodle

101


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

102


----------



## sadieml

103


----------



## Poka_Doodle

104


----------



## LukeMeister

105


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

106


----------



## LukeMeister

107


----------



## Poka_Doodle

108


----------



## LukeMeister

109


----------



## Poka_Doodle

110


----------



## LukeMeister

111


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

111
Lol, 112


----------



## Poka_Doodle

113


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

114


----------



## LukeMeister

one-hundred fifteen


----------



## Poka_Doodle

116


----------



## LukeMeister

!!7


----------



## Poka_Doodle

118


----------



## LukeMeister

IIq


----------



## Poka_Doodle

110


----------

